# FET September



## Jessica7

Hi

I'm going to be embarking on a first natural FET in early September at the Lister after successful icsi in Feb 2015 resulted in my lovely little boy. Terrified this won't work for a sibling, and terrified of another challenging pregnancy and birth if it does! 

Would love to chat with others who will be embarking on this around the same time. I also, despite the pre meet and info pack, feel a bit like I don't have any info to know what's coming but I guess that is normal.
Anyway, will look forward to saying hello. This forum was a godsend last time. 

Jess x


----------



## emotional

Hi Jess,

I too am planning on FET in September. Mine won't be natural but won't include DR. Nervous about it all too as we have one hatching blast on ice and I'm terrified it won't thaw! You can see we have had a bit of a journey over the last year. 

How many embryos do you have waiting? 

Xx


----------



## CazMc82

Hey! I will be doing mine in October, have planning appt at end of August 👍🏻 Hoping to do a totally natural one. Our first ICSI gave us our little girl in Jan 2015 and we had no frozen embies after that so we had a fresh ICSI cycle again in Feb this year which sadly failed. BUT we were left with one frozen embie so all going well we will transfer it in October. Eek😳


----------



## KDJay

Hi Jess, we are also at the lister and have one frozen embie there, I only called today for an appointment but they couldn't do until start of August! I wanted to go in earlier so that I could get going for the August cycle so will prob be September all being well. I don't really know what happens now? The appointment in August is a follow up? We have one daughter born from ivf at the lister in September xxx


----------



## Jessica7

Thanks ladies!

Emotional - we have two frozen embies. Don't feel I can leave them there. 

Kdjay - our son was born 5 weeks early in Nov 2015. We had a planning appt almost a year ago and have been reassured we can just call day 1 and they will be ready. I remember last time being worried they would say we had to wait, but they just don't work that way. Hopefully you'll be up and running after your appt quickly. Xx


----------



## emotional

Jessica 7 - our clinic said the same! Call on day 1 then I think I start tablets for 2 weeks until a scan for lining. It all seems too easy in comparison to a fresh cycle. Our little boy was born from a FET so I am very hopeful. 

What are everyone else's protocols?? 


X


----------



## Faith6:12

Hi Jessica7 and co,

Start of September is ET for us too, just waiting for day one of period so that we can start- or wait til day 21 anyway. We have 13 frozen embryos and have never had a transfer as was at a high risk of OHSS in April. Hardest part of this has been/ is, the waiting from April. Positives: had a holiday, have been out with friends and had fun times. 
Surprised at how drawn out the medication process is for OT, thought it would be much more straightforward. Have been told I'll have one injection (at hospital) and will then need to take a tablet a day for 2/3 weeks, then a different kind of tablet for 9 days after scan (?). 

Didn't use this forum in March/April. Registered and had a look, that was it... giving it a go this time around


----------



## CazMc82

I hear you Faith I have been waiting since Jan/Feb 😬 But like you enjoying myself and going to gym etc. Guess it's all we can do 🙌🏻


----------



## Faith6:12

Gosh yes, gym is my saviour! Even started yoga (can barely touch my toes though  ) 

At what point will you cut alcohol out? I didn't drink at all this year until start of May, but since embryos were put on ice I've been more relaxed with drinking once or twice a month and don't really know at this point whether I should be having even one glass from day of first period... unsure how it works with frozen transfers.


----------



## CazMc82

Hmmm. The alcohol is a tricky once. I tend to try and cut it out 3 months before or keep it to a minimum but I don't drink much anyway. Had a night out at the weekend and have a wedding a few weeks before transfer so will try not to drink too much then. But everything in moderation before transfer and then I would obvs have nothing after it. I don't go crazy with the do's and dont's to be honest, just try and stay as healthy as I can 😀


----------



## Herts85

Hi Everyone,

I was eagerly awaiting a July/August thread and then realised it had skipped straight to September! Gonna camp out here if you don't mind?

So we were hoping for an August transfer but I have to go back and be re-scanned on CD2 as there's a cyst which needs to collapse before they will let me cycle. I may be September after all!  

Hope you're all well, looking forward to sharing this crazy journey with you 

Herts x


----------



## Faith6:12

Thanks CazMc82 x

Hi Herts! x


----------



## Jessica7

So lovely to have so many ladies already thinking about their FETs. Has anyone done one before? 

For our icsi I cut out almost everything and had only non processed food, no sugar, no alcohol etc and it was tough but helped me feel like I had done everything I could to be in the best fitness. It worked and it may have been because of that... who knows? This time I am being v good but allowing myself a few treats here and there. Feeling pretty guilty about that but I do want to enjoy myself in life too. It's a tough balance. 

I have always been pretty regular period wise and yet the last three months my cycle has gone 29 days to 28 days and now this month only 26 which is worrying me. I have super high AMH - or at least I did - but can't help but worrry something is going to happen to scupper all our plans. We only have two frozen embies so I feel pretty like I have all my eggs in one proverbial basket!


----------



## Inaaya

Please can I join! I'm hopefully having fet if my lining behaves late September 
Nice to meet u all xxx


----------



## emotional

Hey everyone,

We are getting a nice little group together here.  😊

Jessica7 - I was so good on my fresh cycle and it resulted in bfn but with really good quality embie. I have had one frozen cycle before and it resulted in my little boy. I remember drinking all through DR then. I think balance is really important but I get the guilt. My plan is to go on holiday and enjoy myself and then get back to being good. That will give me about a month before I start fet. I think that's ok as I'm not producing eggs this time. 

Last time I DR for FET but this time I'm not!! But concerned about it. Doesn't anyone have any knowledge?? 

Xx


----------



## CazMc82

Hi everyone!

emotional - I didn't even realise you could DR before FET until recently so I guess every cycle is different? Have you mentioned it to your clinic?

Hi Inaaya! Welcome, hopefully time will go fast for you until your FET 🙌🏻

Jessica I am very much an everything in moderation type person so I try to be healthy during my cycles but don't beat myself up. I drink more water and last cycle I took more protein to try and get more eggs and better quality which helped but as I am a natural FET this time I am just going to chill out and enjoy being PUPO as long as that solo embryo thaws 😬

47 days till our FET planning appt...


----------



## emotional

Cazmc82,

Your cycle sounds like mine! 1 hatching blast put back and BFN and 1 frozen. I'm nervous about only having one to defrost are you? Have you clinic said anything about it?

I spoke to my clinic about DR last time for FET (was 6 years ago mind!) and they said they used to do that but after speaking to other clinics they found they don't need to, unless you don't have regular periods.

Xx


----------



## CazMc82

Oh emotional we do have very similar histories don't we?! I did ask my clinic about their thaw rate as only having one does make me nervous but they said the thaw rate was 98% at my clinic which put my mind at rest a little. Plus they are super fussy about what embryos they freeze in the first place. Eek. 

Yeah I am pretty much convinced I am going to do a natural transfer as I don't want any meds at all. They made me feel so ill last time 😓 It will feel weird to have no meds though!! 

I am getting really impatient though. One week until my July period and then August and September. Then on my October one I can phone the clinic and get it all booked in!


----------



## KDJay

We also only have one embie too, feel like I just want to get this over and done with so that we can psych ourselves for another fresh cycle if it doesn't work xxx


----------



## emotional

cazmc82 - we are going on holiday in a month and I bet I have the dreaded AF! What a bloody pain that will be. Our plan is to wait and start on my Sept AF. Think the thaw rate at my clinic is around 90% so I'm hopeful but know I may be in that 10% - I always seem to be on the crap end of he stick. 

KD Jay - we will be looking to a fresh cycle next year if this doesn't work. It's never ending and another £6'000 to find if that happens. I worry about the money. Self funding gives and extra stress. 

Our LO was a FET but we had to thaw 8 embryos to get 2 to put back! They were 3 days embryos somim hoping that makes a difference and it was 6 years ago and apparently freezing techniques have changed since then. Trying not to worry about it but can't help it a bit.

Xx


----------



## CazMc82

You ladies are brave doing another fresh cycle. I have done two (one successful and one not) and that is more than enough for me. I have felt rubbish every day since the last one, so many meds 😓

Fingers crossed for FET successes!


----------



## KDJay

Yes fingers crossed then we won't need that fresh cycle! I was weird I actually felt better than ever when I was on the drugs 😂 and didn't find the cycle difficult at all x


----------



## emotional

I'm just willing to do anything. 😱

I too don't find cycles bad physically though, which helps. I do find emotionally I am a wreck however. 

Anyone heard of chocolate being a major no no? Obviously I know chocolate on the whole isn't great for you but I tend to eat dark chocolate but read something about it affecting uterine blood flow? Any one have any clues??

Xx


----------



## CazMc82

You ladies are lucky! I was on double the meds last time compared to my first cycle as my AMH had plummeted so I will blame that 😂

Emotional I haven't heard that but I am sure as long as you don't go overboard you will be ok. I have some chocolate everyday - keeps me nice and sane!


----------



## CazMc82

Need some advice ladies. I have been planning to do a natural FET in October as up until now I have had no spotting or issues with periods but ever since my failed IVF my cycles have been a little crazy and this month I even had a little bit of spotting before my period. Will this scupper my chances of a natural FET?

I feel like my failed cycle is continuing to ruin everything!


----------



## KDJay

Sorry Caz no solid advice but I'm sure it won't affect things but don't know enough myself to be sure as this will be our first fet so a bit clueless! I was on quite a high dose too as my AMH isn't the greatest, did 300ml a day but the High dose seemed to work as I was worried I wouldn't get many eggs, goodness knows what my AMH is now! Bet it's plummeted even further!


----------



## CazMc82

I just have to be patient and wait for my treatment planning appt I think and ask them then and hope my body plays ball before then!

I was also on 300 dosage, my body hates all meds though. It really likes acupuncture though, responds well to that 😂


----------



## emotional

Funny enough I was on 300ml as well! Seems like we are all part of the same gang! 😊 Last time though, I didn't respond well and they upped the Meds to 375ml at day 6 but it didn't get me any more mature follicles. Responded better 8 months earlier but had a mmc :-( 

The Meds really don't seem to bother my body - I have always well very well on them all - lucky me I suppose. 

Cazmaz82 -no firm advice but I have always spotted very slightly before full flow and no one ever thought it was a problem. Just progesterone dropping. Had it all through my 20s as well so not just as I got older. Not sure how it works with a natural FET - although I'm guessing if it works your progesterone would rise and therefore t wouldn't be a problem?? Worth asking your consultant. Why are your doing FET as opposed to medicated? Was it what was recommended? I'm curious as it was never given as an option to me.

Xx


----------



## Herts85

Wow I totally admire you on 300! The most they let me have was 125, and I ended up over stimmed on that!

Feeling a bit annoyed about the cyst and that I won't know whether we can have a transfer on my next cycle until Day 2 of it. Why is everything about IVF so unpredictable!?

Hope everyone is doing ok. How many of you are natural transfers? My notes say medicated but the consultant who scanned me was shocked that was the plan and said she would go for a natural FET especially as it's our first one. 

Herts x


----------



## CazMc82

Emotional what you say makes a lot of sense about the progesterone, I will just chill out about it all. On the clinic price list it mentions natural or medicated so I have been intrigued and since I hate meds and actually have no medical issues I am hoping natural will suit me better. It's nice to actually have the option for once. 

Herts that is really annoying about the cyst, fingers crossed you can get going soon <3


----------



## irishflower

Hello everyone!

I'm hoping to have FET in August/September (appointment next Tuesday to work out exact timings).  I'm with GCRM Belfast - had my little boy through a fresh cycle with their Glasgow clinic back in 2013, before they opened in Belfast.  Was incredibly lucky to have 10 blastocysts frozen but didn't feel ready to try again until recently.  Not helped by ongoing gynae problems since having my son - they haven't been completely resolved but I need to get a move on regardless!

I used FF regularly during my fresh cycle, so just getting re-acquainted now  

Looking forward to chatting with you all x


----------



## Faith6:12

Hi everyone,

Haven't checked in for a while and so have just caught up on posts. 

I was the same Jessica7 at the start of this year when I was prepping for what we thought would be the full cycle- did everything to the book with healthy lifestyle and then the meds they gave me meant I over stimmed (they tripled the dosage as I wasn't responding and then ended up pretty large with 28 eggs) and everything went on hold from then. It's our first and only cycle with the NHS and so everything gets dragged out whilst we waited for our turn to come around again for the FET. This all being well should be happening start of Sept. Patience is not a strength of mine- have found this the most challenging part of the year. Waiting.

CazMc82, I like the sound of your natural transfer- this wasn't an option for us. I have 5 weeks of meds before the transfer. Did the clinic offer you this or did you ask? Will look into this... Hope you are ok. 

Have an appointment next Thursday at the clinic and then hoping to have a few days away to relax with DH family.

How is everyone getting on? x


----------



## CazMc82

Hi Faith! Is that your planning appt next week? 36 days till my planning appt and 74 days till my FET cycle starts. Just want it to start now! Jealous of your holiday too, where are you going? 

I have started doing some ovulation tests this month so I can gauge where ovulation is and can be more of a help to the clinic!! 😂 Also started adding some beetroot to my diet, heard it is good for you so why not. Also been told to take some pomegranate juice? Anyone else taking that?


----------



## irishflower

Hi all - well I had my consent appointment today and we're going with the current cycle I'm in, so down reg on 7th August!  Feel so unprepared compared to my fresh cycle nearly 5 years ago.....


----------



## Faith6:12

Yeah I saw this about beetroot http://natural-fertility-info.com/frozen-embryo-transfer.html and was suprised. A friend of mine put together an IVF kit/ box full of goodies when we went through first cycle earlier this year and she included pomegranate juice in there- the label reads "drink one glass a day from transfer". There's also a bag of brazil nuts in the box too and she advises one of these a day too. We didn't get that far last time and so haven't given it a go, but now you have said Caz I will drink it prior to transfer 

Next week I have an injection (?) and then I have to take medication from there for a few weeks, have a scan and then more meds. Is this similar to your plan Irishflower? Had a consent signing over the phone in June (technically it couldn't have been a signing but they still called it this).

Going to Devon for a few days Caz. Have avoided making travel arrangements for abroad as didn't (and still don't really) know when we'll be needed to attend clinic.

Love the pomegranate and beets tips! x


----------



## irishflower

Yes Faith, same process - injection to down reg on 7th August, wait for period to arrive, then between 10 and 20 days of meds with regular scans/bloods in between to check womb lining.


----------



## emotional

Hi all,

I'm currently trying to research and prepare myself for our FET in sept. May be interesting for us all to share ideas of do and don'ts?

Anyone have an idea about exercise before startIng treatment? I really want to join a gym to keep healthy before starting treatment but will stop when starting. I have never been a gym type person but feel exercise may help me relax, in particular swimming. Also could help me be healthier and get blood flowing! What do you all think? X


----------



## irishflower

Whatever helps you relax emotional! I wouldn't start anything that's very stressful on your body if you're not used to it, but if something like swimming helps you relax then do it! I run but have cut back recently, going to increase the amount of yoga I do as it always relaxes me!


----------



## CazMc82

I do a body pump class twice a week but going to ask my acupuncturist if she thinks I can still do that - I doubt she will say yes though! Probably just stick to my dog walks or try and get to a yoga or Pilates class 🙌🏻


----------



## CazMc82

Lying in bed drinking Pom juice and water...oh and a slice of toast with Nutella. Everything in moderation I say! But I guess the prep has begun 🙌🏻 Been doing my ovulation test strips this cycle so I can practise detecting when my surge is. Got it today which is CD15 so hopefully my cycles will be normal between now and FET time. Hope you are all doing well x


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Please could I join your thread?  I am planning a third FET later this year, which will hopefully be on the cycle starting around the end of September / beginning of October.  I've had two FETs this year, one in March which resulted in a CP, and one in June which resulted in a later miscarriage at 9+3 weeks.  I'm recovering from this but trying to look forwards to my next attempt.  My next transfer will likely be a double transfer, using my remaining two frozen blasts.

I'd love to chat to people planning to cycle around the same time.  Looking forward to getting to know you all! xx


----------



## Faith6:12

Hi Shooting star, sorry to hear you've had such a tough year. I'm hoping to transfer around start of September all being well. Here to talk if you need it.

CazMc82, you are a girl after my own heart- LOVE Nutella   surely the hazelnuts in there are full of antioxidants. I still haven't got around to starting the pomegranate juice but will be doing so tomorrow now I've just read your post. I really got into protein shakes just before egg collection as read they were great for nourishing the eggs and still enjoying them now even though there's not really the need to nourish eggs at this point. Have been for a swim with DH and now relaxing with a chocolate shake... really delicious- you should try the Joe Wicks Nutella protein shake if you are a Nutella fan. 

Re. acupuncture, I got into the Chinese traditional method at the start of the year and did this up until egg collection in April. Carried on for 4 more weeks and then stopped as was costing a fortune and I wasn't finding it relaxing;if I moved slightly I'd have cramp where the needles were (feet, calves, arms face- the worst) and it started to hurt when the practitioner put the needles into my skin. I wondered if you or anyone else on here had a different experience? Would like to continue with it as have read so many positive reviews into the benefits but deliberating due to the pain and discomfort I experienced. 

Hope your Mondays have gone well x


----------



## shootingstar777

Thanks Faith6:12, I really appreciate that.

Ah Nutella is lovely.  I have been reading through the posts so far on this thread and agree that everything in moderation is better.  Too much of anything is not good, and to have some treats can help us to relax.  I have heard that eating a few brazil nuts each day from transfer day for a week or so can help with implantation.  I did this with my IVF cycle and fresh transfer, and the cycle was successful.  Who knows, it might just help!  I am starting to eat more healthily now in preparation for the next FET, and I have in my mind that if this doesn't work, that I might need to do IVF again.  I was eating and drinking healthily for three months on the run up to the IVF cycle because I was conscious of my egg quality.

xx


----------



## emotional

Hi all,

Hope we are all doing well? I'm loving reading some of the posts on here - it's so nice to have people to chat to. 

Shootingstar - so sorry to read of your awful journey so far. I too had a miscarriage when the baby's heartbeat stopped at 9 weeks despite seeing its heartbeat at 6w and 9w. It's horrendous. Did you find out what the cause was? Wishing you every luck on your FET. 

Cazmac82 - I have always done acupuncture during ivf and Inbetween too and have always found the needles start to hurt during ivf as everything becomes more sensitive - perhaps this was the same for you? 

Can anyone explain POM juice to me? Sounds interesting!!

I always have Brazil nuts after transfer and also don't eat cold foods either and keep my stomach and feet warm so no flip flops! 

Any other advice from anyone - I will give anything a go! 😂


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi emotional, thanks for the wishes.  I am so very sorry to read about your loss last year.  I haven't found out the cause, although I did have an ERPC so they will let me know if they find anything abnormal.  I saw a fast heartbeat at 7+4 weeks, a slower heartbeat at 8+2 weeks, and it had stopped at 8+6 weeks, but the embryo had not grown past 6 weeks.  I have read that if it's going to happen, it's common for it to be around the 6 week mark so I'm not sure if they would do any in depth investigations.  Did you find out the cause?  Wishing you luck for your upcoming transfer too.  It's really lovely to have some people at the same stage to chat to   Haha - I won't be wearing flip flops this time after reading that!  Fluffy socks for me, and this is my excuse xx


----------



## CazMc82

Woo hoo, I can finally say our planning appt is this month. At the end of the month but yay! 

Shooting Star you have reminded me I need to get some new fluffy socks. I do love fluffy socks. Emotional Pom juice is just the uncomcentrayed pomegranate juice which is supposed to be good for helping your lining. I have been having a little everyday. Tesco do a lovely beetroot and quinoa (which is also supposed to be good) dip so I have been having that and beetroot/berry smoothies. I guess every little might help ❤


----------



## EG3690

Hello ladies,
I hope you don't mind that I've jumped in on your thread?
I'm on a FET cycle now, hoping for transfer at the end of August. It's interesting reading your plans for cycles, as this is our first IVF, and we had planned freezing of what they collected and fertilised in May. I'm down regulating with injections at the minute (had 16 days worth so far) and have a scan to check lining next Thursday. I wasn't offered the option of the natural route you've been mentioning, so it will be almost 2 months after booking in with the clinic before we get to transfer. I asked on another thread I have been on about the medicated vs natural, and they seemed to think it was to do with regular/irregular cycles. i seem to have phases of my body throwing a spanner in the works and being delayed by a week or so, so I think that is probably why I'm on the meds.
Very interested to read about the pomegranate juice and Brazil nut info - added to online shopping list now!
Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Faith6:12

Hi EG3690 and the usuals  

Bought  pomegranate juice today and went for one that was 100% Pomegranate as noticed that some of the others have a lot of added sugar and flavouring. It cost a little extra but I don't mind if it's a temporary measure. How much of the juice do you take CazMc? 

Usually walking around the house bare foot but have started to wear the socks now. 

Went for injection yesterday and am back in the clinic in 2 weeks time for scan. I asked why I wasn't offered natural FET and they said I would have needed to be confident that my cycle was regular (errr... it's not really). Apparently I need to be prepared for the night sweats again!  

Yesterday evening we went to a wedding and I danced the night away and didn't miss not having a drink. Still woke up with hangover symptoms this morning though (craving a good cooked breakfast and rest) and went back to bed in the afternoon. Ha!

Happy weekend ladies x


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - I didn't ever find out either as they don't test things in detail do they unless it's been 3 miscarriages. Heartbeat just stopped and that was it. Horrendous.

EG3693 - that's what they told me about medicated too - if your periods are regular and you can rely on your cycle then you can try non medicated. I'm opting for the medicated but without the DR.

I had a FET when I had my little boy so I'm hopeful. Not worrying too much about things at the moment - taking my supplements etc but I'm enjoying the summer like I'm not trying. I was so good for months on the run up to my fresh cycle but figure with a FET I'm not trying to get any eggs so have less to worry about. Did this with my last FET and seemed to work. Going on holiday in a week and plan to bloody well enjoy it! Sick of life always being about IVF and so need to find a balance. 

Hope everyone is doing well! 

Xx


----------



## CazMc82

Hi ladies,

Welcome to newbies! 🎉

Faith yeah that is the one I buy and I just have a little everyday as it is quite sweet! Not that I really mind that. I am going going wild with the dietary things but I like to be fairly healthy anyway - everything in moderation I say. 

Yeah my periods are regular and lining is usually good so I want to try natural but will ask at my planning appt at end of the month to make sure. 

All PUPO ladies take care of yourself. And those with the not so good news, hang in there ❤


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone!

CazMc82 - Haha, me too!  My fluffy socks are getting tatty and need to be replaced!  I think this is as good an excuse as any   Fantastic news about your planning appointment.  Having some dates in the diary helps the time go a little quicker.  I will add pom juice to my shopping list too.

EG3690 - Welcome to the thread!  I jumped in too the other day so we are both newbies   Great news that your FET may be the end of August.  I hope the medications go well throughout and that things fall into place for you for the end of the month.  Good luck for your cycle!

Faith6:12 - Do they do scans to check the lining on the medicated FET?  I might ask this time if they can do some extra scans to check my lining.  I'm not on any medication for FET as my periods are regular, and I can detect ovulation.  But I have no idea if my lining is OK.  The extra monitoring is reassuring (I know the medication probably makes it necessary) so that's probably an advantage versus the natural FET.  I'm going to ask if they will do a bit of both the next time (with Cyclogest again).  Glad to hear you enjoyed a night out too!  

emotional - I think you're right.  They said they would assess everything but didn't mention about any in-depth tests.  It's heartbreaking to go through.  I hope that you have a lovely holiday next week, and you're quite right about needing to find a balance.  Relaxing and enjoying yourself all helps too.

AFM - I have a consultation booked for the 17th August.  Planning to ask about things I can do differently this time (extra scans, medication etc.).  I have a feeling that I've got a bit of a wait for my next period (I have been told to expect it in 3-5 weeks from now but have heard it can be much longer after ERPC) then I can start on the period after that.  I think the waiting is no bad thing as it will help me to recover from the events of the past few months and focus on other things for a little while.  Hoping that everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## Kjg-kj

Hello guys.

I'm going to join the thread if ok with everyone. We have just had PGD and have 4 unaffected embryos frozen ready for transfer. On 24th August I start the nasal spray then a few days later I start estrodiol tablets for 2-3 weeks, then scan prob mid September. So looking forward to getting started again, I kind of enjoyed the injections for the egg collection because it felt like things were happening, now is a bit of a lul.

Have any of you been through FET before? Am I likely to get side effects from any meds? I didn't get any from the stim drugs except the usual bloating, and actually the hormones made me feel very upbeat! 

Looking forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## Efi78

Hello everyone!
Just discovered this thread and wanted to join the little group!

I am also embarking on a FET at the Lister in September. We have discussed with the doctor and we are rather doing a medicated cycle. However, i now think to give a change to a natural one and if lining not good then go for medicated. The medicated one would start end of September so was thinking of going and check in my previous cycle how lining looks and If good just go with it. Next cycle is end of August/beginning of September.

I am also not sure whether I should transfer one or two. I have miscarried two times in the past. My problem is that I conceive easily but miscarry? Should I transfer two or one? On one hand I would love twins on the other hand what If one miscarries? What happens with the other one?

Anyway. Nice to meet you all and glad I joined. We will keep company to each other for the next two to three months!xxx


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - I had an ERPC too and they told me to expect my period 4-6 weeks later. Mine was exactly 5 weeks so hopefully you won't wait too long.

Efi78 - welcome!! May be worth chatting to your clinic about whether to transfer 1 or 2. Given what you have said I think I would edge on the side of caution and go for 1, keeping one back for later? 

Kjgkj- I didn't have any side affects on my last FET and didn't struggle with them on fresh either. Def found FET felt more natural tho. 

Going to try the POM juice when I get back off my holidays. Sounds interesting and nice! 

Xx


----------



## Efi78

emotional said:


> Shootingstar - I had an ERPC too and they told me to expect my period 4-6 weeks later. Mine was exactly 5 weeks so hopefully you won't wait too long.
> 
> Efi78 - welcome!! May be worth chatting to your clinic about whether to transfer 1 or 2. Given what you have said I think I would edge on the side of caution and go for 1, keeping one back for later?
> 
> Kjgkj- I didn't have any side affects on my last FET and didn't struggle with them on fresh either. Def found FET felt more natural tho.
> 
> Going to try the POM juice when I get back off my holidays. Sounds interesting and nice!
> 
> Xx


Emotional!
Thanks for your response. The doctor also advised to transfer one. My hubby is also adamant. So i guess single embryo transfer it is!

The dream of my life is to have twins a boy and a girl. We say with my husband that the boy would be a mini him and the girl a mini me. Character wise the opposite. The boy calm like me and the girl a typhoon like him.

Haha. Dreams. I doubt we will even manage to have one in the end. Feels like this train is gone for us. But what the heck. I have two frozen, i will transfer those. Considering how unlucky we are they will either not thaw, not implant or implant and miscarry.


----------



## Faith6:12

Hi ladies,

Yes Shooting star- have a scan a week on Thursday to check lining. Had my injection Friday and was told to expect the menopausal symptoms of night sweats. Going away soon so will take the fan with us  

Went out to another wedding last night and found myself standing with the husbands catching up for most of the evening as all of the women were talking about their babies. I couldn't join in (nod and smile, nod and smile). Only one of my friends there is aware of our situation and it never seems the time or the place to go into it with the others. Plus I never want to really share it with everybody. I really am a 'girls girl' but all of a sudden I was out of my comfort zone with the ladies. I never thought that I'd be standing with the men! Was a good night in the end and did eventually find myself able to rejoin the ladies once the conversation had changed a little x


----------



## irishflower

Hello everyone, hope you're all well.  Faith - before my fresh cycle worked I knew that feeling all too well!  Found myself withdrawing entirely from situations I knew babies would be a topic of conversation in....

I start downreg tomorrow morning with Prostap injection - can't believe it's here already, it's all been very fast this time....


----------



## EG3690

Hope everyone has had a good weekend.
I'm pleased to get into this week as have my scan to check the down reg has been successful. I've been on daily injections now for 19 days, so hoping that Thursday's scan gives us the go ahead to move onto building up that lining. I was told that I'd have a further scan to check it was getting nice and thick prior to transfer, so I think that will be reassuring (hopefully!).

I think it's right that having dates to work to makes it a bit easier somehow. My problem has been though that the plan and dates that have been discussed with us, have never worked out right as my body has not played the game correctly! I ended up stimming for a bit longer than they thought I would before they could take me in for EC (and then ended up with a week off work with OHSS), and this time my scan has been put back a week because of AF. Keeping fingers crossed that the next bit goes as planned!

I've been having a few symptoms on the burserelin injections, headaches, tiredness, being hot, and I've put on some weight in the past 3 weeks. I can't say my diet is perfect, but the increase seems more than I would have expected for what I've eaten, if you know what I mean. I'm going to attempt a couple of 'good' weeks to try and see if I can get that under control. Although a weekend away next week will be a bit of a challenge!

Have a good Monday everyone xx


----------



## irishflower

Hope your down reg has worked 3690! I got my prostap injection this morning to start mine, officially started treatment eek!


----------



## sickofwaiting

Hi, can I join? I have a 2 year old girl from previous ICSI cycle, we had 2 frozen embryos from that cycle and I just had a FET with 1 embryo put back which sadly resulted in a chemical pregnancy 😰 only happened last week so still feeling very up any down about it but trying to focus on next cycle with our remaining Frostie 🙏🏻🤞was going to wait til November as we have a couple of trips away in Sept and Oct but I don't think I can wait. So sorry to read about all that people have been through, I'm terrified of having a later miscarriage it must be horrific. Hugs x


----------



## Efi78

emotional said:


> Hi Jess,
> 
> I too am planning on FET in September. Mine won't be natural but won't include DR. Nervous about it all too as we have one hatching blast on ice and I'm terrified it won't thaw! You can see we have had a bit of a journey over the last year.
> 
> How many embryos do you have waiting?
> 
> Xx


Hi emotional

I see that you mention that yours won't include DR. How is it going to work? You just take esteogen and progesterone?


----------



## Efi78

Jessica7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm going to be embarking on a first natural FET in early September at the Lister after successful icsi in Feb 2015 resulted in my lovely little boy. Terrified this won't work for a sibling, and terrified of another challenging pregnancy and birth if it does!
> 
> Would love to chat with others who will be embarking on this around the same time. I also, despite the pre meet and info pack, feel a bit like I don't have any info to know what's coming but I guess that is normal.
> Anyway, will look forward to saying hello. This forum was a godsend last time.
> 
> Jess x


Hi Jess
I am at the Lister as well
Who is your doctor?


----------



## EG3690

That's great Irishflower, fingers crossed all goes smoothly and to plan for you. Keeping my fingers crossed that they'll be happy for us to proceed with the estrogen at the end of the week xx


----------



## emotional

Efi78 said:


> emotional said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jess,
> 
> I too am planning on FET in September. Mine won't be natural but won't include DR. Nervous about it all too as we have one hatching blast on ice and I'm terrified it won't thaw! You can see we have had a bit of a journey over the last year.
> 
> How many embryos do you have waiting?
> 
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi emotional
> 
> I see that you mention that yours won't include DR. How is it going to work? You just take esteogen and progesterone?
Click to expand...

Hi efi78 - My clinic said I didn't have to as I have regular periods. Basically I start esteogen on day 1 of my period, go for scan 10 days later to check lining and once they are happy with lining I start progesterone for 5 days until blast is put back and then continue both until test and if BFP for first 12 weeks! Sounds too easy doesn't it?
Apparently esteogen stops ovulation anyway so no need to DR and is a bit more natural. Wondering if it's better for lining building?? Anyone any ideas?

Xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Hi everyone. Thought I'd join you if that's okay. I had my lovely twins in January 2015 after FET (I had OHSS after egg collection so I couldn't do fresh cycle). We have 1 frozen blastocyst left and are going for first consultation this week. I think I'm actually feeling more nervous this time round! 

Irishflower we're also using GCRM Belfast as our previous clinic just merged with them. Have you had a good experience with them so far?


----------



## Faith6:12

Aww, lovely story Chestnut! How beautiful that you got 2 wonderful children from your first cycle. Best wishes with your journey x


----------



## Inaaya

Hey alll! So I've had my protocol sent to me and now have my meds so will be looking to start on my next period which will be around 3 seotenddd, with transfer hopefully 22 September!! I have four Frosties but really don't want to risk twins so not sure if I should ask for only one to be transferred?? In all my previous transfers I gave 2-3 transferred and only one of any have stuck so I think I will have 2 transferred 

I suffer from thin lining anc had my scan last month just to check all ok and all cycle day 15 it was only 4.1mm!! Xxx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies..

Hope you're all going well!? I've tried to read back and catch up a bit with each of your journeys so far.. so much to take in.. and can't quite believe I'm on this journey again .. found this site a god send last time round so hope to share stories and tips etc to keep my self sane!

So.. my story is I'm extremely blessed to have a baby boy who is nearly 5m old from our fresh IVF cycle last year. Then extremely lucky to have 3 Frosties on ice waiting for the right time! We had our first consultant appt last week to find out what's next. I was half expecting to be told we would need to wait til next year, but we can start our first FET as soon as we like. So I've had bloods done this week, and have my first scan tomorrow .. not sure what to expect as my cycle is very irregular at the moment. Used to be like clockwork, but I've had one AF since giving birth, missed one and now seem to be having the lightest longest AF ever!

I've been told I'd need to DR which I am dreading as I did SP for our IVF.. so have no prior experience of this. Been told I'll have the prostap injection, then meds to bring on my AF. That freaks me out quite a bit as I had no lining issues, but worry this will take its toll if we consider another fresh cycle in the future.. even tho we have been told it won't. For a short while I had forgotten what this journey can do when you start to think 🙈 Equally not looking forward to the progynova or cyclogest.. or even the idea of if the thaw will work etc.. deffo don't want more than SET.. I know now twins would be such hard work.. plus they have said no so far anyway.. all 3 Frosties are blasts.. so it's all a bit of a miracle considering I was initially told my best chance was DE!

So as far as next steps.. scan tomorrow, then book our info session. Feels mad to have everything ready to go.. I'm so ready for it.. but there's that moment of doubt about the rollercoaster I'm about to start!

Look forward to hearing your stories and getting to know you all xx


----------



## Efi78

Darling welcome and all the best. Reading through your profile seems you have been through a lot. You are a source of hope and positive energy. All the best and keep everyone posted!


----------



## irishflower

Hi chestnut - we used GCRM for our fresh cycle 5 years ago - they were only in Glasgow then as it was before the Belfast clinic had set up here.  Had an amazing experience.  This time for FET it's only been with the Belfast GCRM and I have noticed a difference between it and Glasgow.  It may be due to how busy they are with merging with Origin but the communication just hasn't been as good this time.  Last week for example I waited all week for a call from an embryologist that never came, when I was in on Monday for my Prostap injection I asked and got to speak to one face to face.  she then proceeded to tell me some info the nurse had given me at my last appointment wasn't right!  There've been a few issues like this that I never experienced at all with GCRM Glasgow.  So my advice would be to double check everything and ask as many questions as you can!


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey Efi.. thanks for the warm welcome ☺ How are things going with you?

So had my scan.. apparently I have a 4cm cyst on my right ovary 🙈 So my bleed is not a proper bleed as my lining is still thick 😬 Oh why do our bodies never play ball when we want them to?! 

I've emailed my consultant to find out what next, as she may suggest I take novethistrone .. however you spell it this month .. ask awaiting blood results but have a GP appt later to get them looked at.. what a fun filled day eh 😩

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Efi78

EG3690 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I hope you don't mind that I've jumped in on your thread?
> I'm on a FET cycle now, hoping for transfer at the end of August. It's interesting reading your plans for cycles, as this is our first IVF, and we had planned freezing of what they collected and fertilised in May. I'm down regulating with injections at the minute (had 16 days worth so far) and have a scan to check lining next Thursday. I wasn't offered the option of the natural route you've been mentioning, so it will be almost 2 months after booking in with the clinic before we get to transfer. I asked on another thread I have been on about the medicated vs natural, and they seemed to think it was to do with regular/irregular cycles. i seem to have phases of my body throwing a spanner in the works and being delayed by a week or so, so I think that is probably why I'm on the meds.
> Very interested to read about the pomegranate juice and Brazil nut info - added to online shopping list now!
> Good luck to everyone xx


Hi EG3690
How did your scan go?


----------



## irishflower

Sorry to hear that DozyDaisy


----------



## EG3690

Hi Efi,
Scan was good. It was a little tricky for the nurse to get a clear measurement as I have a fibroid, so they did a blood test which came back with the OK to proceed. So after 21 days of injecting, I can start my progynnova tomorrow to get the lining building  
It's interesting reading and seeing how the different clinics manage the processes. I keep injecting now until embryo transfer, with the estradiol continuing, and adding in progesterone until end of first trimester. My clinic refers to this as the 'long protocol', and boy does it feel it!

Sorry you didn't get such positive news DozyDaisy xx


----------



## Chestnut5

Hearing all your stories so far brings back memories of how things really never are straight forward when it comes to treatment plans! Always changing. Hope all works out for everyone.

Thanks Irishflower - that is good to know. I really loved Origin and was disappointed about the merge. Especially when we just moved house 2 minutes from Origins premise. Typical! GCRM already had to ring to change our initial appointment as they'd made scheduling errors. Not a good first impression! Hopefully as you say though it'll help just to double check things. I think the merge is only finalising this week so maybe things will start to settle a bit.


----------



## Efi78

Dozydaisy said:


> Hey Efi.. thanks for the warm welcome ☺ How are things going with you?
> 
> So had my scan.. apparently I have a 4cm cyst on my right ovary &#128584; So my bleed is not a proper bleed as my lining is still thick &#128556; Oh why do our bodies never play ball when we want them to?!
> 
> I've emailed my consultant to find out what next, as she may suggest I take novethistrone .. however you spell it this month .. ask awaiting blood results but have a GP appt later to get them looked at.. what a fun filled day eh &#128553;
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well xx


Dosydaizy sorry to hear that but don't worry too much. It's a matter of time. The cyst will go and tou will be able to start


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies..

So bloods are all normal, my thyroid included which is a bit of a shock!

EG.. out of curiosity what have you had to inject.. I didn't realise other than prostap which for me will be a one off that you can DR on numerous injections.. I am so new to this as I did short protocol last time

Thanks Irishflower.. must stay positive eh

Chestnut.. oh how true that is.. such a rollercoaster.. I had a poxy cyst first time round.. it's like our bodies know when we need something tans they do the opposite 🙈

Edi.. thanks.. fingers crossed eh!

So on a positive all my bloods have come back normal.. even my TSH is good so hopefully no thyroxine needed this time .. so say least it ended positive today.. just waiting on hearing from my consultant on next steps with this cyst xx


----------



## EG3690

Hi Dozydaisy,
Good to hear that bloods were good. I've been using Buserelin (suprecur is the branded name). It aims to turn everything off. Having done a bit of reading about, I think this is probably what used to happen and the prostap is a newer way of doing it, as I have found some info that says it's not felt to be necessary to use the type of drug that I've been on to turn everything off as the estrogen injection will do the same job.
I don't mind if it achieves what they need it to, but it is definitely feeling the long way round! xx


----------



## Dozydaisy

Ahh EG.. I thought you sniff it rather than injections it? I'm personally dreading it as I feel that the wait and hormone change will play havoc with my emotions 🙈

When do you have a scan booked to check how things are going? I've not had my info session yet so I'm not so clued up on timescales yet xx


----------



## CazMc82

That is good news DozyDaisy - always expect the unexpected with infertility! 

Well my AF turned up on time this month and no spotting so that all makes me feel positive about the FET. So I have one more period and then on the next one it is call the clinic time. Eek ❤

Happy weekend everyone x


----------



## Efi78

I so much long to see posts with BFPs mid September to mid October. All the best ladies. I look forward to see happy and positive posts


----------



## CazMc82

Me too Efi so so much! Seeing a nice positive thread makes so much difference <3


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Sorry I have been quiet lately!  I’ve been reading the thread and catching up on all of your posts.  Sorry for the long post but wanted to catch up with everyone!

Kjg-kj - Great news on your embryos.  It’s not long until you start your cycle now.  Will your scan mid-September be to check your lining, then hopefully transfer soon after that?  I’ve had two FETs before, but timed using OPK, so not able to advise on the side effects.  Good luck for your cycle!

Efi78 - I’m sorry to hear you have miscarried in the past.  Have the clinic looked into it for you and are they doing anything different in terms of the medication that you’re taking?  Have you decided to go with one embryo now?  I agree with you, I’m also looking forward to seeing lots of positive posts with good BFP news!

emotional - Still waiting for AF to arrive.  It’s only been two and a half weeks since ERPC, but I have been testing using the cheap internet sticks and the test line is very very faint now, so hopefully AF will not be long.  How are you getting on, are you expecting to start your cycle soon?

Faith6:12 - How are things going with your medication?  I hope you had a good trip away and didn’t suffer too much with night sweats!  I totally understand avoiding the conversations about babies when you’re out.  I do have my DS from my first IVF cycle but to be honest with you, when I’m out, I still prefer not to talk about babies all night!  I’m also super conscious about those who may be trying and not telling, and who also might not want that to be the only topic discussed.  Sending best wishes for your cycle!

irishflower - How are things going for you?  I hope the cycle is going well so far!  Sending positive thoughts your way!

EG3690 - Glad to hear your scan went well and you’re OK to proceed!  It’s true that no matter how much planning happens, there are so many twists and turns with this journey.  Treatment is so unpredictable, but I hope that your next steps continue to go as planned!

sickofwaiting - Welcome to the thread!  So sorry to read about your chemical pregnancy.  This journey is so hard.  Glad to hear that you are looking to next treatment steps.  I’ve sadly had a couple of early miscarriages this year.  But I’m doing as you are and moving forwards to next treatment cycle.  Sending you best wishes for next cycle.

Chestnut5 - Wishing you luck for your upcoming cycle!  That’s lovely that you had such good success with your previous IVF cycle too!  I’m also using remaining frozen embryos from my IVF cycle in March 2015 (I had my DS from that cycle).

Inaaya - Great news that you already have an idea of dates!  Have you decided how many embryos to transfer?  I’m also struggling with this at the moment, and think I will end up going with my clinic’s advice.  They have previously advised that they would advise transferring the last two together but I’m not sure I want to risk twins.

Dozydaisy - Wow that’s brilliant that you can start again so soon.  Sorry to hear that your scan showed the cyst, but positive that bloods are normal.  Wishing you luck for your cycle!

CazMc82 - Good news AF turned up when expected!  Sending you positive thoughts for your cycle.

AFM - After ERPC two and a half weeks ago, I'm waiting for AF to turn up, so I'll get a clearer idea when I can do FET next.  I'm hoping AF arrives before the end of August so my FET cycle will start at the end of September (I have to wait for one clear period).  It seems like such a long time away.  I have a consultant appointment on Thursday afternoon to discuss the plan for the next cycle, and I'm going to ask if there is anything else I could take to improve chances of the embryo implanting and to reduce the risk of miscarriage xx


----------



## Kjg-kj

Hi Shootingstar

Yes I start nasal spray in 10 days, then beginning of Sept start the progesterone pills to thicken the lining, then mid Sept scan to see if the lining is ready, and I guess potentially transfer a few days after. 

After a long hard think and talks with all the family, I have decided to hand in my notice at work to try and give myself a break and reduce my stress levels. You may know we were testing for the HD gene, my mum has the disease and is desperately ill, my work is super stressful, obviously you all know the ivf strains and how the medications affect you, plus my IBS is back with a vengeance (again stress related) and I have lost loads of weight recently. So for a few months we are going to concentrate on the ivf and looking after myself. Just got the nerve wracking job of seeing my manager on Weds to hand in my notice (after nearly 6 years working for the firm), dreading it! But hopefully they will understand why.

I'm so sorry to those of you with crappy outcomes right now (can't get names because I'm on my phone), it makes me realise even more how risky and unreliable ivf is. This will be our first FET so no idea how my body will react.

Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## EG3690

Hi all,
Dozydaisy- I read that you could get the nasal spray, but my clinic use the injections. My tummy has been like a pin cushion! I have had 3 weeks of injections, then had the scan and blood test to confirm that I had down regulated. I started on estrogen tablets to thicken the womb lining, and will have 2 weeks of those and scan again to check lining thickness (that's booked for next Friday). Because they are going to culture on some of our day 2 embryos, we'll probably have transfer the middle of the following week.

I have been shattered on the Buserelin so am hoping the estrogen might ease that. 

Shootingstar- I have had an endoscratch for this cycle, and they did a biopsy for killer cells as I've has 2 miscarriages. We had to pay for this as the NHS won't do any investigations until I've had another miscarriage. It's all such a heartbreaking process. We decided to do this with the clinic as I'd be wondering whether it would have made a difference if we didn't do it this time and it fails.


----------



## Efi78

shootingstar777 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I have been quiet lately! I've been reading the thread and catching up on all of your posts. Sorry for the long post but wanted to catch up with everyone!
> 
> Kjg-kj - Great news on your embryos. It's not long until you start your cycle now. Will your scan mid-September be to check your lining, then hopefully transfer soon after that? I've had two FETs before, but timed using OPK, so not able to advise on the side effects. Good luck for your cycle!
> 
> Efi78 - I'm sorry to hear you have miscarried in the past. Have the clinic looked into it for you and are they doing anything different in terms of the medication that you're taking? Have you decided to go with one embryo now? I agree with you, I'm also looking forward to seeing lots of positive posts with good BFP news!
> 
> emotional - Still waiting for AF to arrive. It's only been two and a half weeks since ERPC, but I have been testing using the cheap internet sticks and the test line is very very faint now, so hopefully AF will not be long. How are you getting on, are you expecting to start your cycle soon?
> 
> Faith6:12 - How are things going with your medication? I hope you had a good trip away and didn't suffer too much with night sweats! I totally understand avoiding the conversations about babies when you're out. I do have my DS from my first IVF cycle but to be honest with you, when I'm out, I still prefer not to talk about babies all night! I'm also super conscious about those who may be trying and not telling, and who also might not want that to be the only topic discussed. Sending best wishes for your cycle!
> 
> irishflower - How are things going for you? I hope the cycle is going well so far! Sending positive thoughts your way!
> 
> EG3690 - Glad to hear your scan went well and you're OK to proceed! It's true that no matter how much planning happens, there are so many twists and turns with this journey. Treatment is so unpredictable, but I hope that your next steps continue to go as planned!
> 
> sickofwaiting - Welcome to the thread! So sorry to read about your chemical pregnancy. This journey is so hard. Glad to hear that you are looking to next treatment steps. I've sadly had a couple of early miscarriages this year. But I'm doing as you are and moving forwards to next treatment cycle. Sending you best wishes for next cycle.
> 
> Chestnut5 - Wishing you luck for your upcoming cycle! That's lovely that you had such good success with your previous IVF cycle too! I'm also using remaining frozen embryos from my IVF cycle in March 2015 (I had my DS from that cycle).
> 
> Inaaya - Great news that you already have an idea of dates! Have you decided how many embryos to transfer? I'm also struggling with this at the moment, and think I will end up going with my clinic's advice. They have previously advised that they would advise transferring the last two together but I'm not sure I want to risk twins.
> 
> Dozydaisy - Wow that's brilliant that you can start again so soon. Sorry to hear that your scan showed the cyst, but positive that bloods are normal. Wishing you luck for your cycle!
> 
> CazMc82 - Good news AF turned up when expected! Sending you positive thoughts for your cycle.
> 
> AFM - After ERPC two and a half weeks ago, I'm waiting for AF to turn up, so I'll get a clearer idea when I can do FET next. I'm hoping AF arrives before the end of August so my FET cycle will start at the end of September (I have to wait for one clear period). It seems like such a long time away. I have a consultant appointment on Thursday afternoon to discuss the plan for the next cycle, and I'm going to ask if there is anything else I could take to improve chances of the embryo implanting and to reduce the risk of miscarriage xx


Hi Shootingstar777
The clinic hasn't suggested more tests but rather take drugs empirically. I don't want to take drugs with no reason so I have decided to tests for nk cells and thrombophilia just to rule these out. 
I am probably going for one. The problem with me is that I conceive very easily but I miscarry. I don't want to be in a situation where i have twin and miscarry one or both.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi Kjg-kj, great to hear you will be starting soon.  It sounds like we might be transferring around the same time.  I'm expecting AF any day now - and I have to wait until the next cycle to start.  A big decision to hand in your notice, but a very good idea if it means that you get a break and can reduce your stress levels - it sounds like you have so much happening at the same time.  I'm so sorry to hear about your Mum too, this all must be an extreme strain.  I hope that today went well with your manager, and I'm sure that they will have understood completely your reasons.  Thinking about you xx

EG3690 - I see the consultant tomorrow and will ask about these tests and see if there are any that can be done quickly.  I'm paying for my treatment so there are no NHS options for me.  I wonder whether the ERPC would have the same effect as a scratch?  I heard somewhere that the effects of the scratch can last for a couple of months...something for me to ask tomorrow.  I hope all is going well with the medication so far.

Efi78 - I agree, I don't like taking drugs for no reason, but at this point, I'm open to trying anything if it may help.  Good idea to go for those extra tests, I might ask if they are any I should consider too.  Wishing you luck with next steps x


----------



## emotional

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well - I love how positive this thread is!! I'm currently sat in sunny Greeece soaking up my vitamin D - that's my excuse anyway! I read somewhere that a holiday before treatment can make a huge difference to the outcome - I shall test it out for us all.  

It's hard to do personals on the iPhone but I shall try. 

shootingstar - mine was 5 weeks exactly after Erpc so don't panic. I know you will want it to arrive tho. I felt like I needed to know I was back to normal. Did anyone mention any risk of scarring to you when you had erpc? I have panicked ever since having mine. Or do you think it could help? As in like a scratch? Let me know what your consultant thinks?? M

E3690 - you can get nasal spray or injections to DR - both do exactly the same but the nasal spray costs a lot more! I think it was something like £23 for a bottle of buserelin and £96 for one nasal spray. 

Would like people's opinions on the scratch?? I've never had one before but had implantation failure in last fresh cycle despite top quality hatching blast. Do you think just bad luck?? I've had 4 transfers to date and twice I've had a pregnancy and twice failed implantation. So 50% success rate - I guess that's the average really isn't it? Last time I had bloody tonsillitis during egg collection and antibiotics - horrendous timing!! Consultant reckons this could have had an impact as my immune system was fighting off infection. Anyone have any views?? 
Half of me thinks I've gotten pregnant twice so clearly embryos can implant but the other, more desperate half, thinks maybe a scratch could help?? 

Xx


----------



## Efi78

emotional said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you are all well - I love how positive this thread is!! I'm currently sat in sunny Greeece soaking up my vitamin D - that's my excuse anyway! I read somewhere that a holiday before treatment can make a huge difference to the outcome - I shall test it out for us all.
> 
> It's hard to do personals on the iPhone but I shall try.
> 
> shootingstar - mine was 5 weeks exactly after Erpc so don't panic. I know you will want it to arrive tho. I felt like I needed to know I was back to normal. Did anyone mention any risk of scarring to you when you had erpc? I have panicked ever since having mine. Or do you think it could help? As in like a scratch? Let me know what your consultant thinks?? M
> 
> E3690 - you can get nasal spray or injections to DR - both do exactly the same but the nasal spray costs a lot more! I think it was something like £23 for a bottle of buserelin and £96 for one nasal spray.
> 
> Would like people's opinions on the scratch?? I've never had one before but had implantation failure in last fresh cycle despite top quality hatching blast. Do you think just bad luck?? I've had 4 transfers to date and twice I've had a pregnancy and twice failed implantation. So 50% success rate - I guess that's the average really isn't it? Last time I had bloody tonsillitis during egg collection and antibiotics - horrendous timing!! Consultant reckons this could have had an impact as my immune system was fighting off infection. Anyone have any views??
> Half of me thinks I've gotten pregnant twice so clearly embryos can implant but the other, more desperate half, thinks maybe a scratch could help??
> 
> Xx


Emotional!
Flying to Greece tomorrow as well!
15 days island hopping in Cyclades!


----------



## irishflower

Hello all! Just catching up now - think I'm a bit ahead of most of you. I had my Prostap jab last Monday - bleed arrived yesterday so scan and bloods to be done first thing tomorrow morning to see if all's ok to move on to next stage. So could be looking at transfer in less than two weeks!

To those on holiday or about to jet off - enjoy!! Very jealous  everyone else - take care xx


----------



## EG3690

That's good news Irishflower, fingers crossed all will be ok with the scan etc.
Our transfer will hopefully be about 31st August, so not long to wait now!  
Enjoy the holidays ladies xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

emotional - I agree, this thread is lovely and positive.  Loving the fact that you are testing out the pre-treatment holiday theory too!  I am almost certain that I'm going to ovulate in the next few days.  I have had some signs, plus my hCG tests are extremely faint, and my LH tests are getting darker.  If this is the case, then AF should be here in a couple of weeks maximum.  I was told about a long list of risks associated with ERPC but the doctor did say that the chances of any of these things actually occurring was very low.  I can't remember him specifically mentioning scarring.  Try not to worry about that as I think any problems would be identifiable soon after the surgery.  Some positive news from today - I asked the consultant if the ERPC might have the same effect as a scratch.  He said that the scratch hasn't been proven, but that yes, its effects would be the same as it's a similar procedure.  Although he did say that as the most recent embryo I had transferred implanted and continued to develop (albeit stopping), this showed that implantation was not the problem - he would therefore not have recommended a scratch for me, not only because I had an ERPC (which would make a scratch redundant anyway!), but because implantation is not the concern.  He told me that he was pretty sure that the issue would have been chromosomal.  I hope this helps a bit.  Enjoy the rest of your holidays!

Efi78 - Have a great holiday, that sounds amazing!  I love Greece, plenty of Vitamin D to be had there too!

irishflower - Wow that's brilliant!  I like to think positively about the two weeks leading up to FET as effectively whilst you're not yet pregnant, those two weeks count towards your 40 weeks if you do get pregnant!  Wishing you luck for your scan and bloods tomorrow morning, and keeping everything crossed that all is good to move onto the next stage.

EG3690 - Not long at all to go before your transfer!  I hope the next two weeks pass quickly for you 

AFM - Consultant appointment today.  I had some good news!  I can start on my very next cycle, and I don't have to wait for another month.  If I do ovulate in the next few days, this will mean that AF will be due in around two weeks, and transfer will be mid-September!  He was also very helpful with my decision around 1 vs 2 embryos.  As one or two on this thread have already mentioned, there is a risk in that if both take, and only one is strong enough to continue to full term, and the other stops growing at 6 weeks (as an example), then it's possible for the miscarriage of the weaker one to affect the stronger one.  I definitely do not want to be in that situation and so this was enough to make me decide that I want a SET.  He said the overall chances of having a baby from the two embryos is the same whether I transfer separately or together.  I'll have Cyclogest to support, but no other medication.  I'm happy with the plan!  Just raring to go now.

Hoping everyone else is well sending everyone positive thoughts xx


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - that's sooo interesting that the erpc is like a scratch in effect! Thanks for sharing all of your info. I must be the same then in that I have had implantation twice so hopefully it's not the problem and if we keep trying we will get one sticky. If you are getting LH surge then I would say yes ov will happen soon and AF in couple of weeks - the. You can start the next FET! How exciting!! Interestingly they said the same to me about 2 embryos which is why we transferred set and froze the other. 

Also heard something interesting from a friend who has recently had a successful ivf - eating salty food helps make lining sticky! I will def be trying that next time - crisps here I come!! 

Efi78 - have an amazing holiday!! We can test the vit d together x

Will do more personals when I'm home over next few days.

Xx


----------



## Faith6:12

shootingstar777 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry I have been quiet lately! I've been reading the thread and catching up on all of your posts. Sorry for the long post but wanted to catch up with everyone!
> 
> Kjg-kj - Great news on your embryos. It's not long until you start your cycle now. Will your scan mid-September be to check your lining, then hopefully transfer soon after that? I've had two FETs before, but timed using OPK, so not able to advise on the side effects. Good luck for your cycle!
> 
> Efi78 - I'm sorry to hear you have miscarried in the past. Have the clinic looked into it for you and are they doing anything different in terms of the medication that you're taking? Have you decided to go with one embryo now? I agree with you, I'm also looking forward to seeing lots of positive posts with good BFP news!
> 
> emotional - Still waiting for AF to arrive. It's only been two and a half weeks since ERPC, but I have been testing using the cheap internet sticks and the test line is very very faint now, so hopefully AF will not be long. How are you getting on, are you expecting to start your cycle soon?
> 
> Faith6:12 - How are things going with your medication? I hope you had a good trip away and didn't suffer too much with night sweats! I totally understand avoiding the conversations about babies when you're out. I do have my DS from my first IVF cycle but to be honest with you, when I'm out, I still prefer not to talk about babies all night! I'm also super conscious about those who may be trying and not telling, and who also might not want that to be the only topic discussed. Sending best wishes for your cycle!
> 
> irishflower - How are things going for you? I hope the cycle is going well so far! Sending positive thoughts your way!
> 
> EG3690 - Glad to hear your scan went well and you're OK to proceed! It's true that no matter how much planning happens, there are so many twists and turns with this journey. Treatment is so unpredictable, but I hope that your next steps continue to go as planned!
> 
> sickofwaiting - Welcome to the thread! So sorry to read about your chemical pregnancy. This journey is so hard. Glad to hear that you are looking to next treatment steps. I've sadly had a couple of early miscarriages this year. But I'm doing as you are and moving forwards to next treatment cycle. Sending you best wishes for next cycle.
> 
> Chestnut5 - Wishing you luck for your upcoming cycle! That's lovely that you had such good success with your previous IVF cycle too!  I'm also using remaining frozen embryos from my IVF cycle in March 2015 (I had my DS from that cycle).
> 
> Inaaya - Great news that you already have an idea of dates! Have you decided how many embryos to transfer? I'm also struggling with this at the moment, and think I will end up going with my clinic's advice. They have previously advised that they would advise transferring the last two together but I'm not sure I want to risk twins.
> 
> Dozydaisy - Wow that's brilliant that you can start again so soon. Sorry to hear that your scan showed the cyst, but positive that bloods are normal. Wishing you luck for your cycle!
> 
> CazMc82 - Good news AF turned up when expected! Sending you positive thoughts for your cycle.
> 
> AFM - After ERPC two and a half weeks ago, I'm waiting for AF to turn up, so I'll get a clearer idea when I can do FET next. I'm hoping AF arrives before the end of August so my FET cycle will start at the end of September (I have to wait for one clear period). It seems like such a long time away. I have a consultant appointment on Thursday afternoon to discuss the plan for the next cycle, and I'm going to ask if there is anything else I could take to improve chances of the embryo implanting and to reduce the risk of miscarriage xx


Hi Shooting Star and ladies,

We got back from holiday 2 days ago and it was a lovely break with family. Tried out surfing (more like body boarding) in North Devon- good fun. Haven't experienced night sweats this time around but was VERY hormonal leading up to my period (that started Weds morning). Went to clinic yesterday for scan (would have been 2 weeks since injection today) and they said I'd need to return next Thursday for the same scan as was a wasted journey us going as my lining was still thick and hadn't shed much. We knew that might have been the case. Does everybody else's clinic only do these scans once a week? Sounds strange that the clinic told me they only offer the scans one day a week.

Shooting Star, that is great news that you have had your transfer date and you are good to go x

Emotional, love the salty food tip, will read into that x

Irishflower, it looks like I'm not too far away from you. Transfer was meant to be 2 weeks today but after scan yesterday was told more like 3 weeks today. Exciting times that you're so close. Hope scan went well for you x

Efi78, wow, dream holiday!

Kjg, don't think we have corresponded yet- hi, hope you are well and that the chat with your boss went well.

CazMc, hope you are doing well x

Think I'm up-to-date. Will look on a more regular basis!

Love to all x


----------



## shootingstar777

You're welcome emotional!  I'm glad the information is helpful.  I trust my new consultant too and feel very comfortable with what he was recommending and not recommending.  He told me the issue is not implantation and now I believe him   You're right, we just now have to hope that we get a sticky one - and I love the idea that salty foods helps the lining be sticky!  I'm intending to drink LOADS of water this time too - I am certain that keeping very hydrated helps.  I hope you are having a lovely time upping your vitamin D levels!  Relax and enjoy 

Glad to hear you enjoyed your holiday Faith6:12!  The surfing sounds like lots of fun   Great to hear your period arrived, that is one step closer.  I can't help on the weeks scans question.  Are they able to explain why they do it like that?  Perhaps it is just the stage of treatment that you are at?

AFM - I think I might have a minor infection following the procedure three weeks ago.  I will call the ward tomorrow and ask for advice, I hope they will be able to help me out and give antibiotics as soon as possible to remove any infection ready for next treatment.  I think that FET will be in around 4 weeks time (maybe a little longer).  I hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Update from me, I had a positive ovulation test today!  So around two weeks until AF arrives, then transfer about three weeks later.  Hope everyone else is doing OK? xx


----------



## emotional

Woohooo shootingstar! Fab news. 

I'm home from holidays!! Rang clinic today to sort prescription. Is it wrong that I felt sick doing it?? I want it more than anything but the thought of the whole treatment process and stress at each point leaves me cold. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## MissTee

Hi All...just a quick question, I'm tranfering this month but the August board is a bit quiet.  Does anyone know what the levels of progesterone should be before transfer ...and before cyclogest? Mine is currently 0.2...is that normal/ Okay? 

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## emotional

Miss t - I've never had progesterone tested so I have no idea. Always find it strange how clinics do things differently.

X


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi emotional, thanks!  It feels like it is getting closer.  I hope you had a good holiday and are nice and relaxed now with lots of vitamin D on board?   I know what you mean about the stress at each point of the process.  It's not wrong at all to feel as you do.  I am definitely going to make more of an effort to take my mind off things this time though - just going out for a walk, organising a night out or doing something different really helps.  Thinking about you.  When do you start with the medication?

MissTee - Sorry I can't help much with the progesterone levels question.  I know that the level is supposed to be low before ovulation and then rise after it, but it's worth giving the clinic a call if it's worrying you - I'm sure that they wouldn't be proceeding if they were concerned.  I don't know what levels are supposed to be but it very much depends on what day of your cycle you are on.  Wishing you good luck for your transfer! xx


----------



## Tonyflower

Hi all, I am about to do a fet. It was supposed to be done already but my period this month is super late....I usually ovulate on day 14-15 and have a cycle of 28-29 but this month I had a scan on day 16 and still follicle was 14mm...I just did a ovulation stick now and no smile face yet. I have a scan today at the clinic. 
I have two questions for you as you are from different clinic than lister
1. Is your clinic looking for lining 7mm and follicle 16mm or do they use different numbers? I am asking because I think I will be just 7 and 16 so I want to know whether that's good enough or my clinic is accepting lower than other clinics. 
2. My clinic told me that even if this cycle is much longer than my usual one it doesn't matter as long as they catch the right moment to trigger ovulation and then transfer. Is it the same in your clinic? I just wonder whether a cycle which is so different from my usual ones is a good one to hit for a fet
Thanks a lot


----------



## Parky77

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all doing ok?  I am hoping I can join you in this crazy journey. We went for our initial appointment yesterday for our first FET, this will be our 20th round of treatment, I can't believe it!  It is also our last go, we have decided that enough is enough and I'm 40 in October. 

Anyway we have 2, 3 day embryos in the freezer, I don't need to stop my periods because I don't get them. So today I started estrogen tablets 3 times a day. Has anyone done these before, what are they like, I'm hoping that I won't be quite so emotional or tired with these compared to the huge doses of menopur I usually use?! 

I really hope they defrost properly and that this time it's the one time it actually works!  It will be the perfect wedding present (we got married on the 11/8/17) 

Right I'm off to work. Catch up soon. 

Xxx


----------



## emotional

Hi all,

Just a quick one from me - sitting in the hospital waiting for prescription for progynova. How many tablets has everyone had for this?? They have put me on 4 per day because my last FET (successful with my LO) it took a while for lining to thicken and only ever got to 7.6mm.

X


----------



## irishflower

Hi emotional - I'm currently three days into Progynova - 2 mg three times a day, which I think is fairly standard, so makes sense that you might be on four times daily given your lining problems last time x


----------



## emotional

Thanks irishflower.

Hopefully will thicken quicker this time around. How are you going on the Meds? Did you dR first?

Xx


----------



## irishflower

Yes, had downregged with injection of Prostap.  Doing ok overall, occasional headache, but main feature has been tiredness - really overwhelming fatigue at times   Hoping it improves soon.  Next scan on Tuesday next week to see how I'm getting on.

How about you - did your downreg go ok? x


----------



## emotional

No down reg for me this time. Just start progynova on the first day of my natural period. First time not DR so we will see how it goes.

Glad you are feeling reasonably ok. Fingers crossed for scan! X


----------



## KDJay

Hey ladies my gf started down reg today day 1 ready for our fet eeeek!


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone!

KDJay - Great news about the treatment starting!  Wishing you both luck for the cycle!

emotional - We are both on AF watch!  Let's hope it starts soon for both of us.

irishflower - Great to hear you are doing OK with the medication.

Parky77 - Welcome to the thread!  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle.  We are around the same age as I will be 40 early next year.  And congratulations on getting married!

Tonyflower - Welcome to the thread!  Don't worry too much about ovulation taking slightly longer.  Mine does too sometimes.  Are you having FET timed with ovulation test, or are you doing a trigger?  If you are going by ovulation, then I don't think that the size of the follicle matters at all as ovulation will happen when the follicle is ready - I think it can be over 20mm by the time of ovulation!  But if you are triggering, they may let you trigger when the follicle is smaller than that so you don't miss ovulation?  How did your scan today go?  My clinic doesn't scan for lining - they assume that when ovulation happens that the lining is thick enough.  I am having a scan on this cycle though as I want to make sure.  Wishing you luck xx


----------



## Parky77

Evening all,

Wow there is a lot of people on this thread, all at different stages, as I am new to FET I am struggling to keep up, what is PRGC, I think thats right, I am on my ipad, so can't see the previous messages.

My clinic is making me do a 'spring clean, to get the cobwebs out!' - my doctors words not mine!!!  So I am doing like a fake cycle before the real one, which means I am currently pumping myself with estrogen, waiting for my womb lining to thicken, then on day 12 (4th Sept) I have a scan to see where we are at, if it is good cyclogest to induce a bleed and then we start the real one, so I think transplant will be a good month away yet.

Has anybody had any side effects from the estrogen tablets?

Sorry for no personals, like I say I can't see the previous messages, and my memory is pants, sorry!

Thanks Emma x


----------



## Kjg-kj

Hi Guys

My first FET here. Starting Burserelin spray tomorrow 4x per day on day 21 of my cycle, then continue the contraceptive pill till 29th Aug, then await period. Start estradiol tablets on day one of period and reduce buserelin, then scan 2-3 weeks after to check thickness.

Looking forward to getting started again. Despite the side effects I was quite upbeat during stims so hoping this will happen again during the next few weeks, however people do suggest not great side effects from the Buserelin.

It's amazing how everyone's protocol seems so different.


----------



## EG3690

Hi all,

Emotional- I'm now on 3x progynova per day having increased over the first few days of taking them.
I've not noticed any side effects from these. The Buserelin I have been injecting for the past 36 days is another story! Like you Irishflower, the down reg has left me absolutely shattered, at times literally not being able to keep my eyes open. Luckily have had time off work so if I've nodded off on the sofa it hasn't mattered, but it does mean that the holiday jobs I had planned have not all been completed. I too had headaches.
Hoping that I get the go ahead following lining scan tomorrow for transfer next week


----------



## irishflower

Fingers crossed EG3690! Yeah I've never known tiredness like it; it's not easy trying to manage work and life around it!


----------



## Kjg-kj

EG and Irish, interesting to hear about your side effects. Day 1 of Buserelin spray done and no effects yet other than a yucky taste for a few mins after my spray. I'm expecting it might take a few days to build up...?! Good to hear no side effects from the pills though EG, hopefully I start those in a week or so. 

Good luck for the lining scan. Are you looking for the 7mm and over?


----------



## MrsC83

Hi ladies

Can I join you on this board - I'm hopefully having my transfer next week. 
It's my fourth cycle (one failed fresh, 2 failed FET) so I'm not exactly feeling positive, but trying to be optimistic.

My other FETs have been with buserelin but this time I've had a week of orgalutron and increasing oestrogen tablets. In for a scan tomorrow to see if my lining has got think enough to schedule the transfer. My clinic doesn't seem to offer a natural cycle as an option...

I've had difficult transfers in the past so this time I've had a cervical dilation a couple of months ago, and the transfer will be under sedation. Had a scratch and we're having embryo glue as well, so basically throwing everything we can at this!!! 

Hope you're all doing ok 
Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Good luck Mrs looks like u are doing all u can!


----------



## Efi78

Hello everyone!
Just wanted to send you greetings from Greece.
One more week of sunshine to enjoy and then back to London. I have actually started missing home

Who is due for transfer next week? Looking forward to hear your news


----------



## Faith6:12

Morning ladies,

I returned to clinic Thursday and the Nurse confirmed from the scan (2nd one) that I was ok to start taking tablets 3 times a day. Only just read the leaflet of Estradiol and have discovered it's HRT. I had no idea that this medication was part of the FET process. Thought I had done my research but clearly not well enough. Be interested to know what other types of medication folk are on. Have seen that some have Buserlin sprays and then take tablets on top of this?

Just had my daily swig of POM juice   Anyone trying the feet up the wall yoga pose to thicken lining? My Mom has always been a yogi since and recommended this one to me... have done it once since she told me 2 weeks ago...


----------



## emotional

Hey ladies,

Just wrote a huge page with personals and the lost it all. Grrr.

How is everyone??

Efi78- enjoy that sunshine and vit d. I felt the same way by the end of my holiday - wanted to get home and get sorted.

Mrsc83 - how did your scan go?

Eg3690 - what was your starting point for progynova? The clinic wanted to start me on 3 per day but after knowing of my last FET started me on 4. They did however say that if I got preg they would put it to 4 anyway?!

Parky77 - that's interesting. Never heard of a "spring clean" before treatment. Did they say why?

Shootingstar - just had af on holiday (what a bloody joy...not) so I'm waiting for sept af to begin. When are you due? Do you start tablets with it?

Just wondering what everyone is doing about alcohol, caffeine etc (all the nice things) For my fresh cycle I didn't drink etc for 4 months before and it didn't work. Last fresh cycle I cut back but only stopped when I started DR and I got pregnant. My last FET I didn't stop until I started tablets for lining and got pregnant and had my LO. Can you see the pattern?? 
I'm thinking FET I'm not producing eggs so I can't do as much damage but will def stop all when start progynova. Until then is life too short?? Opinions??

Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faith6:12

I drank (a little) up til when I started tablets last week- had the same idea as you, that I'm not harvesting eggs this time around so wouldn't need to be as strict. Gave up caffeine start of the year and had the worst headaches... didn't want to go through that again and so just stayed off it x


----------



## Efi78

emotional said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wrote a huge page with personals and the lost it all. Grrr.
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Efi78- enjoy that sunshine and vit d. I felt the same way by the end of my holiday - wanted to get home and get sorted.
> 
> Mrsc83 - how did your scan go?
> 
> Eg3690 - what was your starting point for progynova? The clinic wanted to start me on 3 per day but after knowing of my last FET started me on 4. They did however say that if I got preg they would put it to 4 anyway?!
> 
> Parky77 - that's interesting. Never heard of a "spring clean" before treatment. Did they say why?
> 
> Shootingstar - just had af on holiday (what a bloody joy...not) so I'm waiting for sept af to begin. When are you due? Do you start tablets with it?
> 
> Just wondering what everyone is doing about alcohol, caffeine etc (all the nice things) For my fresh cycle I didn't drink etc for 4 months before and it didn't work. Last fresh cycle I cut back but only stopped when I started DR and I got pregnant. My last FET I didn't stop until I started tablets for lining and got pregnant and had my LO. Can you see the pattern??
> I'm thinking FET I'm not producing eggs so I can't do as much damage but will def stop all when start progynova. Until then is life too short?? Opinions??
> 
> Xx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi emotional

Re alcohol and caffeine: everything in moderation. One-three glasses of wine per week is not going to hurt.


----------



## emotional

Efi78 said:


> emotional said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wrote a huge page with personals and the lost it all. Grrr.
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Efi78- enjoy that sunshine and vit d. I felt the same way by the end of my holiday - wanted to get home and get sorted.
> 
> Mrsc83 - how did your scan go?
> 
> Eg3690 - what was your starting point for progynova? The clinic wanted to start me on 3 per day but after knowing of my last FET started me on 4. They did however say that if I got preg they would put it to 4 anyway?!
> 
> Parky77 - that's interesting. Never heard of a "spring clean" before treatment. Did they say why?
> 
> Shootingstar - just had af on holiday (what a bloody joy...not) so I'm waiting for sept af to begin. When are you due? Do you start tablets with it?
> 
> Just wondering what everyone is doing about alcohol, caffeine etc (all the nice things) For my fresh cycle I didn't drink etc for 4 months before and it didn't work. Last fresh cycle I cut back but only stopped when I started DR and I got pregnant. My last FET I didn't stop until I started tablets for lining and got pregnant and had my LO. Can you see the pattern??
> I'm thinking FET I'm not producing eggs so I can't do as much damage but will def stop all when start progynova. Until then is life too short?? Opinions??
> 
> Xx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi emotional
> 
> Re alcohol and caffeine: everything in moderation. One-three glasses of wine per week is not going to hurt.
Click to expand...

They were my thoughts too. Had a small glass of red wine tonight. It's so hard in the summer to not have a nice drink on a sunny evening and I feel at some point you have to live outside of treatment too. X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

Faith6:12 said:


> I drank (a little) up til when I started tablets last week- had the same idea as you, that I'm not harvesting eggs this time around so wouldn't need to be as strict. Gave up caffeine start of the year and had the worst headaches... didn't want to go through that again and so just stayed off it x


Faith6:12 - great minds!

I read somewhere that red wine helps lining? Or did I imagine or dream that? Perhaps I was hoping for a green flag! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsC83

Hi everyone

The scan went well thanks, lining nice and thick so ready to go! Originally scheduled the transfer for Friday 1st but i had a bit of a stress last night so rang this morning to schedule for Monday 4th instead, because my hubbie has a separate hospital appointment elsewhere on 1st. I'm having sedated transfer so he won't be allowed in anyway, I said I'd be fine by myself but i just started thinking afterwards that actually I want to know that he's there so have changed date. 
Hoping the weekend will make the run up to transfer nice and relaxing as well, rather than a busy Thursday at work as I'm actually taking the entire tww off. So start progesterone and prednisone on weds.

I'm on a short cycle so (almost) stopped drinking when I started on orgalutron and estradiol almost 2 weeks ago. However, I felt like a glass on wine on Friday so I had a small one! I don't think the odd glass of wine will make a difference, in fact could even be a positive thing if it eases the tension. I probably won't again but not going to worry if I do.

Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the long weekend!!
Xxx


----------



## Efi78

Girls I am a big believer of everything in moderation. I really don't believe that some caffeine or wine will make a difference. I also think that the ivf result is 60% down to luck and genetics. 
You see women in their 40s conceiving out of the blue, 25 year olds having premature overian failure, men with very low sperm numbers managing to impregnate their wives. As it concerns fertility anyhing goes that's why I firmly beieve that along with IVF a couple should never give up trying naturally as well. Life is unpredictable


----------



## MrsC83

Couldn't agree more efi - I've done acupuncture and found it hard adding more appointments to the mix to juggle along with everything else! No acupuncture this time and the lining was still fine to proceed. 

Don't do anything you'll look back and regret but surely a bit of what you fancy in moderation is good to keep your spirits up 😃
Xxx


----------



## emotional

Hi all,

Thanks for your replies. I've had a couple of glasses of red wine today and thoroughly enjoyed it! It's is bank holiday weekend after all!
How is everyone doing? 

Think we have to live as well as have treatment but will stop all when treatment starts. Efie78 - I agree that a lot of this is down to luck. Hopefully we will all be lucky next time . I have a good feeling about this thread.

Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone!

emotional - Same here.  I have just had a couple of glasses of red wine this evening but I’m completely off it from tomorrow.  Not just because of the treatment, but I have a really tough few weeks coming up at work and I find having only one can change my concentration levels!  I’ve enjoyed the glasses this evening though.  I love the idea that red wine improves the lining, perhaps I need another glass!  I hope you’ve had a nice weekend.  I have a good feeling about this thread too   No tablets this time - I’m doing a natural FET so it will be timed with OPK.

MrsC83 - I haven’t tried acupuncture, and am the same in that there are already so many appointments to make with treatment that more time is hard to do.  I agree - all in moderation has got to be good.  Wishing you all the best for this cycle.

Efi78 - Too true - I agree.  It’s hard to believe that a little alcohol and caffeine would have that much of a detrimental effect.  Although, if I were going down the IVF route again, I’d cut out absolutely everything “bad” for a few months just to throw everything at it and give it the very best chance so no regrets at all if it wasn’t successful.  For FET, I just stop all alcohol from CD1, but this is probably more a psychological thing and I do feel better too   I hope you’ve had a great holiday!

MrsC83 - Great news about your scan and that you’re all ready to go!  Good idea to take some time off too in the 2WW.  Wishing you all the best for your transfer!

Faith6:12 - How are you getting on?  Hope you are doing OK.  I will have to get some of that POM juice!

KDJay - How are you doing?

Kjg-kj - Hope your treatment is going well with no side effects?

irishflower - Hope you are doing OK!

EG3690 - How are you feeling now?  Sorry to hear you’ve been having some side effects.  Any news on transfer?

Parky77 - Wishing you luck for your cycle 

AFM - I think AF is about to arrive!  This means that I'll be transferring around mid-September, when I think I will take a little time off work too.  I'm going to take it really easy this time.

Shootingstar xx


----------



## Jmushy

Hi everyone!
Hope you are enjoying the bank holiday with or without a much deserved glass of wine! 😉😉
I have my transfer booked for 25th Sep and having my first scan next week, so fingers crossed. 
Does anyone have a private doctor to support you in your own country apart from your family doctor or GP?
I have decided to find one, as in UK we have our GP and I felt really lost when I have my miscarriage as they dont do anything to help you. I live in UK but from Brazil. In my home country, if a women is bleeding they put her on bed rest with some medication and monitoring until everything is ok. The same happen in some of the european countries, but not in UK.  In my case I was bleeding in the middle of the night and went to the hospital. They only observed me and sent me back home without any examination or scan done, as they dont do scans on weekends!! Then when back next morning (Sun) with more bleeding and sat for hours in the hospital reception, before a doctor came to see me. Which was too late.
At this time Im much more optimist as I know if something goes wrong I will have someone to help me.
🙏🙏🙏🙏

Mushy


----------



## jay86xxx

hi all, hope i am OK to join you chat... not sure i am in the rough place but I'm due to start bursulin on the 15h Sept to start my first frozen cycle. I'm just looking for some support as I board the TTC rollercoster all over again xxx


----------



## leah1234

Hi I'm having transfer on weds and have started to use cyclogest last night and have noticed this morning that I'm spotting slightly 😕 I'm just wondering if this can happen? Thanks


----------



## Parky77

Morning all,

Happy Bank Holiday Monday!!!

I haven't been on for a few days and have really enjoyed catching up on the chat.  It seems that the char has mostly been about red wine!!  I am totally with you guys, I have done all extremes I think, from no alcohol, strict diet, supplements acupuncture, sometimes with exercise, sometime none, to see if it makes a difference, through to having a drink up to and including night of conception with varying levels of success.  (Success is a strange word to use, when after 19 goes I have no baby, but you know what I mean!)

For me as this round s just a 'spring clean'/observation to see how I react, I am still drinking, but I am aware of how much, I will start to limit myself to two cups of tea from tomorrow, to try and phase myself out of caffeine, before I need to.  This will be quite hard, because I love a latte, I only have one a day, but I love it!

I will also do a bit of gentle exercise, like yoga and dog walking, I really enjoy keeping fit, but I believe (and it is my humble opinion) that if you suddenly change what you are doing that will have an effect on a pregnancy too.  I had got out of the routine of classes and running recently, due to planning my wedding and doing a course, I had no time, something had to give.  I was looking forward to getting back into it, but I will wait until all of this is done.

It is totally down to what you feel is right for you.  I totally agree with Efi, everything in moderation and it is all luck of the drawer!

EG - It is good to hear you didn't feel any side effects from the tablets, I am taking 3 a day too and all I have noticed is bloating.  Does anyone else ever feel like this, sorry but this is going to be TMI!!!  I sometimes feel like I am so bloated my lips (not the ones on my face) are swollen too, it can be quite uncomfortable, when I have done injections in the past, I have used this as an indicator I am nearly ready for trigger!  But I am only 5 days in with these tablets!

MrsC - Sounds like a good plan to do the transfer while your hubby is around, I know I want mine around, I think he wants to as well, so he feels like he is involved with the conception, which is daft, because it s his sperm that made the embryo, but I know what he means!

Efi - when do you get home, how long have you been in Greece?  Are you doing treatment there?  How does it compare to the UK?

Faith - I am on the tablets too, nothing else, it feels funny to be on HRT when we are trying to get pregnant doesn't it?!

Emotional - the spring clean thing is because I don't have periods, the doctor just wanted to make sure that any lining was fresh and the best it could be to support the embryos, also I struggle with my lining so they wanted to do a practice go, to see how I react, especially because this is the first time we have ever done this.

Jmushy - I have never considered a private doctor, just because it has never occurred to me, have you found one, how do you go about it?  I am 95% happy with the treatment I have received from the NHS and the clinic over the years, not just in terms of fertility but generally, so I don't feel the need for it, but it's interesting that it is so different in Europe. 

Jay - Hi, I am pretty sure this is the place for you!  

Leah - I am sorry I can't answer your question, never done this before, I am sure someone will know.  Can you call the clinic and ask them?

Have an amazing day everyone, enjoy the sunshine    I am off to write an assignment now


----------



## Efi78

Parky77 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Happy Bank Holiday Monday!!!
> 
> I haven't been on for a few days and have really enjoyed catching up on the chat. It seems that the char has mostly been about red wine!! I am totally with you guys, I have done all extremes I think, from no alcohol, strict diet, supplements acupuncture, sometimes with exercise, sometime none, to see if it makes a difference, through to having a drink up to and including night of conception with varying levels of success. (Success is a strange word to use, when after 19 goes I have no baby, but you know what I mean!)
> 
> For me as this round s just a 'spring clean'/observation to see how I react, I am still drinking, but I am aware of how much, I will start to limit myself to two cups of tea from tomorrow, to try and phase myself out of caffeine, before I need to. This will be quite hard, because I love a latte, I only have one a day, but I love it!
> 
> I will also do a bit of gentle exercise, like yoga and dog walking, I really enjoy keeping fit, but I believe (and it is my humble opinion) that if you suddenly change what you are doing that will have an effect on a pregnancy too. I had got out of the routine of classes and running recently, due to planning my wedding and doing a course, I had no time, something had to give. I was looking forward to getting back into it, but I will wait until all of this is done.
> 
> It is totally down to what you feel is right for you. I totally agree with Efi, everything in moderation and it is all luck of the drawer!
> 
> EG - It is good to hear you didn't feel any side effects from the tablets, I am taking 3 a day too and all I have noticed is bloating. Does anyone else ever feel like this, sorry but this is going to be TMI!!! I sometimes feel like I am so bloated my lips (not the ones on my face) are swollen too, it can be quite uncomfortable, when I have done injections in the past, I have used this as an indicator I am nearly ready for trigger! But I am only 5 days in with these tablets!
> 
> MrsC - Sounds like a good plan to do the transfer while your hubby is around, I know I want mine around, I think he wants to as well, so he feels like he is involved with the conception, which is daft, because it s his sperm that made the embryo, but I know what he means!
> 
> Efi - when do you get home, how long have you been in Greece? Are you doing treatment there? How does it compare to the UK?
> 
> Faith - I am on the tablets too, nothing else, it feels funny to be on HRT when we are trying to get pregnant doesn't it?!
> 
> Emotional - the spring clean thing is because I don't have periods, the doctor just wanted to make sure that any lining was fresh and the best it could be to support the embryos, also I struggle with my lining so they wanted to do a practice go, to see how I react, especially because this is the first time we have ever done this.
> 
> Jmushy - I have never considered a private doctor, just because it has never occurred to me, have you found one, how do you go about it? I am 95% happy with the treatment I have received from the NHS and the clinic over the years, not just in terms of fertility but generally, so I don't feel the need for it, but it's interesting that it is so different in Europe.
> 
> Jay - Hi, I am pretty sure this is the place for you!
> 
> Leah - I am sorry I can't answer your question, never done this before, I am sure someone will know. Can you call the clinic and ask them?
> 
> Have an amazing day everyone, enjoy the sunshine  I am off to write an assignment now


Hi Parky77

No treatment in Greece just holiday and enjoying the sunshine...and a few glasses of prosecco...

I am starting treatment after mid September. Maybe i will have to roll to the "FEt October thread"!


----------



## Parky77

Hi Efi, 

Luck thing, I wish I was on holiday, although the weather is lovely this weekend, so it sort of feels like a holiday (that's what I am telling myself anyway!)

I will probably be on the October thread too, I think, so at least we will have each other!

Have a great holiday


----------



## CazMc82

I will definitely be on the October thread too! Have planning appt on Thurs but transfer won't be until middle -end of October. Edging closer 😉


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Parky,

I guess if you are having your treatment in UK you will have more support from your GP and obviously from your clinic.

I am now happy with my choice and very optmist.

Is anyone having the FET end of September?

Anyone in London for a tea at some point?

Out to enjoy a bit o sun until it last! 😃😃

Hope you are all enjoying the sun somehow.

Mushy 
Xx


----------



## EG3690

Hi ladies,
I hope everyone is enjoying the nice weather over the bank holiday, and that the weather in Greece is still good Efi!

Emotional- I was on my Buserelin injections starting on cd21 of my last cycle. I had to wait for a bleed before they'd scanned me to check I was down regulated, which I had on 10th August. I started on the estrogen tablets the day after. The regime my clinic has is 2mg for 5 days, the increase to 4mg for 4 days, then to the 6mg until week 12 of pregnancy.

Faith- I had Buserelin injections, but I know some have the spray. The Buserelin is to turn off your natural hormone production, and then the tablets give you the estrogen to build the lining in a controlled way.

Leah- I've just started with the progesterone pessaries, so far I've not had any spotting or anything like that. I imagine it's linked with the hormone changes, but I would give your clinic a call to discuss.

Kjg- I was told that the clinic were looking for a lining of over 8mm, which reading around seems to be what most clinics hope for.

Shooting star- I'm feeling ok now I've been on the estrogen. I can't believe how the down reg made me feel. Other than the bloating with the stims before,  didn't have any side effects, so was hoping I might manage the same with these!

My scan went well on Thursday. My lining was 11.5mm so was given the green light to go ahead with transfer. Had the last Buserelin injection on Saturday, and started the progesterone pessaries on Sunday, along with carrying on the estrogen tabs.
We're scheduled for transfer on Thursday (so technically I'm FET in August, apologies for being in the September group on false pretences!  )
The clinic have called this morning to say that the 4x day 2 embryos they have taken out this morning have thawed well and look good. So am now keeping fingers crossed and wishing hard to hope that they develop to blastocyst for Thursday  
In the worst case scenario that these don't make it, we have 2 blastocysts already in the freezer, so they'll thaw them on Thursday. I'll get an update on Wednesday from the embryologist as to where things are at.

With regards to the alcohol, no alcohol, caffeine, no caffeine debate, it was our wedding anniversary this weekend, so I've had a few drinks. We're having family round for a bbq today so will have a couple, but being host means that it will only be a couple. I've got decaf tea and coffee so am onto that. I agree with the thoughts that the eggs were collected a while ago, so it's just the environment they're going back into that's important. Since caffeine and alcohol leave the body quickly when it's not been used to excess, I don't think it'll make the difference. I've come across babies born to multi drug and alcohol users whose mothers did not care what they put into their body. So I think it's luck that I need on my side now  
That said, I have the Pom juice and Brazil nuts just to be sure!  

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies xx


----------



## AppleTwig

Hi ladies not sure whether to post here orJuly/August. Am 2dp5dt and test in just over a week? I'll scout around on both and see.  Anyone else here had transfer already? Anyone got two blasts in and panicking about twins (clearly not getting pregnant is more likely but I'm still worried!!)? Thanks x


----------



## Efi78

Parky77 said:


> Hi Efi,
> 
> Luck thing, I wish I was on holiday, although the weather is lovely this weekend, so it sort of feels like a holiday (that's what I am telling myself anyway!)
> 
> I will probably be on the October thread too, I think, so at least we will have each other!
> 
> Have a great holiday


Thanks Parky77!

On the way to Syros now. I'm on the boat. Planning to have a nice red glass of wine at our balcony tonight when we arrive!

Heard weather in UK and especially London is amazing. I have started missing being back home in London I must say

EG-good luck! Looks like everything goes according to plan! All the best!

Talk to all of you soon 
xxx


----------



## emotional

Leah1234 - I found that with cyclogest if I used the front entrance and so I always use the "back door" as it doesn't happens then and I can not cope with the stress of spotting. I think it may irritate my cervix so perhaps that's happened for you too? 

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

AppleTwig said:


> Hi ladies not sure whether to post here orJuly/August. Am 2dp5dt and test in just over a week? I'll scout around on both and see. Anyone else here had transfer already? Anyone got two blasts in and panicking about twins (clearly not getting pregnant is more likely but I'm still worried!!)? Thanks x


Apple twig - not started FET yet but just wanted to say I hope you are doing well and have relaxed a little about twins. Did they give you your chances? I personally wouldn't worry until it happens but I know that's easier said than done. Try to relax if you can.

Are you going to test early?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppleTwig

Thank you Emotional. No I'm not going to  test early. I did that when having FET last year round and it was so disappointing. Not to mention the horrible feeling of having to I continue meds until official test date even when  you've lost hope! I'm going to test on Monday which is 14 days total. Clinic told me to test Thursday but they always overextend it to be sure. I can't have blood test as we're on holiday.
When do you start?


----------



## irishflower

Hi all, hope everyone's well. Scan today for me - been told to start progesterone pessaries on Thursday, and transfer is scheduled for next Tuesday, eek!!!

Has anyone not had their partner there for ET, or not planning to? We've not told anyone about treatment this time, had hoped OH can mind our little boy next week during the transfer to save me having to ask anyone else and make up a reason why it's needed!


----------



## jay86xxx

Irishflower, 
I think I am going alone when transfer comes around for the same reasons, we have kept it a secret and don't want to ask someone to collect him from school if we go together. x


----------



## irishflower

Glad I'm not alone jay86. To be honest it doesn't bother me at all, think he's more troubled at thought of not being there than I am!! Suppose he feels fairly helpless throughout this, and being there is the one way he feels like he is doing something!


----------



## emotional

Appletwig - I have my fingers crossed for you. Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad!

Jay86, irishflower - being alone for transfer is very brave, I totally admire you both. 

Mrsc83 - how thick is your lining? Great that you are ready. Not long now until you are PUPO! 

Shootingstar777 - hope your week is going well and isn't too tough. Did your AF arrive ready to start?

AFM - just ovulating now so I think I will be starting in around 2 weeks. Starting to think of diet I should be eating etc. Anyone any ideas or following anything on the run up? I'm going to try POM juice for sure and Brazil nuts (not so good for the waist line) 
I've heard stuff about pineapples and did have it in my last FET I think but can't remember! 
Going to make myself a list. 

Supplements also - anyone had any advice from consultants?? 

I'm taking pregnacare conception, omega 3, and coq10. I not sure when to stop these of if I need to add anything??

Also - any thoughts on this gem - couples conceive at the same time of year (roughly) I've read something that shows that each couple has a time of year that is when conception is most likely for them. I had a think about all the couples I know and it is true that most of them have had their kids within a month of the other and therefore always conceive at a similar time each time!
X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faith6:12

How is everyone getting on?

Emotional, you know I've always wondered why/ how some couples have pattern of kids in the same month, strange isn't it. I have wondered whether my DH and I would have a better shot during a certain month. 

Efi, your hol sounds superb. 

Irishflower thats great news, will be thinking of you. You too Leah and others who are transferring next week xxx

Parky, it does feel funny  

I'm good thanks Shooting Star- have another scan this Thursday and then all being well transfer will be the following week. How are you?

I really look forward to sitting down and catching up on how everyone is and where you are in your treatment. So glad I did this this time around, you're all great xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone!

I wonder whether the pattern of kids in the same month may be something to do with celebrations for something else 9 months earlier   There could be something in the fertility though…  But I had a CP on my first FET earlier this year, and had the pregnancy continued, the baby would have been due on date my DS was born!

Faith6:12 - Fantastic that your transfer is so close.  I’m hoping to transfer towards the end of September.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

emotional - No sign of AF yet, and I was sure it would start the other day.  But I did have a positive ovulation test almost two weeks ago, so I suppose AF would be a little early just yet.  Fingers crossed it is not too long now.  I hope your AF doesn’t keep you waiting too!

irishflower - I’m single and used a donor to conceive, so I’ve been alone for my first two FETs.  It’s really fine.  How exciting that you will have transfer next week!  Wishing you luck 

AppleTwig - Well done for not planning to test early.  Whether it’s a positive or a negative, the rest of the 2WW is very hard.  It either costs a fortune in pregnancy tests to make sure the BFP is still there (which actually I found out from my last FET is meaningless anyway), or you spend the rest of the time with that horrible feeling you mentioned through the rest of the 2WW thinking it hasn’t worked.  I’m going to follow you on my next FET and hold off from testing.  Wishing you luck and sending you lots of positive thoughts!

EG3690 - Good to hear you are feeling OK on the medication.  Fantastic news that your scan went well and you are good to go for transfer tomorrow!  Wishing you lots of luck, how exciting!!  LOL at you being here under false pretences!! 

leah1234, Jmushy and jay86xxx - Welcome to the thread!  Wishing you luck for your cycles!

Efi78 - Hope you are doing well!

AFM - No news, just waiting for AF to arrive, which should be around the weekend! xx


----------



## MrsC83

Emotional, that's a good point about the timings of babies! I have had failed transfers in February, July and January so far so only 9 other months to try 😂 but fingers crossed September is the lucky month for all of us. 

They never say in my clinic (Leeds) how many mm the lining is, just ready or not ready so I'm not exactly sure of where I'm up to, just that they were happy. They're not always the best at communicating. If I get through my remaining Frosties I'll be going private not nhs so will have to do a bit of research into clinics if we're to carry on. 

How is everyone doing? Still on the Pom juice and Brazil nuts? I've been drinking beetroot juice, it's an acquired taste but supposed to be good for lining! 

EG good luck for transfer day tomorrow!! Crossing everything that it goes well. 

First day of prednisone and progesterone pessaries for me today! Feeling fine just being on estradiol, fingers crossed not too bad with the rest added in. It's so hard to tell when on all these cocktails of drugs whether being emotional is a side effect, or just because of what we're all going through! 

Getting mega stressed trying to finish work off to have the tww off, as I'm going on holiday straight afterwards so I'll actually be off for a month. Feeling very guilty and anxious about it, although that probably just goes to show that I do need to take myself away from work and just relax at home. I have an office based job but it can be very intense at times, and I don't want to do anything where I look back with regrets. My DH keeps saying that no-one's going to give me a medal for carrying on working! 

Sorry for long message, overthinking everything as usual!!! 

Big hugs 
Xxxx


----------



## Efi78

Faith6:12 said:


> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> Emotional, you know I've always wondered why/ how some couples have pattern of kids in the same month, strange isn't it. I have wondered whether my DH and I would have a better shot during a certain month.
> 
> Efi, your hol sounds superb.
> 
> Irishflower thats great news, will be thinking of you. You too Leah and others who are transferring next week xxx
> 
> Parky, it does feel funny
> 
> I'm good thanks Shooting Star- have another scan this Thursday and then all being well transfer will be the following week. How are you?
> 
> I really look forward to sitting down and catching up on how everyone is and where you are in your treatment. So glad I did this this time around, you're all great xxx


MrsC83

Strangely enough all my pregnancies (that ended in TFMR and miscarriage) were conceed end of January and discovered mid to end of February


----------



## irishflower

I'm the same MrsC - so tough to figure out if my very emotional state is due to drugs, stress of the situation, or both!

Talking about time off work - my transfer's booked for Tuesday, I work part-time and am due in wed-fri. Had planned on going in but now rethinking this and taking those 3 days off and then wouldn't be due back until the following Thursday.. Also office-based but with long commute and quite a stressful environment. What does everyone else plan on doing? X


----------



## irishflower

...I also have my sister's hen do on the Saturday!!! Luckily it's not too far away and she knows I'll just be driving, not staying in hotel with everyone else etc. I'll be taking oh easy and leaving early but could still do without it!


----------



## emotional

Appletwig - how are you holding up? I won't start until I get my period in a couple of weeks.

Faith - I really do believe there's something in it!

Shootingstar - you have proven my theory!  hope AF is on its way for you.

MrsC83 - I reckon September is your month! Started POM and Brazil nuts in advance of treatment - reckon I better get in to swing of it! How are the pessaries going?

Irish flower - bless you having to go to a hen party - bet it's the last thing you feel like doing!

AFM - trying to be good with eating but failing miserably!!

X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faith6:12

Welcome to September everyone.

We went into clinic this morning and my lining (which on the screen looks like a hotdog bun btw! ) is looking good, we're set for transfer end of next week. Start taking pessaries Sunday. Now just got to decide where out of the 2 options I'll be putting them... who's done this before? It's a first for me. What is your preference? Interested.

Happy Friday 1st September x


----------



## irishflower

Faith - what pessaries are you using?  I started mine yesterday (Cyclogest) and the leaflet says that if they're being used for fertility treatment then to insert vaginally, so that's what I've been doing.  I then lie still for about 15 mins.  You get a bit of 'leakage'   (it's the outer coating melting) so I've just been wearing panty liners.  For my fresh IVF cycle I was prescribed Crinone - they were also vagina pessaries, but came with a little applicator.

What do you plan to do after your transfer work-wise?


----------



## emotional

Faith - are they called cyclogest? If so they can go front or back door. My clinic always says back door before transfer so things are so yukky there for transfer and can switch to front afterwards. I have found that I spot when used vaginally so always go back door. Less mess too! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faith6:12

It's cyclogest I'll be using yes. Sounds like I have a lot to look forward to  

Workwise... I don't know yet. Last time around I was honest and told my boss I was going for treatment hoping that she'd be supportive- this backfired as she didn't pay me when I needed the time off for scans, egg collection and recovery and so I'm guessing she won't again for the afternoon of next week if I tell her the truth. I've been on holiday the last few weeks and so have managed to swerve her not knowing when I've been in for scans. It upset me that she could have been more supportive but chose not to be when I've had 1 day off in 7 years and put in so many more hours than I'm contracted. My doctor offered to write me a 3 week sick note back in April but I declined, feeling like I was abusing the system in some way- felt a huge sense of guilt. In hindsight I should have looked after myself and taken it. I doubt I'll need 3 weeks this time.

What is everyone else doing with work? Anyone in a similar position? How have you handled work? A friend of mine has been given 3 weeks off work, paid. How wonderful to work for such an understanding individual X


----------



## irishflower

I work part-time and spoke to my manager this morning.  Last time around I developed OHSS and had no choice but to be off as I was so ill!  This time around I wasn't sure what to do - I'm due to be in Wednesday-Friday next week and transfer is on Tuesday.  She more or less insisted I don't come in next week as she said this is more important and I don't want to be left with any regrets.  I still feel bad about taking the time off, but she's right - work ultimately doesn't care about me, I could be replaced tomorrow, so you need to look after yourself!  Sorry your manager isn't supportive - that's tough


----------



## Faith6:12

That is wonderful that your boss is so kind and considerate. You must have so much respect for her. Will have a good think about it over the weekend and take it from there I think x


----------



## Efi78

Re work: personally i never tell at work. After my TFMR unfortunately I had to tell them and eventually after my recovery my boss -a woman-started trying managing me out.I have moved on since then but never told my boss again. I can manage through taking half days or having early morning scans. I take a day off or sick day at teansfer/EC. There is no reason to share with work why you are taking time off. You are entitled to it after all. After egg collection and transfer  back to work as usual. Honestly I find that people may pretend that are compassionate but in reality they may not be. It's a very personal issue and I wouldn't share with someone I don't know very well. To be honest I only share with my husband and that's about it.


----------



## EG3690

Hi all,
Thanks for the well wishes, my transfer went ahead yesterday as planned  . 2 Frosties transferred, so fingers crossed they get comfy! Both good quality, so fingers crossed.
The pessaries really are a delight! I might try the 'back door' option, Emotional, to see if that is less gooey (sorry, tmi!).

Re. work, I've been lucky to be off the past few weeks anyway. I'm back at work on Monday. I just need to invent a bad back I think as I know that the manager was talking about moving some of the office furniture around, and I don't want to be pulling and moving things about.
My works policy actually provides 3 days off paid, and an additional 4 unpaid for IVF treatment. However, this only applies after you've worked there a year, which I've not, so after my egg collection I had 4 days off sick with OHSS. It's a shame that not all managers and work places are supportive to their staff around this and other issues. It niggles me a bit that some of my colleagues get paid 'carers leave' for looking after poorly children, but I don't qualify for a couple of days when going through all of this. Don't get me wrong, I don't begrudge my colleagues time to look after their children, but I don't have children, so how to I claim the extra days?

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend. Good luck to those with transfers coming up in the next few days xx


----------



## AppleTwig

E.G. - congrats on being PUPO! Glad it went well.

We do Cyclogest as a 'back door' suppository, always have done. Vaginal sounds messy!

Emotional- thanks for asking. I'm in the final few days. The worst bit by far as I'm fairly certain it hasn't worked   Feeling completely pre-menstrual and the only time I didn't have that was when I was pregnant. It's almost worst having a positive cycle to compare to as I can't trick myself into hoping! Going to test on Sunday which is day 13 with a First Response as apparently they're more sensitive.

Best of luck to anyone transferring or testing this week!


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

AppleTwig - Please stay positive.  You really never know until you test.  Each time has been different for me, whether positive or negative.  Wishing you luck for your OTD.  Well done for hanging in there and not testing early!

EG3690 - Congratulations on being PUPO!  I would definitely recommend the 'back door' option as you completely forget that they are there once in and absolutely no mess whatsoever.  The other way is so messy.  I have everything crossed for you!  My company provides no days off for IVF, but they are very good and understanding whenever I have had to ask for any time off.  Each work place seems so different.

irishflower - Your boss sounds very understanding.  Sometimes, there is no option but to tell - I had late onset OHSS after transfer with my DS and I was off work for three weeks (in hospital for half that time).  Last FET, I miscarried at 9+3 weeks but I had told my manager because I felt it was unavoidable - I needed time off as I knew I was about to miscarry.  He was incredibly understanding, but I do know that many managers are not.

Faith6:12 - I am so sorry to hear that your boss wasn't very supportive.  Some workplaces just don't have the policies for time off for fertility treatment and she might well have been prevented from doing it.  I'd have thought she could have agreed some time in lieu though given you work lots more hours than you are contracted.  It sounds a little inflexible.  I'm taking two weeks of annual leave around the time of transfer.  Great news about your lining and that you are set for transfer next week!  Good luck!

emotional - No sign of AF yet - still waiting!!  I haven't started my healthy eating plan yet haha!  How are you doing?

Sending positive thoughts to everyone! xx


----------



## emotional

Faith - it's so hard deciding what to do about work but it really is none of their business why you are off and if it causes you more stress, don't tell them. Use your doctor if you need to for a sicknote and do not feel bad about it. I'm lucky that my boss is very understanding and I get paid time for appointments but also I try to do extra to make up for it.

Shooting star - never happens when you want it to! Typical. I'm not due for over a week so am just trying to stay calm about it all. 

Appletwig - well done for holding out on testing so long. You honestly just never know. I had the same symptoms on my bfn as I did my bfp so was convinced it had worked only to find it hadn't. The drugs can play a big part so do not lose hope. 

Have decided to stop alcohol and any caffeine now and have done than this week really. Usually comes to weekend and I want a drink but after getting more pregnancy news today I just can't stomach it. Need to do all I can to get what I want. I've had such an awful, emotional day and I'm trying to pull myself around but am not doing very well. Hope everyone else is having a better day than me. 

Sending good luck and wishes to us all. September is here and it's going to be great! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

Aw hope you have a better weekend emotional x

Re the cyclogest, I haven't found it too messy so far? I am pushing it quite far up though 😂 My clinic didn't give me any advice on taking it so I just went by the leaflet that came with it and it said vaginally if being used as part of fertility treatment?


----------



## AppleTwig

Thanks guys. Regardless of outcome it helps to share with those that know the pain firsthand. I usually start grieving a few days early for a failed cycle so that by OTD I'm ok! Although with my last FET I thought I was pregnant and tested in a flurry of excitement only to be devastated! I had been feeling fine and hopeful until PMS kicked in yesterday so that's why really. Anyway I've had a little cry and looking forward to Sunday so I can move on (or be astounded). It's 95 - 5 % right now!


----------



## emotional

Appletwig - I have everything crossed for astounded for you xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsC83

Appletwig- just don't forget about all the drugs you're on, they'll be playing havoc with your system and the PMS feeling might be entirely down to them. Crossing everything for you. 

With work, I'm being 100% selfish and getting a doctors note saying I'm suffering from stress and anxiety from ivf, think it'll cover the tww. After 3 failed cycles it's not like it's not true! It's so hard that places and bosses can be so inconsistent. 

I'm getting on ok with the pessaries, going front door purely because that's what the instructions say, but not finding them too messy apart from the wax coming out in the first wee of the day! Hoping to get a call today or tomorrow letting us know what time to come on Monday for transfer. As it'll be under sedation I have the joy of nil by mouth to look forward to as well as full bladder!! 

Happy weekends everyone, hope you have some nice plans 
Xxxx


----------



## Faith6:12

Oh EG, great that it's happened. Will keep you in my thoughts xxx

I wouldn't have said anything at work believe me, but to be out work for appointments you have to provide a letter/ appt card from the hospital and so that's how she found out. I'm very similar to you Efi in my approach, just DH and me that know the finer details. My boss (CEO of company who could actually give me as little or as much time as she wanted) did try to get details from me about the treatment and I gave nothing away. The advice she gave me (wait for it) was that I get my tubes cleared and if I wanted to talk to her I know where she is. Wow. Ha! All adds to the journey and learning process for me and I did find the funny side to that piece of advice. 

Thanks Emotional. How are you?

Apple Twig, I hope you are wrong and MrsC is right. She does make a very good point. 

Good for you MrsC, hope all goes well Monday for you xxx

Love to all x


----------



## emotional

Hey!

Faith - I'm not good tbh. Feel emotionally drained and that's before it all starts. Pregnancy news has really knocked me. Having a glass of red wine tonight because I promised hubby I would try to be normal and relax and he promised me that after tonight no more alcohol for him either. See how long it lasts!

Mrs C - good luck for Monday!

Appletwig - thinking of you for tomorrow. Still have fingers crossed.

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppleTwig

The saga continues! I hadn't taken into account the HCG trigger shot which was only 7 days ago and from a bit of googleing would still show up on a FRER. So I'll have to test tmrw and see if line getting fainter. I'm still convinced it's a bfn even though test says pregnant. Some of you may be wondering wtf? but the FRERs are so sensitive. Gah!


----------



## AppleTwig

Ok I've done a CB Digital and it says Pregnant 2-3 weeks. I may be getting cautiously convinced that it might be a BFP. I've done some calculations and the Gonasi 5000 trigger shot should be nearly out my system but not quite so I can't celebrate yet. I'll test again tmrw and Tuesday!


----------



## KDJay

Apple twig that's def not the trigger! It won't be in your system this long so that's def a Bfp congrats enjoy it!


----------



## emotional

Appletwig- if CB says preg then it's preg!! They aren't as sensitive - has to be over 50hcg I think. CONGRATULATIONS!! That's the first BFP of many on this thread I feel.

Sooooo happy for you!! You never can tell with symptoms- just goes to show!! Xx


----------



## emotional

Oh and if you only had a 5000 tigger, not 10000 then it's certainly not the trigger shot!!  Even with a 10000 trigger it wouldn't show up on CB at this stage. Woohooo! I'm dancing around the room for you xx


----------



## irishflower

Great news appletwig!!!!


----------



## Efi78

AppleTwig said:


> Ok I've done a CB Digital and it says Pregnant 2-3 weeks. I may be getting cautiously convinced that it might be a BFP. I've done some calculations and the Gonasi 5000 trigger shot should be nearly out my system but not quite so I can't celebrate yet. I'll test again tmrw and Tuesday!


AppleTwig!
Congratulations! You are officially the first BFP of the group

All the best and please keep us posted!

xxx


----------



## AppleTwig

Thanks all. I'm still a bit cautious but it does seem unlikely to just be the trigger. I'm hoping the residual trigger explains the 2-3 weeks thing and that it's not twins... Testing again on Tuesday to compare. Anyone else testing this week??


----------



## Faith6:12

Not me AppleTwig. Sounds positive your ends  

Changing the subject, but does anyone know if baths/ epsom salt baths are advisable once you are using the pessaries? x


----------



## emotional

Apple twig - you have started the bfp' I'm sure! Try to relax and enjoy it all. Twin Eeeek! See what the first scan brings. When is it? 

I feel as though I'm on count down to starting now...just over a week to go I think.

I've stated the POM juice and have to say I like it. Have Accupuncture booked for week after next. I enjoy it and believe it helps me. 
I'm guessing there's not that much to be done other than eat healthily now. Have my meal plans for the week - what sort of things do others eat? Looking for inspiration!! I have bought a very large pack of avocado!! 

Xx



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Hi 😊
Can I join in please? 
We are starting our 3rd FET next week.
My first one ended in a missed miscarriage and our second one got cancelled in June due to thin lining.
I'm going to try Viagra pessaries this time round, fingers crossed it will help me building up my lining to 10mm 😀

Congratulations Apple twig on your BFP!
Hi Emotional, I remember you from last year x


----------



## emotional

Mountain78 - welcome!! 

Sorry to see you had a MMC also. It's just crappy isn't it?! 

How are you doing?? What's your protocol for FET? 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Yes, last year was just horrible. It took me a year to recover. I think the whole thread got pregnant accept three women. It has to be our time now!

I'm on 100mg estrogen patches daily and 4x25mg Viagra pessaries daily. 
Transfer is probably around the 20th of September. 
Which protocol are you doing? 
x


----------



## emotional

I know exactly what you mean! We had another fresh attempt in April with a bfn - soul destroying after the mmc. How did you manage it? I ended up with an ERPC as my body didn't miscarry. 

I start progynova on day 1 of my period which will be in around 1 weeks time. Will see how my lining does as my last FET 6 years ago (resulted in my son!) my lining didn't thicken very well. So I'm a bit nervous about it all. 

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppleTwig

Thank you all! I did start feeling sick today so it might just be a bfp. My scan (if bfp confirmed on Tuesday) will be 18th.


----------



## emotional

Appletwig - woohooo to sickness and all the pregnancy symptoms! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Hello Ladies!!!

Im having my first scan tomorrow and hopefully my linning will be ok to have my transfer on 25th Sep. 🙏🏼🙏🏼

Re work, I told my boss and some of my colleague. This time around I didnt say anything but he knows Im taking medication/injections and he just pretend he doesn't know. Im having one week holiday straight after the transfer (In Greece) and thinking of taking another week off after that as my job is quite intense and stressful!


Appletwig - CONGRATULATIONS!! Just enjoy and be positive now. 🙏🏼🙏🏼

Emotional - Good Luck!!

Mountain- welcome back and good luck! 

Mushy
Xx


----------



## Jmushy

Hello Ladies!!!

Im having my first scan tomorrow and hopefully my linning will be ok to have my transfer on 25th Sep. 🙏🏼🙏🏼

Re work, I told my boss and some of my colleague. This time around I didnt say anything but he knows Im taking medication/injections and he just pretend he doesn't know. Im having one week holiday straight after the transfer (In Greece) and thinking of taking another week off after that as my job is quite intense and stressful!


Appletwig - CONGRATULATIONS!! Just enjoy and be positive now. 🙏🏼🙏🏼

Emotional - Good Luck!!

Mountain- welcome back and good luck! 

Mushy
Xx


----------



## emotional

Jmushy - good luck for your scan - let us know how it goes. Keeping my fingers crossed x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leah1234

Need some reassurance since transfer on 31/8 I have lost brown discharge sorry tmi, when I wipe it's not they all the time I do have lower stomach pain but it's noon get cramping . I'm really worried that it's over, I know I bleed abut after transfer but would have thought it should have all settled downed by now 😢😢


----------



## Tonyflower

Hi Leah,
I transferred just one day before you and I would be happy to see brown discharge....this is usually sign of implantation if it happens around 3 days after transfer! When are you testing? Do you also feel pre menstr cramps? If so, again on day 3-4 after transfer that's a goods sign! It would be too early for your period cramps.


----------



## Tonyflower

I am actually really down today. 
At my first ivf I didn't know what to expect so just went back to normal life after transfer and then on day 4 I felt pre menstrual cramps as I usually feel the same day my period comes so I knew it was a good sign as it was too early for my period to come that day.
This time, because I knew what signs to look for....I am really stressed and tight. I am feeling some cramps and tight abdomen at times but honestly I am so stressed that it could be all mental and not real...
I am supposed to test this Friday but I am on a business trip all week so I agreed with my husband to test together on Saturday. I know is the right thing to do as whatever the result is I don't want to be alone in a hotel room and then have to give a presentation. Also, last ivf the first day we tested the line was sooo pale that actually we weren't sure and tested again the day after. However I feel I can't wait for Saturday!
Help!


----------



## AppleTwig

Leah - day 8-9 that's definitely more likely to be implantation bleeding than period. 

I have eaten my hat (figuratively) this week as I was so utterly convinced we were out and cried my eyes out on 6dp5dt as no symptoms other than period cramps but I was wrong. If you can possibly press pause on interpreting (I couldn't but wish I had) do so as you just don't know till test day.

Tony keep up the hope. It's been completely different for me this time to my first pregnancy during 2WW.


----------



## MrsC83

Huge congrats appletwig! 
Just goes to show you never know what to expect in the tww! Fingers crossed for lots more BFPs on this thread. 

I'm now PUPO!! Two hatching blasts on board. Not sure what grade they are, but they thawed 4 to get a good two, so crossing everything for them. The sedated transfer was so much better than my previous difficult transfers too. 

Now the madness of the tww begins! 
Xx


----------



## emotional

Hello ladies,

Leah - brown discharge def sounds like implantation. The fact that it's brown is a great sign!

Tonyflower - really sorry to hear that you feel low. This crazy rollacoaster does that to us. You have moments when you feel strong and positive and sometimes it's overwhelming and the enormity of it all gets to you. Please don't worry too much about signs because each pregnancy can be so different. My last failed ivf I was almost certain it had worked - had all the signs of a positive cycle and bam! Bfn. I was shocked as well as gutted. The drugs play havoc with your system. Good idea to wait to test together on Saturday.  Wishing you lots of luck. How many embryos did you have transferred? 

MrsC83 - congratulations on being PUPO! Glad transfer went well for you. Did you have 4 blasts on ice? I'm really worried as I only have 1 hatching blast. Terrified it won't thaw. 

XxXx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppleTwig

MrsC thank you! And congratulations!! 2 blasts as well huh?  

Emotional- our daughter wasfrom a cycle where they collected two eggs and only 1 fertilised. It's certainly easier to bear when you have numbers but you only need one.


----------



## emotional

Appletwig - thanks! Must remember that. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omelette16

Hi everyone this is my first time posting on anything like this but reading all your comments has made me want to join in so thank you. 
We started our ICSI journey last summer and everything went well but unfortunately we miscarried at 8 weeks. 
I have spent this summer doing a medicated FET and had a blast transfer on 25th.
I'm due to take my test tomorrow 😬
It really has felt like the hardest time and I'm 100% convinced it's not worked for us this time. I've had period pains today and some spotting and I'm just dreading the morning.
Whatever the outcome I feel better knowing I can come and talk to others now that are going through it and get it. 
Lots of luck to all!!!!!


----------



## emotional

Oh Omelette - so pleased you joined us. Welcome!! 

Miscarriage is awful - we had the same last summer too so I know how you feel. 

We are all here anytime to chat if you need it and send virtual hugs. 
Hoping tomorrow brings you a happy surprise -you just never know until the test. Fingers and toes crossed for you xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyflower

Thank you all for your kind words and support. 

Omelette, good luck for testing!

Emotional, to your q on how many I transferred actually I never had the choice. At my fresh cycle I had only one blast ready on day 5 so that's what we transferred. The day after they called me to say one more made it to blast on day 6 and that's the one we froze and just transferred! So only always had 1!


----------



## Tonyflower

Btw, I spent the night full of cramps...really bad ones. This could be pregnancy, or period coming or progesterone side effects.....


----------



## irishflower

Well done MrsC!

Transfer for me at 12.30 today. I have 10 blastocysts frozen and we just thawed one to see how it would go - just had call to say it thawed well! Now wondering though if I should have thawed 2 or 3 and chosen the best from them? Always doubting myself in this journey!

Quite nervous now (hopefully the diazepam I have for later will help with that!!)....,


----------



## Inaaya

Good luck to those who have transfers coming up! And best of luck to those who are pupo already!! 
Appletwig congrats!! 

AFM - have first lining scan on Friday to check lining has shed and then hopefully will start meds! I have thin lining and have had 4 cycles cancelled in past as lining won't go over 6mm but will just see what happens xx


----------



## MrsC83

Good luck for your transfer today irishflower! 

I had 6 on ice, they thawed two that didn't look great so got another two out. We still have two on ice. Don't worry emotional the thaw rates are good and it only takes one! We are a good example of quality over quantity I think - we thought we were lucky to get 12 embryos from our fresh cycle but nothing has stuck. Makes we wonder if it was just a bad batch, but thinking positively about these two on board!! 

Good luck with your test today omelette. 

Tonyflower, could be a good sign, stay positive (easier said than done I know).

AFM I got a bit worried last night as I had some low cramps and thought that can't be good on day of transfer, but I think it was bloating/constipation from the progesterone (sorry tmi)! 
Xxx


----------



## Inaaya

Irish flower good luck!! Xx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks everyone. I've been a bit crampy today too MrsC but think it's the meds x


----------



## KDJay

Good luck Irish flower - second scan today for my gf and lining has thickened so transfer scheduled for next Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Jmushy

Hey ladies!

I had my first scan yesterday and my lining is 4.7mm. Ready to start the Oestrogen + now!! 😃😃
Well done Mrs C and good luck to Irishglower and Omelette.

Anyone having the ET abroad??

Xxx


----------



## Inaaya

Yes I'm having mine in Greece x


----------



## irishflower

Well officially PUPO now! My blastocyst must have lost some cells during the thaw as it had been AA when frozen but was transferred as a B+. That's ok, right?! 

Had acupuncture afterwards, heading home now to relax for the rest of the day x


----------



## emotional

Omelette - how did you go today? Hope it was good news. 

Tonyflower - fingers crossed for pregnancy cramps. 

Irishflower - something I have learnt from many people - don't judge the blast by its grading. Top blasts have failed and lower ones have succeeded. Focus on being positive - acupuncture is a great after transfer for relaxing and getting the blood flowing. Get that POM juice in to you and some Brazil nuts and chill! My acupuncturist told me only warm food and drinks after transfer. Warm drink =warm womb for baby apparently. 

Jmushy - well done on getting to the next stage. 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppleTwig

Irish flower - the embryologist said to me that the grading is secondary, what matters more is whether they've reached the right stage of development for that day. Mine were both 4BB embryos and at least one has implanted!


----------



## Tonyflower

Good luck irishflower! Today I am having huge bloated belly.....honestly I look 4 months pregnant! I am not happy about it as this is definitely not a sign of pregnancy....I guess is the progesterone pessaries? If anyone had the same please let me know.....


----------



## emotional

Tonyflower - the progesterone does bloat you but i was most bloated on the cycle I was pregnant. Sending positive vibes your way x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyflower

Thank you emotional. Can I ask you....in the cycle you then got pregnant when did the bloating end?


----------



## emotional

It was off and on for the first few weeks x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppleTwig

I look pregnant at 4 weeks due to bloating (and weight gain)! I also recall more bloating this time than on negative cycles. When do you test?


----------



## Tonyflower

I test on Saturday. 
Actually test day is Friday but I am on business trip this week and agreed with my husband to test together on Saturday (anyway at my first ivf on test day the line was so pale that we ended up wondering all day and also I have a big presentation to run on Friday and I would feel too emotional either way if I test on Friday). 
I must say though that when we decided this I didn't know my 2ww would have been so difficult mentally. At my first ivf I was able to go back to normal life and kind of forget..I was thinking about it when woke up and when going to bed but not during the day, now I think about it every minute).
The symptoms are the following:
Nothing on day 1 and 2 after transfer
Period cramps on day 3,4,5
Day 6 and 7 (today) cramps disappeared and just have bloated belly hard like a stone and no sensations. 

What do you think


----------



## Jessica7

Gosh I posted this thread originally and have been having some problems using the site on iPhone (any suggestions?) and when I have come back its pages long!! 

So pleased to see so many people on here with different stories and at different stages. I'm waiting for my period (now at day 29) to call and book my first scan to go ahead with one of our two frozen embryos. We'll be at the lister again - anyone else? 

I've found this quite stressful compared with my original icsi because I guess I know what there is to gain! My son was a first time shot and he is almost two and the absolute light of my life... I didn't know how amazing it could be before so I worry in case it doesn't work this time. Does that make sense to anyone at all? Xx


----------



## Tonyflower

Jessica, I literally could have written your words. 
I am like you at lister and I have a toddler who was from a first lucky ivf. 
I just did fet with the frozen I had left from that ivf and I must admit it has been difficult exactly for the reasons you mentioned. Also the first time I was ready to accept a failure after so many natural failures while this time I am coming from a sucesfull ivf so more difficult to accept that it doesn't work. It also has been more difficult because I kept comparing everything I felt physically with what happened at last ivf. Lastly, I now have a more difficult job and a toddler to care so I had less time to relax and focus on the process.
I hope your experience will be better.
I am due to test on Friday but unfortunately already saw some pink blood today so I think I am getting my period....


----------



## emotional

Ahh Tonyflower - don't lose hope yet. Spotting can be quite common in early pregnancy so it's not all over yet. I get what you mean about coming from a positive cycle and knowing what you will lose if it doesn't work. 

Hope everyone is doing well this evening. I'm up and down at the moment but trying to get on with things as normal. Waiting for AF due early next week to ring clinic and begin. Feel like I have all my hopes pinned on this cycle after my BFN last time. Hoping my theory of there's a pregnancy in every fresh ivf is right and this next one is the one for us. 

P.S. I know I have crazy theories! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Inaaya,
Im in Greece too (Iakentro), when are you having your transfer?

JMushy
X


----------



## Jmushy

By the way, I like your theory Emotional! 😉😉😉


----------



## KDJay

Jessica and tonyflower I am also at the lister and was a first time ivf success there too! Our daughter has just turned one and we have transfer next week. Tonyflower, my gf bled with our successful cycle hoping this is the same for you, do you need to up the progesterone? Xxxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the lack of posts - having a very busy time at the moment, so have been away from the computer!  I hope everyone is doing well?

Tonyflower - Wishing you luck for test day, keeping everything crossed x

irishflower - Congratulations on being PUPO!

Appletwig - Congratulations on being the first to have a BFP!!

Sorry for the lack of personals this time, this thread has got so busy since last time I posted!  I hope to be posting more soon, but will be offline for the next week or so, as working long hours at the moment.  AF arrived yesterday, so I start testing for ovulation from 14th September, with likely transfer around 25th September.

Sending everyone positive thoughts and will catch up with you all in a week or so! xx


----------



## CazMc82

Crikey this thread has got busy since since I was last one and looking forward to seeing lots of BFP's! Technically mine will be an October cycle now; phone clinic CD1 which will be 5th Oct hopefully, scan CD10 and then ovulation tests until surge and then prep for transfer. All natural this time. Eek. 

Good luck ladies 😘


----------



## Inaaya

Jmushy - I'm at newlife in Thessaloniki Greece - was looking at both iskentero and newlife when I left serum and chose newlife as they found me a donor quicker - but have heard great things about iakebtero good luck!! Xxx


----------



## Inaaya

Transfer hopefully end of month have first scan tommorow to check lining is thin enough to start meds - when's yours??


----------



## Kjg-kj

Shooting star - We have first lining scan thickness on 20th Sept, so thinking we may transfer around 27th ish Sept...

Tonyflower - Keeping my fingers crossed for you, go away wicked witch   Will be thinking of you on Saturday

Jessica - Wishing your period to hurry up so you can get started

Apple Twig - HUGE CONGRATS, fingers crossed that is the first of many this month  

Emotional - Good idea on the Brazil nuts and Pom juice, however last time I tried pomegranate juice it was horrible, nasty aftertaste, but it was supermarket own brand. Does the 'POM' taste any better?

MrsC and Irishflower - Good luck with the 2ww, try to keep busy and distracted.

KDjay - Awesome news about Tuesday, not long now

I am currently on day 5 of Progynova which is the estrogen. Feeling reasonably ok except a few odd headaches and very tired/space out. 

Can anyone tell me, we are doing the medicated transfer, my first lining thickness scan is 20th Sept, and I believe (from reading the forum) that we would transfer approx 6 - 7 days after my lining has reached the appropriate thickness. If it is thick enough on 20th, and say my FET was lined up for say 26th or 27th Sept, would it be possible to delay the FET and hold me for a few days? Just I finish work on 29th for a month, so ideally if I could time the transfer to be 2nd Oct, I could chill out with no work stress and relax. Is that at all possible or would it risk the viability of the transer/not something the clinic would do?


----------



## KDJay

Our clinic told us they could manipulate the dates to avoid a certain date as we are fully medicated x


----------



## emotional

Kjg-kj - glad to hear you are doing well. What does your clinic want as appropriate thickness? 
Is fully medicated when you DR? 
I understand natural being literally in line with your own ovulation using test stick. Does that mean I'm semi medicated? I'm starting progynova on Day 1 of my period without DR and using progesterone once lining is thick enough. So just wondering what I am actually doing? 
Not sure what to say to help you in terms of avoiding dates - try just ringing and quizzing a nurse at your clinic tomorrow perhaps? They are all different. 

I quite like the POM juice - am I a bit mad?? Have already started drinking it daily and having Brazil nuts - reckon it can't hurt to build it in to the routine now each day and build up whatever goodness is in it. 

I also heard that salt is good after transfer to make lining sticky but avoid dairy and it makes lining slippery. Not idea how true all of this is but I'm willing to give anything a try. Oh how I wish I was carefree, able to live a normal life, have sex and get pregnant!! What a dream eh?! 

Xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjg-kj

KDJay/Emotional- I took Bursrelin nasal spray from day 21 of cycle and continued the birth control pill for about an additional 5 days. Then day 1 of cycle reduced the spray by half and started taking the prognova. I'm thinking this is fully DR? Then once happy with scan they will tell me when to stop the buserelin nasal spray and start the cyclogest pessaries. I think they want either 7 or 8mm.


----------



## KDJay

Yes my clinic wanted anything over 7mm my gf was 9.4mm so was given the go ahead to start the progesterone. I think if you want to hold off the dates they would do it before you start the progesterone so you would continue the nasal spray for longer but def check when them. I emailed my consultant as I was worried about et falling on the day of my daughters christening but he said it wasn't a problem and in the end it has not gone near that date anyway x


----------



## leah1234

Morning  feeling really down today, really don't think this round as worked I've no symptoms what so ever, test date is Tuesday and I'm really trying not to test early 😢😢


----------



## Kjg-kj

Don't give up hope yet Leah. Tuesday is still ages away and if the wicked witch hasn't turned up yet that's good news. Keeping fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## MrsC83

Hi everyone, hope you're doing ok! 

Tonyflower, hope you're managing to keep yourself distracted today. Got everything crossed for you tomorrow. 

Kjg, we delayed our transfer by a couple of days as my DH couldn't make the date they suggested. They said it was no problem, we started progesterone 5 days before transfer of 5 day blast. Hope you get your dates sorted. 

Leah, don't give up hope. I've seen plenty of people on here who have no symptoms and get a BFP. I have no symptoms as well, previous cycles I have and got a BFN so I don't think you can tell. 

I'm managing to fill the tww ok, it's become a little shorter though, because we are going on holiday the day before OTD I rang the clinic to ask about meds. They ended up telling me to come in for a blood test instead of HPT on Wednesday so a few days early. That will be 9dp5dt which will put me out of my misery nice and early! It threw me a bit, was feeling ok about testing on holiday but at least I'll know either way before we go...

Aside from that I feel like I might be about to get a bit of thrush, anyone else had it after transfer? Should I just leave it to see if it clears up or call the clinic? Might just be the damn pessaries causing a bit of irritation! 

Xxx


----------



## KDJay

Mrs C I definitely wouldn't leave it I would call the clinic to see what they suggest. 

Tonyflower - good luck for tomo, routing for u! Hope your presentation went well today xxx


----------



## emotional

Leah - don't give up! You just never know until the actual test. 

Kjg - yours sounds like a fully medicated cycle. 

Kdjay - 9.4mm is great for a FET! 



Tonyflower - good luck for tomorrow - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!! 

Mrsc - def ring clinic and get it checked as it's not good to leave thrush if it is that. However, could well be the pessaries! 

AFM - not much to report until than still waiting on AF which is due early next week. I stopped all alcohol last weekend so this weekend will be one without. 

How is everyone else doing? X



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica7

Leah - with my little boy I had no symptoms At all! He's almost two ;-)

So period finally arrived today, day 31!! Need to call the clinic in the morning and hopefully book infor scan on Monday. Ready to get going now xx


----------



## KDJay

Emotional - is it good, I have no idea?!? Never done fet before and can't remember details of fresh cycle which for my gf is pretty much the same as fet as we used my eggs xxx just waiting for transfer now - I want to be mega positive but just feel my defence is the be negative


----------



## Tonyflower

Hi all, so I woke up at 2am nervous, watched TV till 4 am and then woke up my husband to test together. 
I am pregnant!!!!!
One weird thing though is that it says "pregnant 2-3" which shouldn't be. I only transferred 1 embryo so I wouldn't expect twins.....or do you think that result is definitely twins and my embryo split in 2 identical ones??


----------



## emotional

Tonyflower - yay!!! Wooohooo!! So happy for you!! 
Don't worry about the 2-3 weeks thing, just means your hcg levels are high and it's a nice strong bubba! Mine have always been high straight away and always been singletons. Of course you may have a split and twins but the chances aren't high. 

What were your symptoms this time?? 

Lovely, lovely news! Another BFP for the Sept Frosties group! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppleTwig

Yay!!!! Congratulations TonyFlower!!! Another BFP surprise! Hope that gives everyone else lots of encouragement and hope. You really don't know until the test!


----------



## AppleTwig

Mine said 2-3 weeks too. I'll find out a week on Monday whether it's just a strong singleton or twins!


----------



## Jessica7

Huge congratulations! I'm so thrilled for you!!


----------



## Kjg-kj

That's awesome news TonyFlower, so so excited for you! Nice to hear about BFPs with no side effects.


----------



## irishflower

Great news Tony flower!! Congratulations!


----------



## Tonyflower

My symptoms were the following:
Day 1-2 after transfer nothing at all
Day 3-4 period cramps 
Day 5-6 belly bloated and hard like a stone
Day 7 light pink bleeding
Day 8 woke up in the night sweaty and with very strong period pains 
Since then feeling normal beside painful breasts 

At my first pregnancy I didn't feel much, just some period pain from day 4 but quite light. When I did the test the line was really pale for at least a week. I remember I did a blood test and levels were just around 100.


----------



## emotional

Hey Tonyflower - my betas were always around 500 on first test and my clear blue says 2-3 weeks so perhaps yours will be similar this time? Don't worry. 
Enjoy every second of this special time x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

Hi all quick question - did anyone get told chances of success with FET? I know it's a bit less than fresh but just wondered what a frozen blast chances are? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica7

Hi emotional - we haven't, but I'm sure there is a calculator on the lister website xx


----------



## Efi78

Tonyflower said:


> Hi all, so I woke up at 2am nervous, watched TV till 4 am and then woke up my husband to test together.
> I am pregnant!!!!!
> One weird thing though is that it says "pregnant 2-3" which shouldn't be. I only transferred 1 embryo so I wouldn't expect twins.....or do you think that result is definitely twins and my embryo split in 2 identical ones??


Tonyflower!
Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!
2nd BFP!This group is really full of positive energy!

xxx


----------



## AppleTwig

Emotional I didn't get told. When we did fresh we were told 50:50 for a blastocyst but I'd imagine that decreases with age. I read a paper that looked at genetically normal embryos by stage and maternal age which was quite helpful. Don't know that you can exactly extrapolate but I estimated that from my age about 4 in 10 would be 'normal'. We had 5 blasts and transferred two and so far so good. Of course they can still implant but not be normal... &#128547;
http://ars.els-cdn.com/content/image/1-s2.0-S0015028216000662-gr1_lrg.jpg


----------



## emotional

We were told 50:50 with fresh blast too. I know it will be less with frozen. Not that statistics matter I suppose. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

Fertility friendly meal ideas anyone?? 

I've read a Mediterranean diet is good with fresh fish and well as pulses, beans for protein and some meat as well but not all meat for protein. Lots of fresh veg too of course.

I'm putting together meal plans starting this week to be healthy but get everything we need in. Does anyone have any ideas? 

So far I have:
Bean enchiladas 
Salmon fillet, sweet potato and asparagus.

Prawn, kale and veg curry with brown rice.

Any more ideas from anyone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

CONGRATULATIONS TFLOWER!!! 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
Dont forget that the embryo  was 'baking' for few days before you had the transfer. Thats why you have 2-3 weeks result!! Just try to chill out and enjoy it now!! 😘❤❤


----------



## CazMc82

Congrats TonyFlower! Enjoy 🙌🏻


----------



## KDJay

Congrats tony flower great news!!! And thank you coz we are in exactly the same position as you and this is the positivity I need! 

Emotional - my consultant said as long as the embryo thaws the chances are as good as fresh but always check with your own clinic xxx


----------



## Efi78

emotional said:


> Fertility friendly meal ideas anyone??
> 
> I've read a Mediterranean diet is good with fresh fish and well as pulses, beans for protein and some meat as well but not all meat for protein. Lots of fresh veg too of course.
> 
> I'm putting together meal plans starting this week to be healthy but get everything we need in. Does anyone have any ideas?
> 
> So far I have:
> Bean enchiladas
> Salmon fillet, sweet potato and asparagus.
> 
> Prawn, kale and veg curry with brown rice.
> 
> Any more ideas from anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mediterranean diet is the best. And not only for conception/pregnancy

https://akispetretzikis.com

There you go. One of the best Greek chefs


----------



## Jmushy

Hello Ladies!

Woken up thinking about the ET.. How many are you gilrs putting in? Last time I had 2 transfered and end up loosing both. I was reading and although with 2 we have better chances I also read that there is also a high risk of miscarriage (specially at my age 46). Now Im not sure if I want 1 or 2 transfered!!
Does anyone have some opinon/information about it?

Thanks,
JMushy


----------



## Inaaya

Hi j mushy I'm having donor egg fet.  I will be 42 in February and was always told that having 2 tranfseffered maxmimes chances so I will be having 2 again.  I've always had 2 transferred and have had singletons.  They say if u have a small uterus you should only have 1 transferred.  I have started meds but am actually so scared of the thought of twins so asked my clinic should I only have 1 they said because I have thin lining they don't think 2 will stick so to have 1 xx


----------



## Inaaya

Sorry I meant clinic advised having 2 put back as they don't think both will stick xx


----------



## EG3690

Congratulations tony flower!  

Emotional, we were told that providing the blasts thaw ok, the chances were increased in FET rather than fresh. We were given a success of about 55% for my age group.

J mushy, I'd already decided, but we were advised to go with 2 blasts for transfer because of my age (37)

AFM, since my FET 10 days ago, I've had some sore boobs, which have eased a bit over the past few days, but started getting some slight cramps/twinges over the past 3-4 days. Today is the first day I've noticed a slight discolouration when wiping (sorry tmi) The clinic gave me an OTD of Wednesday morning, but I'm not that patient, so used a cheapy test this morning. On that I've got a 2nd line! Visible but not dark. Keeping fingers tightly crossed that the pains are just more settling in, and the next test will be nice and clear. Been here twice before naturally, so am now obviously anxious as hell!!!


----------



## Inaaya

Appletwig congrats!
Toby flower congrats!
Eg3690 tentative congrats! Sounds very promising And looks to me you got a bfp!! Good news let's hope this is lycjybthread for all!! Xx


----------



## MrsC83

Congrats tonyflower and EG!! Sounds really promising. 
Lucky thread so far!!! 
Xxxx


----------



## irishflower

Congrats Eg - can understand your nervousness but fingers crossed for a happy outcome!


----------



## Faith6:12

Congrats ladies, hope everyone else is doing well.

Can anyone recommend a good, positive book to read during this process (pref not about ivf)? I just read Izzy Judd's book, which was fantastic by the way- but my heart was racing throughout and I was tearing up every 5 minutes. I picked up 'Never Let Me Go' last night, read the summary and thought twice about reading it! I'm thinking the new Marian Keyes maybe? Be good to know what you are reading to pass the time/ relax  x


----------



## irishflower

I've read 'never let me go' - was just ok I thought. Marian Keyes new one sounds good.

As for me - I'm currently reading a book about drug gangs in Cork (an Irish city). It's not particularly light hearted but a good read! I gave my acupuncturist a laugh when I described my current 'relaxing' read to her


----------



## EG3690

Ive just finished Philippa Gregory's new novel, the last Tudor. I love her books, they are all based from the point of view of females that lived in the Tudor times. I'm not a real history buff, but I enjoy reading the stories that do have some basis in fact. I also like Cecelia ahern. There are definitely a couple to avoid at this emotional time, but some are really good. I love 'a place called here'.
I've been embracing the adult colouring trend to relax too! xx


----------



## emotional

EG - looking very promising. A line is a line!! This thread is so positive!! Lots of BFP already - giving me lots of hope. Amazed that FET could have higher chance than fresh!! Wonder is that's because of strength of embryo to defrost properly. My little boy was a FET and he is rock solid and never feels the cold! Always joke it's because he was frozen x




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faith6:12

Ha! I bet the drug gang novel is taking you away from the present surely! Will look in to the Cecilia Ahern books- thanks both x


----------



## Efi78

EG3690 said:


> Congratulations tony flower!
> 
> Emotional, we were told that providing the blasts thaw ok, the chances were increased in FET rather than fresh. We were given a success of about 55% for my age group.
> 
> J mushy, I'd already decided, but we were advised to go with 2 blasts for transfer because of my age (37)
> 
> AFM, since my FET 10 days ago, I've had some sore boobs, which have eased a bit over the past few days, but started getting some slight cramps/twinges over the past 3-4 days. Today is the first day I've noticed a slight discolouration when wiping (sorry tmi) The clinic gave me an OTD of Wednesday morning, but I'm not that patient, so used a cheapy test this morning. On that I've got a 2nd line! Visible but not dark. Keeping fingers tightly crossed that the pains are just more settling in, and the next test will be nice and clear. Been here twice before naturally, so am now obviously anxious as hell!!!


Congratulations EG!
3rd BFP!amazing!


----------



## Efi78

emotional said:


> EG - looking very promising. A line is a line!! This thread is so positive!! Lots of BFP already - giving me lots of hope. Amazed that FET could have higher chance than fresh!! Wonder is that's because of strength of embryo to defrost properly. My little boy was a FET and he is rock solid and never feels the cold! Always joke it's because he was frozen x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Emotional
I have heard the same and it is said that now doctors are moving more towards FETs rather than fresh cycles, quality of the embryos permitting. A friend of mine who is gynecologist has said that the reason is that the body of the woman during fresh cycle is not in good shape because of the drugs. The downside though is that low quality embryos are not good for freezing, however sometimes how good an embryo looks doesn't necessarily correlate to good/bad DNA


----------



## EG3690

Thanks ladies.
Trying to stay calm and ignore the twinges and spotting.


----------



## CazMc82

Everything crossed EG 😘

In terms of books I recommend one called Caraval, I am nearly finished it but been totally engrossed! Podcasts are good for chilling out too 👍🏻


----------



## emotional

EG and Efi78 - wow! Fingers crossed all our frozen babies thaw. I know when I had my only FET they put 2 back and I got my little boy but when they showed us the embryos on screen before putting them back one had gone on to develop further - I'm better that was him! 
It makes sense that or bodies go through hell during treatment that they are in better condition to receive an embryo in a FET. 

Here's to happy thawing and lots of luck xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Thanks girls!!
Im waiting to hear from my clinic to check the quality of the embryos as the best ones I had them put in last november.
Depending in how good they are I might transfer two.

Anyone also tried acupuncture therapy before and after transfer??
Apparently is good to balance the body and mind before the IVF treament.

JMushy
Xx


----------



## Jmushy

Hey Ladies!
Just had my second scan today and its 21.2cm thick!!! 
The gynaecologist here said its perfect if the transfer was done within a week, but oerhaps is going to be too thick by the time I go to Greece in 2 weeks!!!
Just sent the report to my clinic and wait what they say.. 😬😬😬

JMushy
Xx


----------



## MrsC83

Great news jmushy, the clinic will know what to do, sure it won't be too thick! 

I've done acupuncture on two previous cycles but decided against it this time. I was finding it stressful balancing another appointment to get to along with everything else, although it was v relaxing in there! I found a 15 minute ivf relaxation thing on Spotify which I have listened to a couple of times instead. 

2nd week of tww here and I'm not feeling too positive. Literally zero symptoms, not sore boobs, not more tired, nothing. Im not sure this has worked. Plus my DH has annoyed me all weekend by going out on the lash and again today by losing my sick note he was supposed to take to work for me. Need to muster up some positive thinking somehow!! 
Xxx


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Mrs C,

Thanks for your input on Acupuncture thing... I am not sure if I am going to have ot anyways, as the Clinic my friends suggested is very far away from were I live and I would be even more stressed about it.

Re your symptoms try not to worry too much as I didnt have ANY  symptoms last time until 4 weeks after the transfer.

And just ingnore your husband as he is provably as musch stressed as you!!  Bless him.. 

Im will be praying for us!! 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼

Xx


----------



## irishflower

I've had acupuncture in the run up to and after transfer in my (successful) fresh cycle and for this FET. I really believe in it and would recommend that anyone interested finds a therapist who specialises in fertility acupuncture.

I've also listened to Zita West downloads that are specifically tailored for pre and after transfer, plus during 2WW. X


----------



## Jmushy

Thanks Irish!!!
😉😉😉😉


----------



## KDJay

Transfer day tomo for us!!! Eeeek! My gf caught a bug off the baby this weekend so both of them have been poorly so hoping doesn't effect our chances, the clinic said it won't be I always worry as this is our only embie and possibly last chance for a sibling xxx


----------



## Jmushy

Good luck KDJay!!  🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------



## KDJay

Thanks Jmushy x


----------



## emotional

KDJay -hope transfer day went well! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leah1234

Just to keep you updated it was my otd today and I got a BFN I'm absolutely guttied 😢😢😢😢
Good luck to everyone


----------



## emotional

Leah - so sorry to hear that. Try to be kind to yourself, have a glass of wine and gather your thoughts x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irishflower

Sorry to hear that Leah xx


----------



## Jmushy

Im sorry to hear that Leah!!
Are you trying again??

Take care
Xx


----------



## Jessica7

I'm so sorry Leah, take it easy and know we are thinking about you. 

KD good luck tomorrow. I'm sure it will go really well.

Afm, finally first scan day 4 for me yesterday. It was weird being back at the lister but actually nice to see everyone (we had the same scan lady for our first icsi and now for this FET) and to take our little boy with us was weird but nice. I know not everyone agrees with taking your lo to an appointment but for me it was important to have OH there and we didn't have anyone to take care of him. He was good as gold (mostly!) and the staff made him super welcome, like a little celeb. 

I feel weirdly apprehensive about this. The trauma of our birth was right there with me, and I struggled to relax properly for the scan, but we got there eventually iykwim! Glad it's all underway but unlike last time we've told no one what we are up to - it just feels like too much pressure - and so it feels a bit lonely. Back again Friday - alone this time - for scan two, then probably one more and then the ET. Hard to know if I feel positive of terrified. 

Hope everyone else is hanging on in. Sending you all lots of luck x


----------



## KDJay

Sorry to hear that Leah 

Jessica - we did the same with our lo at the lister and it was so lovely to see everyone's reactions. James asked if he could hold her so I took a pic that she can see when she's older. 

Afm - my gf had et yesterday, went well. Our sole embie thawed with 100% cells in tact. Tony we had the same dr that did yours I think so when I walked in my heart sank coz I remembered what you said, my gf was in a lot of pain but she's forgotten what it was like first time but it obviously didn't effect u like u worried about so hopefulllt we will be the same xxxx


----------



## Jmushy

Good luck Jessica and KDjay, I will have everything crossed for you! 🙏🏼🙏🏼

Im on my way to have my second scan done (elsewhere) as my dr in Greece thinks that perhaps the dr in UK misread my scan. He thinks is quite strange in one week my linning went from 4.7mm to 21.1mm.

Lets wait and see! 😬😬

Hope you all have a FANTASTIC day!!

Xx


----------



## KDJay

That's a good point JMushy! I've never heard of a 21mm lining x


----------



## Jmushy

I just had my scan and my linning is actually 13mm but unfortunately there is a little polyp and I guess I will have to treat it before I have my transfer done!! 
Have anyone had anything similar?? There is not possible to have ET if we have some polyps??


----------



## Tonyflower

Jessica, I felt the same as you about bringing my toddler to lister. I had to as one scan was Saturday and we didn't have any support that day and my husband has always been there with me on every step. It ended up been very nice....we parked at battersea park and took her to playground first and then at lister she was happy to discover the new place and I felt we were a family trying to have a new baby with us. 

KDJay, at the end that doctor knew what he was doing as I got a good result. The experience wasn't great but who cares!! That day with him there was a nurse with Spanish accent, quite aggressive lady but I felt she made a difference as she said to the doctor not to do anything until she was seeing and being sure that he placed it in the right place. I hope you had the same nurse. 

Just want to give you few points I think made a difference for me in terms of success 

1. Ate lot of Brazil nuts and drank POM the days before transfer to get my lining strong 

The day of transfer and after 
1. Did acupuncture before and after
2. Kept belly back and feet super warm 
3. Had light lunch before transfer and then relaxed in a nice cafe right after. I think it is key to have right balance between hungry and eat too much. If you are hungry your body needs to focus on keeping you up without food. If you ate too much your body is busy digesting. 
4. Also key for day of transfer and few days after is the balance between active and resting. Don't do more than walking but do t do less either. Sofa rest not good. 30 min gentle walk everyday including transfer day get blood flowing and reaching the uterus. Of course watching a movie on sofa is good but not spending all day watching movies
5. Eat warm food 
6. Lay on your back with your feet and legs up to the wall, lay on your back with pillow under your belly. This is all to bring blood to the uterus 
7. Find stupid ways to have a laugh....even with YouTube videos 
8. Treat yourself like a princess with all the stuff you never have time to do (nurturing yourself) with nice romantic novel, relaxing movie, nice tea and cake in nice cafe, nice face mask


I hope this helps. 

Afm, I have no symptoms now....just no period and did one more test yesterday and there was still the line! 

I think I will do another test next week but digital to see if it tells me +3 so I can see progress. 
I booked my 6 week scan in two weeks. That is a bit milestone as I remember last time the nurse told me when you see the heart biting then miscarriage rate decrease a lot. 
Now I am just taking it day by day and hoping this miracle continues 

Good luck to all


----------



## MrsC83

Leah, so sorry to hear that. I hope you are able to take some time out to rest up and be kind to yourself. 

I'm in limbo today, went for my hcg blood test this morning and was told I'd hear back either today or tomorrow depending on the lab. Not heard anything so it must be tomorrow. I feel like drinking a giant glass of wine, feel really sure this hasn't worked and this delay is dragging out the inevitable.
Xxx


----------



## EG3690

It was OTD for me today, and the clear blue is showing 2-3 weeks pregnant, which is correct timing for our transfer. Now just got to wait for my scan to see how many are in there! We had 2 embryos transferred, so who knows!


----------



## Inaaya

Day 12 of meds and my lining only 6.4 so nowhere near thick enough for transfer! Will up dosage of prognova and rescan next week x


----------



## emotional

Jessica - know what you mean about feeling apprehensive. Hope you are feeling better now. 

Kdjay - yay for that sole embie. You have a little fighter there!!

Jmushy - 13mm is fab! What a shame about the polyp. I was always led to believe that it's best to have them removed before a transfer but I'm sure your clinic will advise you.

Tonyflower -thanks for all that advice! I will be doing all of those things! 

Mrsc83 - hope you hear back soon. Fingers and toes crossed.

Eg3690 - woooohoooo!!! Congratulations lovely. Amazing news. 

Inaaya - lining issues happened to me on my FET and they upped my dose too. It got a little thicker but resulted in my bfp!! 

AFM - started spotting today so period beginning. Starting progynova tomorrow (eeeeeek!) I'm already worrying that my period is so light so far. I destined to be stressed out forever! X



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsC83

BFN for me today. I had a feeling it was coming. This is the 4th failure and although we have two embryos on ice I don't think I want to use them until we've done some more tests. I think something is very wrong under the surface that hasn't been identified yet. Probably better to take the time to find out what than keep throwing ourselves into more cycles in the hope that something will change. 

Going on holiday for 10 days tomorrow so at least can take some time and space just the two of us to deal with it. 
Xxxx


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Mrs C,

I am sorry to hear that!!
Unfortunately this path is very cruel and we have to be very strong physically and mentally for it.
Have you done the NK cells test?

Hope you enjoy your break and come back stronger for another battle!!

Just dont give up! 

Take care!

JMushy


----------



## irishflower

I'm sorry to hear that Mrs C.  Hope your holiday helps you process it and decide what to do next.  Take care x


----------



## Jmushy

Hi everyone!

After a stressful day yesterday with my scan and a surprising polyp I went back to my gynaecologist today and she comfirmed that were NO polyps on my endometrium.

I found on my 'IVF folder' a report from last year from a consultant at Hillingdon Hospital saying that 'no polyps was seen' after a hysteroscopy. This hysteroscopy was done as the ultrasound thecnician in Harley Street suggested that I had a polyp. 
This is very confusing, stressful  not to mention expensive! 

However, despite the good news about the polyps, my endometrium is too thick now and my gynaecologist thinks that is not a good idea to have the transfer done as I will be bleeding by the time I go to Greece in 10 days. 😱😱😱

She suggested for me to stop all the medication, wait for my period to come then start again on my next cycle.

I guess this is the end for me on this thread, but will wait to hear what my doctor from Greece says. 😢😢😢

JMushy
Xx


----------



## EG3690

Sorry to read the rubbish news Leah, jmushy & MrsC xx


----------



## emotional

Mrs c - so so sorry to hear your news. Take some time and certainly get some more testing done to make sure there's nothing underlying. Have you had a hysteroscopy? Your holiday has come at the right time - go, relax, drink wine and try to forget for now.

Jmushy - I've had that before! Scan showed polyp - hysteroscopy showed nothing there!! Take this time to ensure all is well and start again next cycle. Take care.

AFM - I started progynova today!! Feeling good that it's all starting!! 
What supplements is everyone taking during this bit? Omega 3 and pregnacare is what I am currently taking. I'm I ok to keep taking omega 3? 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Hey ladies,

How thick were your lining by the time you had the transfer?

JMushi


----------



## EG3690

Emotional- I took pregnacare and omega 3 which I was told was fine X

Jmushy- my lining was 11.5mm 5 days before transfer (that was the last scan I had before transfer) xx


----------



## Inaaya

Jmushy are you doing medicated or natural fet? 13mm linin is fab so can u not start progesterone straight away and have transfer? Your lining compacts when starting progesterone so won't go any thicker then? Just a thought? 

If not then I might be joining u on the October thread as my lining is stuck at 6-6.4!!! Xxxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry for not being able to post over the past couple of weeks, I've had a very busy couple of weeks at work with long days!  It's back to normality now so I can start to catch up with everyone's news.

Inaaya - Sorry to read about your lining.  Is there something that they can give you to help with that if you have to move to your October cycle?

emotional - Great news that you have started your medications!  Not long now.  When do you hope to transfer?  I'm only taking the Seven Seas Trying for a Baby supplements.

Jmushy - Sorry to read about your stressful day.  I had the same thing happen twice.  The first time, it was when I was having fertility tests, and had it removed with a hysteroscopy (turned out not to be a polyp but a small fold in the lining).  The second time it was just something which appeared on the scan which wasn't there on my next scan - that was during IVF stimulation.  So sorry too that this has all meant that you're moving onto the next cycle.

MrsC83 - So sorry to read your news.  It sounds like a good idea to get some further testing done before moving forwards with transfer, and a holiday and some time to heal is always a good idea.  Sending you a very big hug x

EG3690 - Wow congratulations on your BFP!  A very good sign that your test is showing 2-3 on OTD.  Wishing you luck for the coming weeks and scan.

KDJay - Congratulations on ET!  Fingers crossed for the 2WW 

leah1234 - So sorry to hear about your result.  Sending you a big hug x

Jessica7 - Sending you positive thoughts for your cycle!

Tonyflower - Congratulations on your BFP!

Sorry if I have missed anyone - I can't see everyone's posts when I click reply!

AFM - I am now on CD10.  Scan was yesterday to check the lining, and it is a triple layer and 10mm thick.  I have two follicles growing, so they were able to confirm I am approaching ovulation and can go for transfer 6 days after a positive ovulation test.  Transfer should be around the 24th / 25th September.  Is anyone else transferring around that time? xx


----------



## Kjg-kj

Shooting star- Just a quick reply to say we have our first scan at CD 17 on 20th Sept, so if thick enough I imagine we will transfer around 26th, however I finish work for a while on 29th so I'm hoping they can delay just for a couple of days without upsetting things.


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Everyone!

I am so confused and chocked as I emailed my doctor in Greece to ask what to do next since there is no polips but my lining is quite thick (21mm). He just replied telling to ask my gynaecologist here in UK!!
I am paying a private doctor in Uk  to monitor my scans and medication. Although she does give me some advice and support I should really rely on my  doctor in Greece.
He is the one I paid thousands of euros for this, he is the one prescribing me all the medication and he is the doing the ET, so I think he should be the one to guide me!! Im feeling so disappointed and angry and dont know what to do!!
Have you guys had any situation like this??

JMushy


----------



## Inaaya

Jmushy didn't u say your lining was 13mm? Why are u paying a private dr here? U can just get scans done at 
Must clinics for a one off charge? Also I get my medication from Asda as they do ivf Meds at cost price! 
I think it's out of order your Greece dr is referring u back to U.K. Dr!! He is the ivf clinic he should be advising 

Maybe ask ok the iakentero thread they might be able to give u more insight on the clinic and dr??


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Inaaya,

I found this private doctor as I want someone to support me after the transfer as last time Ive got pregnant of twins but felt quite lonely as my GP just sent the referral for the antenatal clinic which would not see me before the 10th week. Unfortunately on my 6th week I was bleeding and the A&E experience was horrible. They didn't have any doctor or scan on the weekend and I end up loosing both babies.

This doctor is very good, very caring and has everything ready for me in case of any early bleeding and she only charge me £40 for each monitoring scan.

However, I went to have a scan on last Mon and she said my lining waa a bit too thick (23mm). My doctor in Greece found strange and suggested me to have a second one. I went to Harley Street and they informed that my lining was 13mm, which is perfect, but found a polyp. I went back to my private gynaecologist yesteday and she confirmed that my lining was 23mm with NO polyp. That is when Dr Antoniou suggested me to ask her what to do next!

I had another scan elsewhere today and my lining is 13.5 mm with NO polyps.

Will send to Dr Antoniou and see what he says!

I didn't know about Asda mesication, thanks!!

What about you?? Have you tried to increase your medication in order to get a better lining?

Thanks
JMushy


----------



## Jessica7

Evening everyone, 

I've finally managed to log on on a normal computer so I can refer back to earlier posts and do some personal stuff! 

JMushy - Asda was brilliant on cost when I did my full cycle of ICSI and had loads of drugs. V quick and much cheaper than the clinic. I don't live near an ASDA so called in advance and they had everything anyway. I'd also recommend Health at Home who deliver to you at home and are v prompt and cost efficient! Sounds like your clinic isn't clear on what is going on and I'd be pretty unhappy if I were you - the uncertainty doesn't help at all does it. Sending hugs. 

Shooting star I think you and I are at similar stages. I'm CD8 today and hoping to transfer soon after you. Will have my fingers crossed for you. 

Emotional - I am on Vit D3, Omega 3, Zita West pregnancy plan, selenium, metaformin - all recommended by a nutritionist. The Vit D and the folic acid are the most important so sounds like you're on course. 

EG - Congratulations! So excited for you - have you booked your first scan?

Mrs C I'm so sorry - it must be heartbreaking. I think you have made the right decision, those embies are precious so you want to feel confident when you use them. 


AFM, second scan today (CD and not much happening - no great surprise because I've only just stopped bleeding properly. Back again Tuesday and hopefully more lining action and we can start planning for transfer. Pretty frustrating but it's a long old road. xx


----------



## Jessica7

@shootingstar - I have just realised you and I were in the same ICSI thread in 2015! So delighted to see you hear again. Fingers crossed we can stick together through this cycle to a positive result again  xxx


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Jessica,

I started my treatment in Greece through Ruth Pellow which is an english nurse in Greece who  works with few different clinics. She was the one who gave me the pharmacy details which charge full price and scan clinic in Harley Street. However I didn't realy connected with her and decided to have my contact direct to the clinic. Its quite difficult as the language barrier can be an issue sometimes. But so far I am happy with them and the final result is what Im focus on. 
I dont think theclinic knows about cheap places to buy medication or have scan here in UK, and since Ruth never mentioned either  I try and do my research myself.

Thanks for you your suggestions.

Where are you having your treatment?

JMushy
X


----------



## Efi78

Jmushy said:


> Hi Jessica,
> 
> I started my treatment in Greece through Ruth Pellow which is an english nurse in Greece who works with few different clinics. She was the one who gave me the pharmacy details which charge full price and scan clinic in Harley Street. However I didn't realy connected with her and decided to have my contact direct to the clinic. Its quite difficult as the language barrier can be an issue sometimes. But so far I am happy with them and the final result is what Im focus on.
> I dont think theclinic knows about cheap places to buy medication or have scan here in UK, and since Ruth never mentioned either I try and do my research myself.
> 
> Thanks for you your suggestions.
> 
> Where are you having your treatment?
> 
> JMushy
> X


Hi Jmushy

Do you find that doing it in greece worth it financially? It is supposed to be cheaper but when I weighted all the costs including airplane tickets etc it was more or less the same.

Update on my side by the way: AF arriving on 29/9 and going for natural FET. My lining is not that good in general so on its own it goes to 6.5-7mm but added some baby aspirin so if it does the trick then we will transfer. Otherwise just going for medicated the following cycle. Saying that, i have fallen pregnant with that endometrium three times. Sigh...


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Kjg-kj - Wow we are only a day apart in that case, as my CD17 is on 21st Sept!  Keeping fingers crossed for us both   I also finish work for a couple of weeks around then too - it will be nice to relax a bit in the 2WW.

Jmushy - That seems strange that your Greek doctor would refer you to your gynaecologist.  Surely your fertility clinic should be able to help you - if that is who you are paying for the fertility treatment.  But I really cant understand why different places are getting such different measurements of your lining.  There is a margin for error, but I would not think it's that big!  I hope you get the guidance you need.  Are you still hoping to transfer on this cycle?

Jessica7 - I'm not sure if it was me on the ICSI thread - I had regular IVF in 2015.  I was on here but under a different name   We are very close with our cycles - I'm on CD12 today so only three days apart!  Wishing us both lots of luck for this cycle!!

Efi78 - Wishing you luck for your cycle!

AFM - First flashing smiley on my Clearblue OPK dual hormone detector today.  Ovulation is approaching!  Sending positive thoughts to everyone.


----------



## Jmushy

Jessica - you are right, the costs for treatment here or abroad are almost the same, if not more expensive, in the end. However, apart from the cost, I choose to have my treatment abroad firstly because of my age (47 in 2weeks)  as the clinics in UK are not very keen on treat over 45, secondly the protocol in europe is quite different than UK. Apparently in UK the oocytes are cultured for 3 days only and in europe they keep them for 5 days before transfered or freeze them, which give us higher chances of success.

Shootingstar - I am also puzzled with such controversial lining results! Anyway, I spoken with my doctor in greece and he advised me to continue with my treatment and I will have another scan when I get there on the 25th and hopefully have my transfer done as per agreed. 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼

Xx


----------



## emotional

Hi all, 

Had anyone had any side effects on progynova - I'm feeling a little sickly and wondering if it could be that?

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inaaya

Yes me!! Been on it for 3 weeks feel sick, bloated and so dry down below, tried it with food and without but no change xxx


----------



## Inaaya

Cycle and meds day 17 for me today and I have another lining scan tommorow to see if lining has thickened at all.  How long can I stay on prognova until they cancel Cycle if it hasn't does anyone know? 

If it has thickened in estimated fet for around 26 or 27 September

I'm on 8mg prognova plus patches every 3 days


----------



## Jmushy

I was nauseous on the first werk of progynova, but feeling ok (ish) now, but very bloated since day one.

Good luck tomorrow Inaaya!

Xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Hey ladies, please can I join you? I'm now 3dp5dt and going crazy. I am currently resisting the urge to start testing 😂 I'm on my phone so it's hard to catch up on everything. But will have a read through. Good luck to everyone.  xx


----------



## irishflower

12dp5dt for me and OTD! Only as it's a Sunday I've to go to clinic tomorrow morning. Am going to POAS later today though just to prepare myself - have managed to hold off until now. Beyond nervous.


----------



## Tilly8888

Good luck Irishflower have everything crossed for you. Cant believe you held out so long, thats amazing Xx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks Tilly. I was the same for my fresh cycle almost 5 years ago - went to clinic for blood test on OTD and only POAS once I got home and before they phoned me with result so I could prepare myself. I just couldn't deal with the agonies of multiple BFNs that might not be - I prefer to be in denial about what's happening!!

Can't believe I now have to face outcome time- wish I could remain unaware for another while!


----------



## KDJay

Wow good luck can't believe u have waited so long! We are only 5dp6dt and I'm finding it really hard this time round x


----------



## EG3690

Hi ladies,

Welcome to the thread Tilly. Those days just seem to drag on so much. I resisted testing until 10dp5dt although my OTD wasn't until 3 days later. Good luck!

Fingers crossed for you Irishflower, hope you get to see that lovely result.

Emotional, I don't recall really having any side effects from the progynova, it just made be feel better after DR. I've felt bloated since ET and starting the pessaries.

Hoping those who need those lovely think linings are doing ok. I did use the pomegranate juice and Brazil nuts to try and help. Who knows whether it helped, but it can't have hurt.

Jmushy, sorry to hear your being tossed between the different doctors with different advice. It doesn't make a hard situation any easier. Hopefully all will be well when you get out to Greece and your transfer will go ahead as planned.

AFM, am now counting days again until first scan. My clinic don't scan until 7weeks, and since that falls on a weekend, I've got to wait until 3rd October. I've not had any spotting over the past few days, and have had the odd wave of nausea already, so am keeping positive thoughts in mind about it all. I've not got to the 7 week stage before, so that scan is a big milestone in my mind.

Enjoy the remainder of the weekend xx


----------



## KDJay

Good luck eg for the Scan! That's a long wait it's going to be hard for u I'm sure xxx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks Eg. That wait for the scan is nerve wrecking- hope it goes quickly for you xx


----------



## emotional

Hi ladies,

Haven't felt sickly today so perhaps it was my body getting used to the Meds. Who know! This is always a rollacoaster of what is going ons? 

Tilly - welcome and good luck!

Irishflower - i am the same and don't test before clinic test day as much as it kills me! Have you tested yet?? Any symptoms or spotting?? 

KDJay - fingers and toes crossed for you - try to hold out on testing if you can. 

EG - I'm on the POM juice and Brazil nuts and keeping fingers crossed. The first 12 weeks seem to go on forever waiting for scans to know everything is ok. Hopefully it will go a bit quicker for you. 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

emotional - Good to hear you haven't been feeling sick today.  Hoping that the next weeks are OK for you.  I have been drinking POM juice too today.  I found a lovely smoothie at Tesco, and will be drinking a lot more of that!

irishflower - I hope you're feeling OK about tomorrow.  Sending you positive thoughts for your POAS and your blood test.

EG3690 - The days go so slowly between OTD and first scan.  Positive news about the nausea - although not a pleasant feeling, it's reassuring.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Tilly8888 - Welcome to the thread!  Congratulations on being PUPO.  The urge to test is huge but if you can manage not to, it's the best thing.  Sending you positive thoughts!

Inaaya - Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Jmushy - Wishing you luck for the coming week and I hope that everything is good at your scan when you head to Greece!

AFM - Flashing smiley still there this morning.  I am sure that I'll get my static smiley tomorrow morning, and this will mean transfer on 24th September.  A Sunday transfer makes it so much easier with work as I don't have to book half a day off at short notice! xx


----------



## irishflower

BFN for me I'm afraid. Devastated but hoping I'll feel better in the weeks to come. 

Best of luck to you all x


----------



## KDJay

Oh Irish flower! No! So so sorry Hun xxxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi irishflower, I'm so sorry to read your news. I know there is nothing that can be said to make it any easier, but take care of yourself. Sending you a big hug xx


----------



## irishflower

Thanks all - feeling a bit better today after lots of crying yesterday. Will feel even better when meds have left my system - still nauseous and cramping quite a bit x


----------



## Jmushy

Shootingstar- thanks for your msg

Irishflower - im sorry for your news, hope you feel better soon!! Big hugs and maybe we chat again soon... xx


----------



## EG3690

Sorry to see you news Irishflower xx


----------



## Lorz80

Hello everyone! 

I've been following your thread trying to find some answers during my 2ww. I had a transfer of one frosty on the 8th September and today is HPT day. Hubby and I decided we would do the test this eve when we are both home from work. I'm so nervous and have no idea how to get the courage to actually look at the result on the stick! I've bought an extra pack of pregnancy tests in case it's not clear on the one the hospital gave us! 

This is first time for us so I've nothing to compare it to except what I've read and that can all be full of such  conflicting info. Some people seem to get really 'positive' signs but get a bfn and others get no symptoms and a bfp. It's hard to work out what's the drugs and what could be a positive result! 

For me... I've had an achey lower back for most of the tww. I've had funny 'twinges' in my stomach at times too and a bit of nausea yesterday. I've been sooooo hungry and I've had some headaches.ive also been very cold.  I've had an odd feeling low down on the right side and sometimes higher up on the left side. These are all things I wouldn't think twice about at any other time but suddenly I've become obsessed with what my body is doing. 

Anyway, thought I'd just call in and say hello. Seems like it's a super lovely group!

Best wishes

Lorz80


----------



## Tilly8888

Gutted for you Irishflower, although feel I'm fated to the same boat. I tested today with a frer at 5dp5dt and got a bfn, in my heart I feel I'm out. Just never seemed right this cycle. Good luck Lorz, hope you get a positive x


----------



## KDJay

Good luck Lorraine! Hope u have a good result! This 2ww is driving me insane; wasn't as bad last time x


----------



## emotional

Irishflower - I am so very, very sorry. Take time to come to terms with it. This journey is so bloody awful sometimes. Sending hugs xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

Lorz80 - they all sound like VERY positive signs!! Fingers and toes crossed for you. Let us know xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

KDJay - The 2WW is so difficult!  Sending positive thoughts.

Tilly8888 - 5DP5DT is way too early to be sure of a negative result.  I know people who have tested negative on 7DP5DT (and later) and gone on to have a positive.  Out of interest, which test did you use?  First Response Early Result are about the best ones I have used for early detection.  I'm hopeless with the 2WW and always end up testing early.  Sending you lots of positive thoughts.

Lorz80 - Welcome to the thread and congratulations on being PUPO!  Wishing you lots of luck for your HPT this evening, all of your symptoms sound very promising!  Let us know how you get on, fingers crossed for a BFP!

irishflower - Glad to hear you are feeling better today.  I find that allowing a little time to be upset and then looking forwards to next steps is the best way for me to handle things.  Do you know what your next steps will be or are you taking some time first?

AFM - I had my positive OPK yesterday morning, so FET is planned for 24th September (Sunday)!


----------



## Lorz80

Eeeeeek!!!!! Just got a bfp!!!  Tested twice to make sure!   I can't quite believe it!!


----------



## emotional

Lorz80 said:


> Eeeeeek!!!!! Just got a bfp!!! Tested twice to make sure!  I can't quite believe it!!


Lorz80! I knew those symptoms looked good!! I had many of them on my BFP. Congratulations honey xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KDJay

Lorraine congrats!!!! I thought they all sounded like positive signs! 

Tilly that is way too early to be sure either way , still have hope for u!


----------



## KDJay

Shooting star - congrats on having a date!


----------



## Tilly8888

Whoop, congrats lorz, was certain you would with those symptoms. Thanks Kdjay I guess I need to pull up those positive pants. I used a frer test Shootingstar, thanks for that. Will try and not test for a few days x


----------



## Lorz80

Thanks everyone!!

Keeping everything crossed and positive thoughts for everyone else!  

Irisfower, I'm so sorry to hear your news. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better but I'm sure it'll take time for it to sink in and time to decide what the next step is. 

I'll stick around and see how everyone is doing! 

Best wishes to you all 

Lorz80


----------



## shootingstar777

Lorz80 - Fantastic news, huge congratulations on your BFP!!


----------



## EG3690

Congratulations Lorz! xx


----------



## Jmushy

Congratulations Lorz !!  🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------



## Jessica7

Congratulations Loz on the BFP! So pleased for you. 

Shooting star, hopefully I'm right behind you. Had a third scan yesterday and back for a fourth on Friday. I suspect I'll be told to do trigger Friday or Saturday for ET the following Friday or Saturday. My luteal phase is always quite long but I've found the waiting rough. I don't think it's usual to have four scans on a natural cycle! 

Friday will be day 15 so I'm hopeful of a plan then. I'm doing OPKs to be sure but I can't imagine I'll ovulate suddenly!


----------



## Kjg-kj

Hi Guys. Will catch up properly later. Just been for our first FET scan on CD 17 of prognova, lining only 5mm so I have been given oestrogen patches for the next week, then back for another scan.

Did anyone else need the patches? How did you find them? Did that thicken the lining sufficiently?


----------



## Jmushy

Hi everyone, 
Just been back for my final scan and my lining is 9.7mm, which is perfect for the transfer. 
However, as I complained to the clinic as I believe she misread my scan, the technician now is saying that it seems like there is a polyp but not sure as it hasnt change since her scan in 2016.!!!

Im going away on Sun anyway and will see what my doctor in Greece says.

JMushy
Xx


----------



## Tilly8888

JESSICA7- not long now, exciting times.

KJG-KJ- I haven't had the patches but a girl I was on a thread with last year did. She was fine on them, they really helped. Plus she got a bfp and had a baby boy, added bonus!! 

JMUSHY- good luck in Greece, your lining sounds fab!! 

AFM- Still fighting the desire to test all the time, trying to keep busy. Also now have a cold so feel like utter crap. But I guess the headache and runny nose keeps my mind off testing lol xx


----------



## Faith6:12

Hi everyone,

I've stayed away from posting here for the past few weeks but have kept up with how you are doing.

Sending congratulations to the successful FETs for our lovely September group, brilliant news. 

Big hugs to you ladies who didn't make it xxx Unfortunately, it wasn't to be for us either. We had the transfer 2 weeks ago Wednesday and by the 2nd Friday (9days past) I was doubled up in pain with cramps, not mild ones but major cramps. I did an early PT that weekend which read negative but kept up with the meds anyway until OTD when our BFN was confirmed. Period arrived today (full force!) and do you know what I'm glad it's here. The 2 week wait was so painful (mentally) as it just didn't feel right from the start. We lost 11 of our 13 frozen embryos and the 2 we had put back were an 8 and a 10 cell with fragmentation that were transferred day 3- it was a lucky go. Now AF is here, it just feels I'm being reset and is so reassuring that everything is working as it should be in that department.

Next steps for us: attend a counselling session that hospital offer (why not eh? always open to new positive experiences), have a holiday- Vegas?, find a clinic in the west mids that we love, and finally trust in the timing of my life  This is a challenge, not a problem and we will all win.

I won't continue writing anything any further about this because I don't wish to dampen your beautiful spirits but if anyone going through the same wants to communicate then send me a private message and I'll happily drink a virtual glass of wine with you as we toast to our next attempt and the future!

Sending lots of love to you all, Faith xxx


----------



## EG3690

so sorry to read your post Faith. Your mindset on the situation seems like a good one. I wish you loads of luck with your next attempt and a fabulous holiday, wherever you end up xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Faith, I'm sorry too, it's such an emotional journey. I think your attitude is great though  and I'm sure you will get there. Good luck, and enjoy Vegas baby!!! Xx


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Faith,

Thanks for your msg, it is beautiful!! 
This journey is not easy but as you said, we are all winners.

Hope to hear from you soon!

JMushy
Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Jmushy - Fantastic news about your lining!  I would certainly get your doctor in Greece to advise further regarding the suspect polyp.  Wishing you good luck for your trip.  Do you know roughly when transfer should be?

Tilly8888 - Sending you positive thoughts while you are in your 2WW!  Well done for staying clear of the tests.

Faith6:12 - I'm so sorry to read your news.  It sounds like you have exactly the right mindset in moving forward with your next steps and a counselling session.  You're right - it can't hurt at all and will only be positive.  A holiday also sounds like an excellent idea - so I hope that you enjoy your time away wherever that will be.

Kjg-kj - Wishing you well over the next week and for your oestrogen patches and scan.

Jessica7 - Did they tell you how big your follicle(s) were at your scan yesterday?  I'm doing a naturally timed FET but at my scan, I was told that the biggest follicle was 12mm (on Day 9).  I worked out that my positive OPK should be around 5 days later as the follicles generally grow about 2mm per day - and it was!  Hoping all goes well at your next scan tomorrow and that you have a plan to transfer then!   The waiting is the worst.

AFM - Just waiting now...  Transfer on Sunday.  I am eating brazil nuts daily (5 per day) and drinking plenty of water.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone! xx


----------



## Jmushy

Hi shootingstar,

Im flying out on Sun 24/09 and having a scan at the clinic on Mon morning, if everything goes is ok Im having the transfer in the afternoon.. 😬😬😬

But to be honest with you Im soo confused at the moment that Im now not sure if I should have it done now or perhaps have a hysteroscopy + embryoscratch then go back in a couple of months!!! 😱😱😱😱

JMushy


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi Jmushy,

I think its always a good idea to go with your gut. Maybe wait and see what the doctor in Greece says on Monday? I had what looked like a polyp on a scan, and it was never mentioned at the next scan, so it can't have been anything at all. That cycle was successful! You'll have more information to work with on Monday. Wishing you lots of luck! xx


----------



## KDJay

Faith I'm so sorry for the BFN but your message was really inspiring. We got a BFN yesterday on our otd (9dp) and yesterday was a dark day but I will def take light from your message. Thank you.


----------



## Jmushy

Thanks Shootingstar!

KDJay - Im sorry for your result. Take care of yourself!

Xx


----------



## KDJay

Thanks jmushy


----------



## Lorz80

KDJay I'm sorry to hear your result. Take care of yourself. X


----------



## Tilly8888

Sorry to hear that KDJay, sending you virtual hugs, its so rubbish the whole process. We need some more bfps on this board!!!

I guess I'm the next one to find out their fate, although OTD is 2 weeks after ET, which seems incredibly long to me. Still not feeling it x


----------



## KDJay

We def do need some bfp on this board!


----------



## Lorz80

Faith, I've just read your beautiful message.  I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you. What an amazing attitude you have! Wishing you all the very best for he future.


----------



## Lorz80

Fingers crossed for you Tilly!!


----------



## Jessica7

Evening ladies, hope all are getting on ok. Finally today we got the go ahead for my trigger injection and we have just done it, and ET will be next Friday as long as the frosties thaw ok. 

Feels weird to have actually done it - while trying to get my little one to sleep and make dinner ;-) a bit different to the full cycle a couple of years ago!

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## emotional

Faith - what beautiful words. I have shed a few tears reading them. Take care of yourself and good luck for the next time....it will happen in the end. Stay strong. 

Tilly8888 - you have done so well staying clear of testing. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

Jessica7 - fab news about your trigger! One step closer!

AFM - still popping the (prognova) pills. My scan is next Friday and getting nervous that my lining will be too thin. I'm drinking POM juice every day and having acupuncture tomorrow. Having a couple of Brazil nuts too and drinking lots of water, no caffeine, no alcohol. Not sure what else I can do but hope and pray!
Realised today that I haven't actually told anyone that I've started FET, not even my mum! It just doesn't seem as intense and a fresh cycle. I'm sure the 2ww will be just as hideous but at this point, just taking tablets it doesn't seem like it's actually happening. Anyone else feel like this? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing well?

I've woken up to a cold and sore throat and am now doing major stress that this will affect treatment. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inaaya

Emotional - I'm still waiting for my lining to thicken it was 6.5 at last scan clinic have said if it goes over 7mm they wil have me in for fet 
I've had such a bad cold and sore thrust since Thursday and have been stressing about same thing! Didn't even take anything for it incase it ruins my chances!! I'm on cycle day 23 today worried even if lining thickens it will be to late for any implantation to happen xx


----------



## Inaaya

Jmushy - think your the next out of us to have transfer good luck is it tommorow or Tuesday xxx


----------



## Jmushy

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is ok and not much drama or stress around as we must keep calm.. 😉😉

Inaaya and Emotional- Im sorry you not been well lately! But lets keep positive.

Im having a last scan tomorrow morning and if everything is ok I will have the transfer in the afternoon!! 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼

Take care

JMushy
Xxxx


----------



## Tilly8888

Emotional/ Inaaya- sorry you are feeling ill. I have had a cold since ET and still have a cough and runny nose.

Jmushy- good luck tomorrow, thinking of you, fingers crossed.

AFM- OTD tomorrow, bricking it. Have been having some spotting last few days. Don't know if that's a good sign or not x


----------



## EG3690

Good luck Tilly. Hope the spotting is bubs getting comfy xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Tilly8888 - Wishing you luck for OTD tomorrow!  Spotting can be a good sign at this stage.  Everything crossed for you.

Jmushy - Hoping that everything goes well for you tomorrow and that you can transfer in the afternoon!

Inaaya - Wishing you luck for your next scan and hoping that the lining has thickened for you!

emotional - I could have written your post myself this morning.  I started with a cold and feeling unwell yesterday, and all night had a cold and sore throat.  Throat is still bad today.  I have been worrying about the same thing.  Good luck for your next scan!

Jessica7 - Fantastic that you have triggered and have a date.  Not long to go now!  I agree - so very different with a LO...no rest at all!

KDJay - So sorry to read about your result.  Sending a big hug to you.

AFM - Transfer was this afternoon, and I now have a 4AB embryo on board!  Great news from the clinic - the embryo that was defrosted was a 3BB, so it has improved upon defrosting, before transfer.  I got a great picture of it   I have an awful sore throat and cold though so I'm worried this might affect things.  Still...thinking positive!  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## emotional

I can't believe how many of us have colds during FET! Today I have the worst headache with it and my nose is streaming! I obviously don't want to take any painkillers or anything that could cause a problem but I feel pants! 

In my fresh cycle I had tonsillitis! Ended in BFN and so now I am so worried. I have my next scan on Friday so have a bit of time to feel better. Will ask them all about it then. Has anyone mentioned to their consultant and had a response? What an absolute pain in the ****! Sorry for rant - head feels like it's about to explode x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi emotional, I'm sure paracetamol is OK to take, but obviously understand you not wanting to take anything.  I have been taking paracetamol, thinking that it might help to keep my temperature normal xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Bfp for me ladies!! Xx 😀


----------



## Jmushy

Congratulations Tilly!!! 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## emotional

Ah fab news Tilly!! Congratulations. 

Hope your cold disappears very soon xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Just had my scan and there was no poplyps... transfer booked for 1pm today.  🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------



## Tilly8888

Good luck Jmushy 🤞xx


----------



## emotional

Good luck jmushy!! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - I rang clinic and they said paracetamol is fine. I've had some. Thank the lord! Hope you are feeling better xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inaaya

Good luck j mushy xx


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all are having a great beginning of week!

I had my tranfer done today!! 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼
I have decided to have just one put in as after tawing one of them was very low quality and they said they dont think it will survive next time. But I asked them to freeze them 2 back. Although I would have more chances to get pregnant with two, the chances of miscarriage are also higher! 

I them had 'jon snow'  (as my husband call it) in and  had intralipid infusion, which apparently helps to suppress the NKcells.

My doctor also precribed me two other type of progesterone which are  Utrogestan  200mg to take it every morning from tomorrow and Lentogest 341mg/2 ml 2 ampoules in case a bleed again (if I get BFP).

Have any of you had or heard about any of these Medications?

Take care !!

JMushy
Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone!

JMushy - Congratulations on being PUPO and welcome to the 11 day wait!   Fingers crossed for us both (and everyone else!).  So glad to hear you got to have the transfer.  I also went for SET.

emotional - This has to be the worst cold ever!  I haven't felt this rough for a long time.  But no temperature though, thankfully!  Glad you have rang the clinic to confirm about the paracetamol, it might just take the edge off how you are feeling.  I hope you are feeling better soon too!

Tilly8888 - Congratulations!  This is lovely news 

AFM - Still suffering with the most awful cold.  Up some of last night with a sore throat, and today I have just felt rough.  Taking paracetamol and keeping fingers crossed tightly that this doesn't affect the embryo in any way.  No indications of implantation yet, but on high alert for any cramping at all!  I haven't had cramping with the progesterone since starting it on Wednesday, so I'm preferring to believe any cramping I get over the next few days is implantation.  So far there has been none but it's very early yet! xx


----------



## EG3690

Congratulations Tilly! 

Good luck following your transfer jmushy. I've not heard of the medication you mentioned, so sorry, no help there xx


----------



## Inaaya

Tilly congratulations!! 

Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

How are you getting on EG3690, when is your scan?  Hope you are feeling well xx


----------



## Jessica7

Wonderful news Tilly! Congratulations!! I’m thrilled for you xx

Afm day 1 of progesterone today, I’d forgotten how shattering it is. Feels weird that ET will be this week. 

J x


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - hope you feel better soon! No temperature is good!! I've had my head over a steaming bowl of water for best part of the day trying to drain my sinuses. Did you ask your clinic if a cold could affect chances of implantation?

Jmushy - congrats on being PUPO! Sending lots of luck your way.

Jessica - progesterone is just the pits! Always bloats me and is just vile but necessary. ET this week!! Woohoo. Do you know when? What was your lining like?

AFM - still in cold hell but am trying to rest and not stress about it. Desperately want to feel better before my scan on Friday. 

What was everyone's linings like at their scans for go ahead?? I know my clinic like to see 8mm but what were yours?? Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica7

Hi emotional - we are looking at Friday, they will contact me on Thursday to book it in. We’ve booked a hotel Friday night and LO is with grandparents so I can just chill out post transfer. Really looking forward to an early night and a lie in. 

I’ve also got acupuncture on Friday morning, we’ve always done that before so it’s about sticking as close as poss to what’s worked previously!


----------



## emotional

Jessica - wonderful news!! Great idea about booking a hotel - what a lovely treat!

I always do acupuncture as well but have done it after transfer other than with my LO when I managed before and after! 

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

emotional - I didn't ask at the clinic and now I am kicking myself for not doing.  This cold is honestly the worst one I've ever had.  Yesterday, I couldn't breathe at all through my nose, and this made swallowing difficult because of the blockage.  I just feel rough!!  I am very much hoping this will not affect my embryo but it's too late now.  I just have to trust in it.  I really want a Lemsip, but know it's not to be taken in pregnancy  I hope you are feeling better today?  It's good that you won't be transferring immediately - I'm sure that the cold will be gone by the time of FET.  My lining was just over 10mm thick on day 9.  What cycle day are you on now?

Jessica7 - Lovely idea to book a hotel post transfer!  Wishing you luck for Friday!

AFM - I am feeling positive as I have had very similar cramping to what I have experienced on previous FETs which gave a BFP.  Of course, there is no way of knowing if the cramping is just because of the transfer procedure, the progesterone or (hopefully) implantation, but I'm preferring to think positively.  I had a little last night, and on and off throughout the day today.

Sending positive thoughts to everyone! xx


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - probably best to not know! It will cause you stress anyway. Cramping sounds like a great sign!
I'm feeling a lot better after having my head over a hot steaming bowl of water for most of yesterday so it may be worth a try?  

My scan is Friday but I'm scared that I won't have a thick enough lining as my last FET this happened and since then I've had a mmc and ERPC so I'm beyond scared truthfully. Lining was find on last ivf cycle but I'm always better in a fresh than a frozen. If I've about 8mm I will be happy. 
I've been drinking POM juice and eating Brazil's every day religiously. 
What did everyone do after transfer? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - Forgot to answer the cycle date. I'm on day 13 of progynova tablets today. Was yours a natural FET? 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Hey ladies!!!

Thanks for all posite messages! Im praying for all of us every morning!

Emotinal - my lining was 9.7mm prior transfer.

Shootingstar - hope you get well soon

Inaaya - how are you doing darling?

I was feeling really nauseous last night but I guess was a result of the IV medication that I had. 

We are having a 5 days hols in Crete now and Im trying to relax as much as I can. 😎

Take care you all !

JMushi
Xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Jmushy- congratulations on being pupo, enjoy the sunshine 🌞

Shootingstar- I hope you feel better soon and that you are thinking sticky thoughts, the cramping sounds very promising indeed.

Jessica- I will have everything crossed for you on Friday, the progesterone does suck, but you are probably on it for the next 12 weeks 😁

Emotional- good luck for your scan, I hope your lining is nice and thick. I don't know what my was, I try not to listen to such things so I can't Google and stress myself out.

Afm- have a beta tomorrow, so fingers crossed it's a good one. I have a long history of pregnancy loss 🤞xx


----------



## Jmushy

Good luck Tilly! 
Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Jmushy - Thanks for the well wishes!  Enjoy your holidays 

Tilly8888 - Thanks for the thoughts!  Wishing you lots of luck for your beta tomorrow!

emotional - Yes, mine was a natural, timed with OPK.  When is the earliest that you could transfer?  Would they do it Friday if the lining is thick enough?  I think you're right about not knowing if the cold can affect things.  I haven't had a temperature so that's a good sign.  Good to hear you are feeling better after your hot steam, I might take your advice on that.  I have everything crossed for your Friday scan.  After transfer, I have just continued eating Brazil nuts, and drinking a glass of POM juice every day.  I've also cut out coffee completely (and obviously alcohol) and I drink one or two cups of tea per day.  Other than that, I've carried on as normal.

Fingers crossed for more BFPs on the thread! xx


----------



## emotional

Good luck Tilly!

Shootingstar - mine was medicated but no DR, just progynova. From what I understand once they are happy with my lining I start cyclogest for 5 days then transfer. I have a 5 day blast so it's to make sure the timing is spot on. No temperature is a great sign. I'm sure it will be fine! I have a great feeling for you. 
The steam def helped along with resting and drinking warm drinks - honey and fresh lemon juice helped loads. I'm terrified for Friday - feel sick at the thought of it. 


We def need more BFPs on here!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

Ladies - I know you will appreciate this. I have just tried a glass of beetroot juice (as I heard it helps with lining) and almost vomited! Has anyone else tried this? Good lord it was vile. If I have to have it then I will be needing to put a peg on my nose! 

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

Hi all , I'm new on here hope u don't mind me joining you. My transfer is booked for this Friday! Feeling slightly nervous as it gets closer now. Praying it thaws ok. This is our last chance. We have a 4 year old daughter, our miracle baby, conceived through a fresh ivf cycle so hoping to complete our family with a sibling from our last frozen blasto...... Good luck to you all x


----------



## emotional

Welcome Lec,

Have you got 1 frostie? Me too! I'm scared of the thaw too. 

What kind of FET have you had? Medicated or natural?

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

Yes just the one and medicated FET.  I started with the trigger shot. Then on progynova and prednisolone. And at the weekend started the lovely pressaries 😣
When is your transfer? I just hope we get to a least put it back for a chance. Can i ask what u will do the week after transfer with work? I'm tempted to take it off to give my self the best possible chance! I work 3 days in a early years so lots of bending and picking things up etc! X


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Lec246 - Welcome to the thread!  Wishing you lots of luck for this coming Friday!  Good idea to take some time to relax post transfer.  I haven't had the chance to do this and I regret not doing so.

emotional - I've not tried beetroot juice but it doesn't sound very pleasant!!  Would eating pickled beetroot have the same benefits?  I am sticking firmly to POM juice 

AFM - 3DP5DT.  More cramping today but this cold is sticking around!  I can't believe it's day 5 of this cold and it's still not much better.

I hope everyone else is doing OK? xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Hey Shootingstar. I spoke to the nurse about having colds, she said it was really common around transfer time. She said she thinks it can help as your immune system is busy fighting it and not focused on the embryo implanting. Don't know if it's true, but it work for me. Will you test early? Xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Greetings Lec246 😀good luck for Friday x


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi Tilly8888, thanks so much for this, it really helps to hear that colds can be positive!  I had heard something about the immune system but wasn't sure at all about the reason why it could help.  But it's good to hear it won't harm.  I'll definitely test early - I'm hopeless in the 2WW.  It's a practical impossibility for me to wait until OTD!  But I have been through this a few times now and had a few early losses.  A positive at a very early stage will just mean to me that things are "going in the right direction", rather than a definite positive result.  Just proof I suppose that the embryo survived the transfer.  One thing I definitely will not be doing this time if I get a positive, is monitoring the darkness of the tests using cheap internet test sticks.  If I get a clear positive, I'll wait then until test day and will stop testing altogether   How are you feeling?? xx


----------



## Tilly8888

😂monitoring the darkness of tests, haha I do that every time, it drives you insane. I have had 5 losses in total and 2 of them were blighted ovums/ empty sacs and the bloody shade of the line made me crazy.

I feel okay, have another 2ww for the scan now. Just trying to forget about it all, which obviously is impossible, it's all I think about. Still having spotting and scared every time I go to the loo in case there is blood. So basically I'm okay, just a crazy lady who checks her knickers and toilet paper numerous times throughout the day. Hopefully you will be joining me in this crazy world shortly. When will you test? Xx


----------



## lucy973

Hi Ladies

First time posting, I am undergoing my first FET cycle (after a failed fresh cycle in May), I had one embryo transferred last Friday. Today I have started bleeding (only lightly). I have also just done a pregnancy test that that has come back as negative. I just wondered if anyone has gone onto having a positive result after 7 days still showing as negative. Losing hope rather quickly


----------



## shootingstar777

Tilly8888 - I usually test on 4DP5DT because I've had a positive on that day on the last three embryo transfers (one fresh and two frozen).  I have tested today and to be honest, I think it could possibly be a little early for this cycle.  I'm getting a few symptoms (reflux, heartburn, cramping) which could all of course be down to other things, but my pregnancy test is (I think) an extremely faint positive.  The line is so faint that it's hard to know whether I am imagining it.  Other cycles, there has been a clear, but very very faint line.  I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that the embryo was a 3BB when it was frozen, and the others were already at the 4 stage?  Anyway, a couple more days for me then I'll test again.  If negative, I'll carry on the wait until OTD...  Glad to hear you are OK.  I know what you mean about trying to forget but it's all you can think about!  It is a crazy old wait.  Fingers crossed I'll be joining you soon  xx

lucy973 - Welcome to the thread!  I don't think that bleeding is necessarily a concern, but I do know people who have tested negative at 7DP5DT (and later) and gone on to have a BFP.  Are you 6DP5DT - was it a 5 day embryo?  Sending positive thoughts to you xx


----------



## Jmushy

Shootingstar - you are soo funy!!!! I would be much more anxious about it if I had tested on day 4 and it was a faint positive!! But lets keep positive. 😃😃

Inaaya - have you had your scan today? Let us know how did it go?? 

AFM - Im on 3DP5DT and I am not feeling anything. But I didn't feel anything last time and was BFP of twins!! 
Im on holiday at the moment and trying to relax but having lots of light wakings (beach, museum, shops, restaurants). Do you guys know if this can be a good or a bad thing?? 

JMushy
Xx


----------



## lucy973

Shootingstar - Thank you your message. No it was a 6 day blastocyst. I am just trying to relax and hoping that the bleeding stops tomorrow


----------



## shootingstar777

lucy973 - I have everything crossed for you!

Jmushy - I really wish I was away on holidays at the moment!  I really couldn't have landed in a busier time to have FET, and that on top of having the worst cold I've every experienced in my life starting the day before FET, I'll be amazed if this works.  If I could lie in bed all day at the moment I would, as that's pretty much all I feel like doing.  I have everything crossed for us both!  Walks are absolutely fine - I'm sure a good thing as I imagine the walking keeps the blood flowing around to where it needs to be 

Hope everyone else is doing well? xx


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - I very faint line is a line! Eeeek! Hope you feel better soon. I am def on the mend now. Thank god for rest and steam!! 

Jmushy - sending you lots of luck. Enjoy the sunshine. 

Tilly - until OTD you will never really know. Try to relax as much as is possible on this crazy journey. 

AFM - scan tomorrow and I'm pooping my pants! Terrified there will be a problem. 
Having lots of ewcm today. Anyone else had this?? I'm guessing it's the oestrogen but it seems to have hit an all time high! 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Shootingstar - sometimes beeing busy is not a bad thing at this point. Im sorry you are not feeling 100% but like the others said, your immune system will be busy fighting with the cold and leaving your pupo alone. 
Apparently will be raining here today and tomorrow and I dont know what to do to kill some time and not to think about it! 😬😬

Emotional- thanks for your msg! Sorry, what ewcm stands for again?

Hope everybody else are ok??

🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼

JMushy
Xx


----------



## emotional

Hey everyone!

Just been for my scan and my lining is 11.7mm - god love that POM juice!! 

Transfer scheduled for Thursday!!! I am sooooo relieved.

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Well done Emotional ! 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻


----------



## emotional

Hey everyone!

Just been for my scan and my lining is 11.7mm - god love that POM juice!! 

Transfer scheduled for Thursday!!! I am sooooo relieved.

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

Wow emotional that's great! 
I have transfer today all being well with the thaw process I'm so nervius dreading my phone ringing with bad news I've been drinking pom juice too thus week! And pineapple core and today I've started brazil nuts! X


----------



## Tilly8888

Lucy973- how's it going? Have you tested again? I know people who don't get a bfp until OTD, it's just a waiting game and it sucks xx

Shootingstar- all sounds very promising for you, although I totally understand your attitude about it all. Will you test again tomorrow? Xx 

Lec246- hope you are now PUPO x

Jmushy- fingers crossed for you, will you join us crazies and test early, or are you more sensible and wait until OTD? Sending you both sticky thoughts.
Xx

Emotional- great news on the scan, it's a fab lining. Not long to go now xx 

AFM, just counting down days ( hours, minutes) until the first scan. Just hoping we get to see a heartbeat and not a black empty sac. Xx


----------



## EG3690

Hi ladies,

Just had a quick catch up over the past few days posts. 

Welcome lec and I hope your transfer has gone ahead ok today.

Yay emotional for the transfer next week!

Shooting star, keeping my fingers crossed for you that the line is lovely and clear next time you see it  

Jmushy, sounds like a lovely way to be spending a few days.

Hi Lucy, I was spotting at 8dp5dt, and only got a faint positive at 9dp5dt. It was a couple of days later before it showed clearly. So fingers crossed for you that it's a shy one!

Tilly, the 2ww on top of the previous waiting is a killer!

AFM, I've had a bit of a week. I too started with a stinking cold at the beginning of the week. On Tuesday night I had a bleed, which to me was significant. It was fresh red and dribbled into the loo when I went (sorry tmi!) so was gutted and anxious as hell. Ended up ringing the on call dr at the clinic, and I had a scan at the clinic yesterday (instead of having to wait until by original appointment on this coming Tuesday). Thankfully the dr spotted a little bubba, with heartbeat, measuring exactly where it should do for dates. Then she saw what she thought was where the second one must have been. She was saying it looked like that one wasn't there anymore, only to move the probe and find it! It's measuring 5-6 days behind where it should be, but it had a heart beat. So I've now got to wait until a week on Tuesday to get scanned again and see what has happened to the pair of them. So as it stands, I'm 6weeks 6days today with twins! (That is mad writing that!!!)

Given that it's the end of September, I'll wish you all good luck as I'm sure there'll be more chat in FET October. I pushed my luck joining in on the September group (my FET ended up being 31st Aug for the newer ladies) so will move on, and maybe see some of you again in the future when ('if' according to my husband   )we go for FET again xx


----------



## emotional

Lec - wishing you lots of luck! How did you get on today with transfer?? 

Shootingstar - have you tested again yet?? 

Jmushy - keeping fingers crossed for you. 

Tilly - time just starts to stand still waiting for scans. Do you have any pregnancy symptoms yet? 

AFM - just back from acupuncture. She's attacked my nose and head to purge this cold. It's on it's last legs and is almost gone (thank god) 

I am so nervous about the thaw process and terrified our little frostie won't survive but am thinking positively. This is our time!

Also side note - Brazil nuts. Apparently the ones from China are not good as the soil there doesn't have the nutrients and so there's no selenium in them - who knew?! Now I shall be checking when my nuts come from. As if this wasn't crazy enough eh?! You've got to laugh. 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

EG3690 - omg twins!!!! Amazing news lovely. I'm thrilled for you. Take care of yourself and do keep in touch. Sending you massive hugs xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Congratulations EGG!!!!

I am from Brazil originally and never heard about the brazilian nuts be good for pregnancy!! Will tell all my friends over there.. 😉😉😉

JMushy
Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone!

emotional - Absolutely brilliant news about your lining!  Not long to transfer day now   Everything crossed for Thursday!!

EG3690 - Wow, what a few days you have had.  Huge congratulations on your twins news, that's amazing! 

Tilly8888 - I have everything crossed for you for your scan xx

Lec246 - I hope all went well with your transfer!

Jmushy - I hope you're having a nice relaxing time!  That's me finished work for a break now too!  I'm going to find plenty of relaxing things to keep me busy but unfortunately will be subject to UK weather   Luckily, this nasty cold is starting to go.

AFM - Well, I tested again today and had a very strange result.  Has anyone else had the same?  I tested with a Clearblue 6 days early test.  A very very faint line appeared (expected to be very faint at this stage if there is one there, so I get that) but it disappeared completely after about 10-15 minutes.  Am I just going mad or can this really happen?  I had this once with a Sainsbury's test but I didn't think it would happen with Clearblue?  

Sending positive thoughts to everyone! xx


----------



## Lec246

Hi all 

Hope u r all ok. 

Wow eg3690 twins that's amazing congratulations!! 

Thanks emotional 
My transfer went well my little embie thawed 100% and expanding on transfer. OTD 10th Oct. 

I had brazil nuts this morning and to be honest tasted them all day and have made me feel quite sick!! I only ate 3! I wonder if i crush them and put with cereal they may be better!! Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hello Ladies!

I think sadly a chemical for me this time.  I saw a definite line on 5DP5DT and now there is no line at all today (6DP5DT).  I'll still do a test on test day (5th Oct), but I'm fairly sure it will be negative.

Lec246 - I eat Brazil nuts whole on Alpen, much nicer!

Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Efi78

emotional said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just been for my scan and my lining is 11.7mm - god love that POM juice!!
> 
> Transfer scheduled for Thursday!!! I am sooooo relieved.
> 
> Xx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my God emotional this is fantastic lining. Mine also usually gets to 7-7.5. How did you manage to get it to 11.7? Please share any tips!

AF arrived yesterday so I am starting my natural cycle FET. If lining doesn't get above 7mm we go for a natural ine


----------



## Efi78

shootingstar777 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I think sadly a chemical for me this time. I saw a definite line on 5DP5DT and now there is no line at all today (6DP5DT). I'll still do a test on test day (5th Oct), but I'm fairly sure it will be negative.
> 
> Lec246 - I eat Brazil nuts whole on Alpen, much nicer!
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


Shootingstar don't despair. You never know. Test again in a few days

EG that's amazing news!so happy for you


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - perhaps leave it a few days to test. These early tests are a real stress I think. It is still very early. Fingers crossed for you. 

Efi78 - I was fully expecting a bad lining as I really feel no different and expected to feel a little bloated. Especially since my last FET was 7.8m max! This time the difference for me was no DR which I had last time and truly don't think I bounce back well from. Also POM juice everyday, Brazil nuts, keeping Feet and stomach warm (big boots!), I have done some fertility yoga a few times with legs up wall and have done a couple of 25 min walks to get blood pumping, fish oils, vitamin d spray, acupuncture. Not sure if any made any difference but it was worth the try. 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Thanks Efi78 - I'll wait a few more days then test again.

Thanks emotional - I was sure that I had so much against me on this try, I will be very surprised if this turns around!  I have everything crossed for your transfer on Thursday!

AFM - Assuming the line I had the other day was an evaporation line, has anyone else tested negative 6DP5DT using very sensitive tests (FRER, CB Early Result) and then gone on to get a positive before OTD?  I have friends who say they didn't get a BFP until OTD (or just a day or two before) but I am wondering if they didn't use the very sensitive tests.  Realistically, I think I felt the beginnings of implantation the day after transfer, so I was kind of half expecting a positive test by 6DP5DT.  My feeling is that this is a chemical and would be very happy to be proven wrong! xx


----------



## Jmushy

Shootingstar- Lets keep positive!!
Im having UK weather here too, raining for 3 days now!!
Hope you have a relaxing break.

JMushy
X


----------



## Tilly8888

I had a negative frer at 5dp5dt, not even a squinter.

It's still really early, hang in there xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Thanks Tilly8888 and Jmushy!

Hope the weather improves for you soon Jmushy! xx


----------



## emotional

Hi everyone,

How are you all doing today? Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Hello everyone!

I have decided to test it today, got my pharmacy test from my bag at the hotel room, followed thr instructions, waited for the lines and NOTHING happened!! Would that be a falty strip??

Then decided to go to a local pharmacy to find out that they dont open on Sunday in Crete!! 🙄🙄😬😬

Ive reliased then that isn't time for me to do it then!! Will wait until next friday then..

Hope you have a great positive week ahead!

JMushy
Xx


----------



## emotional

Jmushy - if nothing happened at all, as in no control line or anything then I would say it was faulty for sure. An omen to wait until Friday perhaps?!  x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

What a pain Jmushy, I bet you were all psyched up for it and then for nothing to happen, how annoying. Is OTD Friday? 

How is everyone else?

Shootingstar hope you are Ok, have you tested today?  Xx


----------



## Lec246

Evening all.

Oh jmushy. What a pain especially when u work yourself up to it! Hang on in there til OTD.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Afm I'm now 2dpt not felt great today had some dull tummy pains not sleeping well so feel crappy in the day  hoping for a better night sleep. Can't seem to think of anything else other then what's going on inside my belly!!! X


----------



## emotional

Lec - that's totally normal. Watch a funny film to try and distract yourself for an hour or so.

Shootingstar - how are you??

Tilly - Lovely to hear from you too.

I have a question - does progesterone raise your body temp? 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

Thanks emotional. Ok defiantly try that. Not sure about progesterone and body temp sorry can't help. X


----------



## Tilly8888

Yea I think it does Emotional, that's why you get a raise in temperature after ovulation x


----------



## Tilly8888

Lec246, hang on in there. Are you going to test early?

It's just a never ending waiting game this fertility lark. Waiting to start ivf, waiting for period, waiting whilst down regging, waiting for lining to thicken, waiting for 2ww to finish- feel like I have been waiting for something for months x


----------



## emotional

Tilly, ahhh that makes sense. Cyclogest did have symptoms being hot flushes too! 

I have been checking my temp as had a cold which is almost gone but panicked when it went up 0.4 - not that it was over 37 you realise! I'm a nut job already and hubby just looks at me with that face that says "are you for real?" Hence I asked you lovely lot who know and understand xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

emotional - I'm not sure about progesterone and body temperature.  Have you got a temperature?  I am sure I had one earlier this week, my thermometer is faulty (I found out when I used my basal one, which recorded a fever).  But I think it was down to my nasty cold, which incidentally turned out to be the very worst cold I've ever had.  Timing with FET could not have been worse - I'm a little better but still not at all 100%.  Definitely would mention it to your clinic if you're worried at all xx

Lec246 - Good idea to distract yourself if at all possible.  It never is possible for me - but TV series are about the best distraction   Sending positive thoughts xx

Jmushy - what a pain!  But I agree - it's a sign...were you planning to test early?  I hope you're enjoying your holidays!

AFM - I'm feeling OK.  I'm gutted because I know my FET has not worked this time.  I realised today when I had a pearly white Clearblue Early Result test with no hint of a line whatsoever this morning that the ones I have done previously have had very very faint lines.  These have not got darker and in some cases disappeared almost completely after the first 10 minutes or so.  I should start my period in a day or so, then I will know for sure.  I know this might seem early as it's not OTD yet but in a way, I'm trying to prepare myself for it and look forward to the next FET (which will be my last embryo).  It's a 4AB, but has a lower EmbryoScope score, so not 100% sure what that means, but I will ask xx

Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Sorry to hear that Shootingstar. Remember it only takes one. This was my last frozen embryo and it was the worst quality out of 5 xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Thanks so much Tilly8888, your post does give me hope!!  I had worried about this being the last embryo and what this means in terms of quality - but it's very good to hear a success story!  xx


----------



## Jmushy

Lec - seems there is someone inside your belly!! 😃😃😃
Try to relax as much as I can.

AFM - Just got home from my 'rainy' holiday. My husband wants me to test it again. Will see how I feel tomorrow.

Night Night 
Xx


----------



## Lec246

Morning all 
Tilly8888 I'm not sure if I will test early , how early do u think is ok? 

Jmushy sorry u had a rainy holiday! Not much better here either was miserable yesterday!! 

Where abouts are you all ? I'm east sussex. 

I've woken this morning all coldy and sore throat (((( xx


----------



## EG3690

Shootingstar, fingers crossed that it's just keeping you waiting and AF stays away xx

Lec, I'm just about over my cold. Plenty if fluid and paracetamol were my saving grace.
I'm near Peterborough.

xx


----------



## Lec246

Thanks eg3690!
Can't wonder at it with this warm then cold weather! How r u doing anyway? Twins bet u were in shock! Amazing news xx


----------



## Jmushy

Hey Ladies,
I had my pharmacy test today and had a BFP result!!! Early days still..
Im having my BHCG test in Fri.

Have you ahd to change your medication after that??

Just waiting for my clinic's reply.

Have a lovely day

jMushxx


----------



## Kjg-kj

Jmushy- That's awesome news, congratulations! How many days past transfer are you? What sort of test did you use? FRER? Xx


----------



## Jmushy

Kgj - Im on 8dpt
I used clear blue.
I decided to have it tested as Im feeling a bit dizzy today...

Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Jmushy - That is fantastic news!  Congratulations!  A lovely end to your holiday   Wishing you all the best for the coming weeks and for your first scan.

AFM - My period is arriving, so I'm officially starting my next FET cycle.  This is very bitter sweet - on the one hand, I'm very sad about my September cycle being unsuccessful, but on the other, I'm glad to see my period arriving as it signals the beginning of what could potentially be a pregnancy.  Wishing all of you lovely and supportive ladies much success in your cycles - I'll hang around here just to see how the rest of you get on with OTDs, but I'm joining the FET October board too!  Sending positive thoughts to all  xxx


----------



## Lec246

Amazing jmushy! So pleased for you x

Good luck to you shootingstar hope it all goes your way next time X


----------



## Tilly8888

Fab news Jmushy 😀 the wait for the first scan is just as stressful as the 2ww xx


----------



## EG3690

Congratulations jmushy!

Lec, it was the shock at seeing either of them to be honest. I'd convinced myself that there was a problem as my symptoms had settled right off just before my bleed. We knew there was obviously a chance of twins putting 2 back, but we also knew the odds we'd been given. Just hoping they both continue to do well. A week to wait until we see what they are up to xx


----------



## Lec246

Amazing news eg3690 I bet you are thrilled!! X


----------



## emotional

Jmushy - amazing news!! Congratulations x

Shootingstar - I'm so very sorry. Good luck on your next cycle. I'm hoping it's a sticky one for you.

AFM - progesterone seems to be causing me some mild cramping but I'm guessing that's normal. I'm on 3 of those hideous pessaries a day. Hate them! 

Heard a great one today - eating a macdonalds is recommended after ET - apparently the high salt makes the lining sticky. What an excuse! I am going to try it tho!! 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

Haha Emotional, worth a shot, sounds like good logic. How are you feeling? Not long to go for you now xx


----------



## emotional

Tilly - transfer is Thursday so not long at all. I'm terrified it won't thaw but am staying positive. 

How are you feeling? 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

I'm fine, actually worried as don't feel any symptoms.

It will defrost, I think over 95% do. Just stay positive. This pregnancy is a result of my last frostie. Ek Thursday, good luck. Are you an early tester? X


----------



## emotional

Tilly - transfer is Thursday so not long at all. I'm terrified it won't thaw but am staying positive. 

How are you feeling? 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

Tilly - you are right - with such high thaw rates it will be fine! 

I have a good feeling about this cycle and have decided to be positive and hopeful. 

I am not an early tester - can't stand the stress of it all. I have always waited until test day even though it's soooo hard! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Thanks for the message ladies. Im still in disbelief..

Emotional - Good luck on Thu, try and stay positive as we are having so many food results here!! Enjoy your McDonald! 😋😋

Tilly - don't worry about symthoms as I still don't feel any difference, appart from me being dizzy for 3 min this morning.

My doctor suggested for me to have another intralipds infusion in about 7 days. Do you guys know any clinic London (appart from Harley Street) that offers this service for non patients?

Hope you all have a FANTASTIC night!

JMushy


----------



## emotional

Hi all,

Quick question - did anyone do the pineapple thing? If so, what did you do?? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EG3690

No pineapple for me emotional, just POM juice and Brazil nuts xx


----------



## Lec246

I ate the pineapple core leading up to transfer then went to Brazil nuts and pom juice. I have 2 nuts crushed in a yoghurt each morning with a glass of pom juice. Healthy I guess if nothing else! X


----------



## emotional

Thanks ladies - I'm on the POM and Brazil nuts so will stick with that I think. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

Good luck tomorrow Emotional, everything crossed for you 🤞😗 xx


----------



## emotional

Thanks Tilly - pooping my pants incase embie doesn't thaw. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

understandable, but it WILL. Think positive xxxxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow emotional!!  Will be thinking about you and sending you lots of positive thoughts.  I'm going to be the same worrying about the thaw this time around as it's my last embryo but the odds really are in our favour for a good thaw.  Tomorrow you will be PUPO!! xx


----------



## emotional

Tilly and shootingstar - Ah you have both made my night - thank you so much for the positive thoughts. It really does mean the world.

Fingers and toes crossed xxxx


----------



## Lec246

Hope all goes well emotional x


----------



## Jmushy

Good luck today Emotional!! 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------



## emotional

Thank you girls!!

Just had the call - embryo survived the thaw and has expanded!! Eeeeek!!! X


----------



## shootingstar777

Fantastic news emotional!! This sounds very positive indeed! So the embryo is doing everything it should be, by the sounds of things 😀 Good luck for FET and take it easy xx


----------



## emotional

Just a little update from me: 1 fully expanded hatching blast on board and now for the agonising wait to see if it's worked xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

Welcome to the 2ww emotional! Take it easy glad transfer went well x


----------



## Jmushy

Hey ladies!!

Hope you are all well!!

Im having some problems with my clinic still and I wonder if any of you had similar situation..

As you know I had my transfer on the 25/09 and I am now BFP. I have then contacted my clinic (Iakentro-Greece) regarding the intralipds infusion as I know I would have to have another dose soon + top up prescription as he never explained to me when I was there. Ive been contacting then since Mon via email and ******** msg with no answer. Yesterday the Dr sent me the prescription with some medication missing and wrong quantity and never mentioned the intralips. I have then email him back and he just replied in one sentence 'the prescription is for 3 months' and no mentioned the untralips. Then I was surprised that he prescibed me 10boxes of Inohep injection wich is a total of 150 injections!!! As far as I know 3 months are around 90 days not 150!! Not to mention that they are very expensive and Im not willing to buy more than I need. Never had another email or prescription. Today I message the coordinator asking about the intralips  and she replied saying that I would have to take it within the next 4/5 days!!! I  started to call the clinics like a crazy women to try and book something for today as Im back to work tomorrow. I finaly found a clinic and booked for 3:30today. I contacted them  again to ask for prescription for intralips. On my way to the clinic Ive got an email from the doctor saying that I need to find a doctor here and he can't help me anymore!! I was chocked!! We all know that the NHS dont even see us until we are 6 weeks pregnant + he is the one who needs to prescribe the medication until then!!!
When I got to the clinic for my intralips the nurse informed that the prescription was incompleted. I tried to call them several times and they were hunging up on me !!!
The receptionist could see my stress and offered me to call from their landline, which eventually I managed to speak with them. They sent me a new prescription and AGAIN the information wasn't correct and in the end the nurse decided to do what they usually do !!!

Im really upset and disappointed that after all the stress and money with spend with these clinics they just dont care about the patient but just the money!!! 😢😢

Sorry for the long one..

JMushy
Xx


----------



## Lec246

Oh jmushy this sounds an awful experience you having and not what u need just finding out you are pregnant! I'm not familiar with the meds you on intralips? Not something I have had. Can you contact your own gp for advise or can you call a local fertility centre even if they can offer advise on what to do? It's terrible for the clinic to leave you like this and get the prescriptions wrong it's so expensive and the care should be given after treatment too ! Hope you get it sorted asap keep us updated xx


----------



## shootingstar777

emotional - Woohoo!  Congratulations!  My little boy was a hatching blast.  Very positive news.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you and will hang around on here to see how you get on after your wait.  When is OTD?

Lec246 - How are you feeling?

JMushy - I'm so sorry to read you are having problems with your clinic, that all sounds very stressful.  I hope that all goes more smoothly for you from here on in xx

AFM - I'm on cycle day 3 now and have booked in with my clinic for FET at the end of this month xx


----------



## Lec246

Hi shootingstar 

I'm still full of a cold and sore throat not great ! I've taken last few days off work so been able to rest altho been googling consistanly so not sure if it's been a good thing being off haha! Going back tomorrow so will take my mind of it! Good luck for the end of the month xx


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - great news that you have booked in for your next FET! Go you!! I have a good feeling about this next one for you. OTD is Tues 17th which is bloody ages away!

Jmushy - there are no words to describe how absolutely rubbish that is! Really hope you get sorted soon and things are easier from now on for you.

Lec - colds are  I am 100% better now after mine but I thought it was going to last forever.

AFM - had those macdonalds  to see if it works. Getting some leg and lower back ache on the left side but I imagine that's the stress of the morning! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica7

Evening ladies, I’m really sorry I’ve not been on here much?m, my 2ww has coincided with a really busy week at work and I’ve had to turn off my notifications of new messages as it would just remind me I’m waiting and it wasn’t doing me any good! 

Jmushy, congrats! I would call a local clinic, explain to them and ask them to pick up your care. I’m sure they will - did you pay the Cypriot clinic via a uk agent or on a credit card (you may be able to recall payment) or if you haven’t paid yet, withdraw payment. 

If it helps, you can ‘draw down’ on private prescriptions so you can go to a pharmacy and only pay for what you take. So you don’t have to buy the whole lot, as long as the dose etc is right. 

Afm, rest day on Sunday and I am wildly veering between certainty it’s worked and certainty it hasn’t. My boobs and belly are huge but otherwise nothing (o wouldn’t expect there to be and I know the swelling is from the progesterone) and I’m scared how I will manage if it’s not successful. 

Nothing different to anyone else, but still hard x


----------



## Besidetheseaside

Jmushy: You could contact Miss Amanda Tozer in London, she does intralipid infusions, she's lovely and not too expensive. 
Good luck x


----------



## EG3690

Great news emotional. Sending you loads of luck!

Jmushy, sounds like a nightmare. Hope you get sorted with what you need xx


----------



## Jmushy

Hello ladies!

Thanks very much for your supporting messages!

After all the stress I have sent an email to the clinic and basically said that he has the 'duty of care' to his patients which means he is professionaly and legally responsible for my treatment until I dont start the pre-natal sessions on the NHS + I still have 2 embryos frozen there. So I will contact them whenever I need so.
I have a private doctor here if I need, but I dont think is necessary for me to pay a private consultation only to get a prescription if the Iakentro clinic can do it.

Lec - I will try and find a local fertility centre ( I didnt know I could contact them by mylself). Hope you are feeling better! 

Shootingstar - I admire you, well done!! Good luck on your next FET!

Emotional - I am fancying a MacDonalds too, maybe will have a treat this weekend. Hope your back and legs are ok now. 

Jessica - I have paid them already and the bottom line is that Iam BFP now, I would not withdraw the payment. Hope you're feeling well. 

Mountain78 - I will have to have another intalips session next week, will check Amanda Tozer, otherwise will go back to the same clinic wich was the 'Independent Nursing Services' , they were really nice and helpful and I paid £140 for the session wich was the cheapest that I could find! Thanks for your suggestion. 

AFM, I had my first blood test and it's 192, wich as far as I know, is good right?

Thanks again for your messages and support!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend.

JMushy
X


----------



## Lec246

Hi jmushy 

You are quite right with what you have said to clinic they have a duty of c!re to u! Blood results sound good have they booked you in for scan ? How exciting! 

Afm- I'm still not feeling well cold still going strong and now have nasty cough  typical the one week in my life I should be fit and healthy I'm not! I cried last night to hubbie but feel run down to be honest so doesn't help!! I'm gonna test tomorrow. Ekkkkk! X


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Lec,
Im sorry you're not well still! Try to relax and be gentle with yourself. I was also crying last night after the injection. Im sending lots of hugs and praying for your resullt tomorrow. 🙏🙏🙏

Im going to see my GP on Wed for the blood results, as the result Ive got yesterday was a private test. 

Xx


----------



## Lec246

Thanks jmushy! This is so hard no one realises just how much unless they go through it! Good luck for Wednesday keep us posted xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Good luck for tomorrow Lec246 😀

Jmushy that sounds like a solid number, how many days post 5dt were you? 

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## emotional

Hi ladies,

Jmushy - you are so strong - I admire you! 

Lec - have you tested? Sending lots of good luck wishes your way. This journey is the hardest journey and truly no one gets it unless they have travelled it. 

AFM - driving myself completely insane on the 2ww and we are literally 2 days in to it. It's just never gets any easier and I am feeling stressed. Hard not to on the journey I think. Keep trying to tell myself that if it's meant to be it will be and there's nothing I can really do about it now. I think my hubby is getting fed up with this journey and what it does to us too which is hard. 

Xx




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

I just fell out with my husband, as I have no symptoms at all and feel it's not working. He just thinks I'm mental ☹ x


----------



## emotional

Tilly - pleased it's not just me! He hates how I wrap myself up in cotton wool and won't do things incase it stops it working. Grrrrr x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

Hi ladies 

Emotional - I'm testing in morning (sunday) 2 days earlier then OTD! Unless I chicken out lol! X


----------



## Kjg-kj

Hi everyone, 

I'm in the same boat, 5dp5dt and not feeling positive. I have had a few cramps/twinges and boobs a little sore on and off (but not if I actually squeeze them lol).

How many days is everyone at the moment?


----------



## emotional

Kjg-kj - I'm not having any symptoms either but then I've never had cramping on bfp cycles. Plus this time I'm not tender from egg collection so I feel totally normal, other than bloated but I know that's the pessaries. I'm now 2dp5dt and so I'm guessing if implantation was going to happen it would do by tomorrow. Fingers and toes crossed. 

Lec - oh my good luck for tomorrow! Any symptoms?? 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Tilly and Emotional, please try and calm down as its a looonngg way ti go still !! 

My husband actually gave me a spa voucher to go with a friend to try and relax.. why dont we all do that 😉😉😉

I was on the 10th after the 5dt when I had my blood and Im now on 13th day.

Xx


----------



## Lec246

Unfortunately I have started to bleed this afternoon  ! Think it's the start of af! I have the period type pains to go with it! Il still test in the morning to confirm what I know but I think it's over for us! I'm devastated xx


----------



## emotional

Lec - so sorry to hear you have started to bleed but don't lose hope until you have tested. I would def test tomorrow too if I were you, just to know. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Lec, please don't panic just yet and try to keep optimistic!

I didn't have any bleeding but Im having some 'period pains' for about 3/4 days.
I went to see a private doctor and she said that I dont need to worry even if I have a bit of bleeding as usually is the effect of all the medications we are taking and/or the embryo bedding in. I guess at this point it can be good sign!! 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼

Xxx


----------



## Tilly8888

Lec I had bleeding and got a bfp! Don't admit defeat yet. Can't you do a sensitive test now? Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Jmushy - When is your first scan?  Remembering back to early pregnancy with my son, I had mild AF type cramps for weeks after transfer.  192 for a first beta is good!

Lec246 - Sorry to hear your have started to bleed.  But as you say, best to do a test to be absolutely sure as my clinic tell me that some bleeding is not necessarily a bad sign, and AF type cramps are very normal in early pregnancy.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.  How is your cold? x

emotional - Keeping everything crossed for you!

Kjg-kj - Cramps, twinges and sore boobs (yet not when you squeeze them) all sound like very good signs.  Keeping everything crossed for you too!  Is test day 9 days or 11 days past transfer?

Tilly8888 - Sorry to hear this.  No symptoms isn't something to be too worried about.  When is your scan?  It's hard waiting for the scan - even worse than the 2ww I reckon!

Jessica7 - When is test day for you?

EG3690 - Hope you are feeling well!

AFM - I am on day 5 of my cycle now, so will start testing for ovulation on day 10.  I'm a long way off transfer - it will be around the 22nd!

Sending positive thoughts to those on the 2ww and waiting for scans xx


----------



## Lec246

Thanks everyone. As you can imagine you see blood and think the worst. I had a good feeling about this try too!! I will do the test in morning to confirm tho. It's light bleeding at the mo and not constant but feels like period is coming along with the tummy pains. I thought the pegestrone presaries held period off tho?? 

Tilly when did your bleed start? Was it light in colour sorry for personal question! Im going a bit crazy here ! Xx


----------



## Tilly8888

This time it started 7dp5dt, I have had it a few days before otd day too and still got bfp- that ended in a termination for medical reasons, but still worked. What day are you? I have had it pink this time, with some proper blood in it. It could all be related to a positive, how many cyglogest you on? X


----------



## Lec246

I'm 8dpt today and 2 cyclogest morning and night. X


----------



## Tilly8888

As long as it stays light it could be very promising indeed. Is it bright red? X


----------



## emotional

Lec - when I had my last FET 6 years ago and had my son that's what I was on too. This time the clinic I am at has a different policy for FET so I am on cyclogest 3 times a day. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

No not bright red quite watery. it has eased off but still have period tummy pains.
Xx


----------



## Jessica7

Lec have my fingers crossed for you xxx

Thanks for asking ladies, today is test day and we tested twice and we both squinted and think I can see the very faintest of faint lines... so I don’t know is the answer. With my first icsi it was so obvious... maybe I’m just seeing things. :-(


----------



## Lec246

Good luck Jessica 

I've tested and there is the faintest of a positive line. I know its two days early then otd would this be why?  Dont know what to think to be honest. bleeding stopped for now but not convinced it's not going to return still have tummy ache pains too. 

Hope u r all ok xx


----------



## Jessica7

Thanks lec xxx I was told to test 9dp5dt - what about you? Today is day 9 but we were transferred at 430 pm so I guess it’s really only day 8.5! Xx


----------



## Lec246

I'm day 9 too but not meant to test until Tuesday according to my clinic. I also had it late in afternoon so yes if say more 8.5!  X


----------



## Tilly8888

What type of tests did you ladies use? X


----------



## Lec246

I used boots 5 day early tests


----------



## emotional

Lec & Jessica - all sounds great to me! My clinic doesn't test until 12dp5dt so at 9 days it sounds about right! Remember that FET can be slightly later implanters than fresh so it all sounds great to me!! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

Thanks emotional. It's such an emotional rollercoaster! Still have af tummy sort of pains . We will see. Il prob test tomorrow now too see if line is stronger ! X


----------



## Tilly8888

I agree. Mine wasn't strong until 12dp5dt. I would get a first response or clearblue thou, I think the own brands aren't as good, especially when testing early xx


----------



## Lec246

I'm going to get a first response one and do in morning see what happens x


----------



## Jmushy

Hey Ladies,

I have had used the digital test which shows how many weeks you are. Ive tested on day 5 and showed 1-2 weeks! I dont think it dies matter what time if the day you had the teabsfer as we have a 5/6 days embryo put in anyway.

AFM - Im also taing Utrogestan in the morning (oral) and I realised that after 30/40 min after that I feel soo dizzy that I have to go to bed for about 30 min. I was reading the instructions and it says is better to take in the evening with empry stomach. But if I have to change the time, should I take tonight or just tomorrow night now??

Hope you apl have a happy blessed day!

Xx


----------



## emotional

Jmushy - can you email the clinic asking? I've never taken that medication so I can't really help much more I'm afraid. 

Lec - how are you holding up? Have you had any symptoms throughout the tww? 

Jessica - have you tested again? Or are you waiting until tomorrow? Does your clinic do a blood test?

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Oh my god! I was really dizzy when I wrote the message, look how many spelling mistakes on it!! 😂😂

Emotional- I have emailed the clinic, thanks!

Jane
X


----------



## Lec246

Ah hope u r ok jmushy! 

Emotional I'm not sure really. Had a small amount of blood today! Stipl have af tummy pains. Just worried everytime I go loo now! Il test again in morning got first response ones today xx


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Lec, I am perfectly fine now, thanks!!!

Try the digital one if you can tomorrow. 😉😉

Im really saying my prayers for you and Jessica now. 🙏🏼🙏🏼

Xx


----------



## Kjg-kj

Omg, I can't believe it, I have just done an internet cheapie at 6dp5dt and I got a very faint line!!!! This is with afternoon urine too. I'm trying not to get too excited until I have done a FRER in the morning.


----------



## emotional

Kjg - omg amazing!! A faint line is a line!!  test in the morning and see that line show beautifully!

Right everyone - we should do stats. Name: what you transferred and any symptoms. This thread seems like so many positives I can't keep track x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

transferred a 5day blastocyst. No symptoms but did have some spotting from 7dp5dt. 

Where is everyone too, I'm in the sunny north east.

Whoop whoop on all the positives!! You will be next Emotional xx


----------



## emotional

Hi Tilly!

5 day hatching blast - so far no real symptoms other than bloat and sore boobs but I'm guessing it's the progesterone at this point. 

Tilly - I'm north east too!! What clinic are you at? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

Sounding promising....Im at the QE, you? Xx


----------



## emotional

Omg Tilly - I'm at the QE too!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

Haha😁 we will have to coordinate appointments and meet up! X


----------



## emotional

We have most probably passed each other at some point but no one speaks to each other do they??! 

The clinic is so lovely - I will PM you xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonyflower

Hi Jessica, at my second pregnancy the line was super obvious but at my first pregnancy the line was soooo faint that we weren't really sure it was or not.....had to test and re test the following days and it was always very faint nearly not there....but unless it is not plain white then I think you are pregnant. The good news is that that pregnancy was really good for me as I think I had really low hormones (that's why really faint line) and therefore low symptoms and zero sickness. The pregnancy I am having at the moment is quite tough in terms of sickness and I think it is because I have high hormones and that's why I got a really strong line at the test.
Anyway I think a faint line is a line!!!!


----------



## Kjg-kj

6dp5dt. Tummy cramps/twinges, slightly sore boobs but not if I squeezed them, yesterday and this morning I noticed (sorry if tmi) when I put my pessaries in my lady parts felt quite swollen at the entrance. Also noticed a couple of times I have brushed my teeth and felt queasy. Xx


----------



## Jessica7

Thanks so much ladies. We did another test this evening and I know hcg is stronger in the morning... and it was there but even fainter. I feel so sad because I feel like it’s not going to work. I’m so sad x


----------



## emotional

Jessica7 said:


> Thanks so much ladies. We did another test this evening and I know hcg is stronger in the morning... and it was there but even fainter. I feel so sad because I feel like it's not going to work. I'm so sad x


Don't lose hope - do a FRER test with the first urine tomorrow morning before you think the worst. X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjg-kj

Hang in there Jessica, there is still time yet, it could just be fainter because it's the end if the day xx


----------



## Lec246

Morning everyone. 

So I have done a frer test and got a definite BFP.  ! Im still not sure what to think and can't quite believe it's real. Im still worried about the bleeding I had Saturday and a tiny bit yesterday. Had cramps quite bad yesterday as well. I'm going to call clinic this morning for advise! Xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Congrats Lec!! Bleeding/ spotting in early pregnancy is really common, but I know how stressful it is. I'm still having some now xx


----------



## emotional

Lec - amazing news!! I had a very good feeling that would happen today!! So happy for you. Now try to relax and enjoy the knowledge that you are pregnant!! Woohooo xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica7

Lec I am delighted for you xxx

My line this morning was even fainter than before - hardly even visible. So I’m assuming it’s not worked and going to have a blood test today jus to be absolutely sure. I’m numb, but just have to pick up and go again. We’ve just one more frozen embryo so all my eggs are literally in that basket now xx


----------



## Lec246

Thanks guys I think I'm in shock . I called my clinic for some advise they said the hormone is there if I've had a positive and to carry on as normal test again tomorrow and call them back. Hang on in there Jessica a line is a line hun xx


----------



## Jessica7

Confirmed chemical for me, hcg just 2 today :-(


----------



## Lec246

So sorry to hear this jessica. Think I may be going the same way more blood for me today! Heartbreaking isn't it xx


----------



## emotional

Jessica - I'm so very sorry. Be kind to yourself. 

Lec - when is your blood test with the clinic? You will know so much more then. Hang in there although I know how hard it is. 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessica7

Thanks lec... hang on there. Your line wa stronger today and bleeding isn’t always the end. X

Emotional - thank you. Am knocking back a large glass of wine and having lots of cuddles with OH and my precious son. I know how lucky I am, I had just hoped to stay lucky! We are going to get straight on again next cycle, so time for sadness is today and then I’m going to focus fully on my next cycle and hope for the very best. Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## emotional

Jessica - perfect response!! Large glass of wine to get over the heartbreak of the day and then look to the future - I totally admire you. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

Thank Jessica and emotional. Good luck with your future cycle Jessica hope it works out next round ! Enjoy the wine!! 

I don't have a blood test booked with clinic my OTD is tomorrow clinic said to test and call them. Last time i was booked in for a scan but that's was like 7 weeks ! I'm going to ask for a blood test if that's the case I need to know for sure xx


----------



## Jmushy

Congrats Lec!!

Jessica I am sorry that it didn't work at this time. But well done you, have a glass of wine for each one of us (coz that is what I was thinking about tonight) and good luck for the next cycle.
😉😉😉

Xx


----------



## EG3690

Jessica, sorry that you've had this result on this cycle. Wishing you loads of luck next time round xx

Lec, hoping all remains ok for you xx

Kjg, congratulations! xx

I'm having my follow up scan today to see what the little ones have been doing. I think I'm more anxious this time than a fortnight ago because I know what was there, and hoping they're both still ok.

I had 5day blastocyst x2 transferred, achy boobs, slight occasional nausea, spotting at 9+10dpt. Very faint bop 10dpt, strong line 12dpt. I'm near Peterborough, East Midlands


----------



## Jmushy

Hey ladies,

How are you all doing?? 😉😉

I had 5day blastocyst x1 transfered on 25/09/17. BFP on 02/10/17.
Had some heavy crumps last week and achy boobs at the moment.
Live in London - Iakentro Clinic (Athens)

Xx


----------



## Kjg-kj

I'm now 8dp5dt and I have had a few period type cramps with a bit of red blood, despite positive tests since 6dp. I'm now completely stressed that this is it....


----------



## emotional

EG - how did the scan go?!

Kjg - have you had bloods done to test your levels? Remember that spotting is normal in early pregnancy so try not to worry. 

AFM - MASSIVELY bloated today! I literally look 5 months pregnant which is not ideal on the 2ww incase anyone asks if I am!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjg-kj

Thanks for your message Emotional, how heavy is spotting though? This was light period ish but red. I tried ringing docs to get a blood test but they won't do one. Our hospital is 4 hours away, so think I will call them in morning, will just have to see what happens...


----------



## shootingstar777

Lec246 - Congratulations on your BFP!  I hope you got on OK with your test today and your call to the clinic.  Fingers crossed that it is a sticky one!  Good idea to ask for a blood test if you are worried xx

Tilly8888 - How are you doing?  I hope that the spotting has eased off for you.

emotional - Hoping you are getting on OK with the 2WW!  Fingers crossed for OTD!

Jessica7 - So very sorry to read your news.  I’m transferring the last embryo this cycle too.  Fingers crossed for both of us this time - are you going straight for FET on your next cycle?  Sending you big hugs.  Enjoy that glass of wine.  You have exactly the right mindset - moving forwards.

Jmushy - How are you feeling, and when is your scan?

Kjg-kj - Sorry to read that you are having some spotting.  Wow, that’s a long way to the hospital - is there a more local clinic that can do bloods for you?

EG3690 - Hope all went well at your scan today xx

AFM - I’m on cycle day 8 today so will start testing for ovulation on Thursday.  Nothing new to report! xx


----------



## EG3690

Hi ladies, scan was mixed news. Just one left in there, so the little one didn't make it. But the other is doing well, developing well for dates and nice heartbeat. 
That's us done at the clinic now, so just the routine care from now on 😊 xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi EG3690 - So sorry to read about your smaller embryo, but this is very good news indeed to hear that the other one is doing nicely.  I totally get that the news must feel mixed.  Sending you thoughts and congratulations, and best wishes for the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Efi78

Hi everyone!

It has been a long time since I last logged in!

Congratulations to all the BFPs and all the best to the BFNs on their next attempt!

News on my side are good. Went for a scan the other day and uterine lining is over 8mm! I was surprised as this was a natural FET, no meds apart from baby aspirin. Anyway. I triggered yesterday evening, ovulating tomorrow and transfer booked for Tuesday. Fingers crossed that one of the blastos thaws!

Good luck everyone! This is such a positive thread!


----------



## emotional

EG - so sorry to hear that one didn't make it but wonderful that the other is doing so well. This journey is full of ups and downs. Being signed off for routine care is daunting but amazing as it means all is expected to be well now. 

Efi - great news that you are on the wagon. 8mm is great  and I'm sure a blasto will thaw - they have great success rates.

AFM - no symptoms other than a 20 minute stitch-like pain low down on the right this afternoon which took my breath away. Panicked me. Then just disappeared. Never had that before so hoping it's nothing bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

Hi all.

Hope u r all ok

Little update on me: had blood results back from first hcg and they confirm pregnancy with levels at 313. Got to have another blood test tomorrow to see if levels are rising ok . In shock but still very nervous ! Wish me luck xx


----------



## emotional

Lec - congratulations!! Sounds like good numbers to me. 😊


----------



## Lec246

Thanks emotional. I'm so scared something will take it away! The worrying never stops even after you get the BFP! X


----------



## Jmushy

Well done Lec!! Lets keep positive. 

I also had my bloodies results today, and it was 469 (06/10/17). Two days earlier (04/10/17) was 192. Apparently its a good result. 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼

How long do you guys keep repeating the tests? My clinic asked me to wait for the scans now.

Hope everyone else are keeping well.

Xx


----------



## Lec246

Thanks jmushy good results for you.
How far post transfer are u? 

My 2nd bloods are this afternoon! Just praying all ok when I get results tomorrow x


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Lec, good luck on your results today!!

The first blood test was on 10th day after transfer and the second was 12th.

How about you??

Xx


----------



## Jmushy

Afternoon Ladies!

How are you all dealing with your blood thinner injection (Innohep/Clexane)? My tummy is all bruised and sore and Im getting  very anxious about it.  Im getting to a point that I always cry after the injection . Is this the hormones or is someone else feeling the same? 
Hope everyone else are keeping well.

Xx


----------



## Lec246

Ah sorry you suffering hun. I don't have an injection. Just cyclogest and 2 lots of tabs.

First bloods done on day 11 and 13. Won't get results until after 5 pm tomorrow x


----------



## Efi78

Lec: Congratulations darling! All the best!

Jmushy: I had clexane at previous cycle and will have this time. Very annoying! I had a lump for about a month after I stopped! It went away of course. There is a certain technique that helps you avoid bruises and lumps. Ask the nurses to show you. I think you pitch the skin, have the injection and then wait 5sec and then let it go. Very annoying drug but super helpful for the baby and harmless


----------



## Lec246

Hi everyone

Welcome to all the new ladies ! Just an update on me had second blood results and hcg level is 919 so confirmed progressing pregnancy! Still cant believe it and very early days! Good luck all with your cycles beginning ! Keep positive xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Lec246 - Huge congratulations on your blood results, this is great news!  It's such a relief to get those increasing numbers.  I think I finally stopped doing HPTs after getting good bloods when I was pregnant with my son.  Wishing you the best for the coming weeks and months!

Jmushy - Sorry I can't help with the Clexane injections.  I have heard this many times that the bruising can be quite sore.  How are you feeling besides?  Your blood results sounds great!  I only had two blood tests on my first pregnancy - and they were done privately (not by my clinic).

emotional - How are you doing on your 2WW, and when is OTD?  Sending you best wishes and positive thoughts xx

Efi78 - Great news that your transfer is booked for Tuesday!  I hopefully will not be far behind you as I'm kind of expecting a positive OPK by Monday, and transfer will be six days later.

AFM - Still testing for ovulation!  Hoping that transfer will be around the 22nd xx


----------



## Jmushy

Hi Ladies!!

Efi - My real problem is not the bruises, but the pain Im feeling when it's applied. My husband is doing for me at the moment. 

Lec - Congratulations!! Perhaps you are  hav Twins? 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻

Shooting - hope everything goes well for your transfer on 22nd. 🙏🏼🙏🏼

Xxx


----------



## emotional

Lec - ah fab news on your blood results!! X

Shootingstar - not long to go now!!

AFM - OTD is Tuesday which still feels like ages away. I'm not an earlier tester usually but I'm at work straight after and therefore will have to take the call at work to find out if it's positive or negative! So not too sure what to do. I'm off work on Monday so perhaps it would be better to test then and come to terms with results either way. 

Today I've been having some on/off mild pinching right in the centre where I had the stitch like pain a few days ago. Not sure what to think! It's most likely all these drugs having a crazy affect on me but you know what it's like when you feel something - overanalysing everything x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

This thread has started to go quiet!  I hope you're all doing OK.  I hope you're feeling OK emotional - have you decided if you will test tomorrow while you are off work?

AFM - Nothing to report.  First flashing smiley on Clearblue Digital OPK today.  I doubt it is going to be solid by tomorrow, so it's looking like transfer will be slightly later this month! xx


----------



## Lec246

Hi all I'm ok. Hope u r all ok. I thought the same keep checking in to see if anyone has updated! 
Afm I'm just waiting for 8week scan now 6th November ! No syptoms other then sore boobies! Xx


----------



## emotional

Hi there,

It has gone very quiet! Still waiting for OTD to arrive - it's Tuesday. Pooping my pants incase it hasn't worked - is such a hard journey. 

Lec - is 8 weeks your first scan? 

Xx


----------



## Lec246

Good luck emotional il be thinking of u! Yes it will be the first one ! Xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Good luck Emotional if you decide to test today 🤞xxxxx


----------



## emotional

Hi all,

I've totally chickened out! 
Just didn't feel up to it this morning at all. I'm a nervous as anything though!

OTD is tomorrow morn but I do have to go to work after so that's not great! I really need to give myself a slap and just POAS!

Xx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emotional

Ladies - I got myself so worked up today that I figured it was better to know than wait so I tested.....it's a BFP!!!!!!!!!! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sllyrbbt

Hello ladies

I am back in Brno Czech Republic for FET. It is our last try so really hoping all goes well. We are having 2 embryos transferred today!


----------



## Tilly8888

CONGRATULATIONS EMOTIONAL!!! I knew you would, even before transfer, you just seemed so positive, welcome to the next 2ww! Xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Welcome sllyrbbt and good luck to you. It's quite a positive board xx


----------



## emotional

Tilly - you aren't wrong!! Beta tomorrow morn at the clinic and then another 2ww but I'm so happy x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

YEY EMOTIONAL so pleased for you! Let us know your beta when u get results xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Yes, let us know your beta. I bet your OH was over the moon. Well done for testing. I think it would have been horrid to be told by a nurse over the phone and then go to work, if it was a negative xx


----------



## emotional

We are completely over the moon. Our little boy was our only other FET so it works for me!

Will let you know tomorrow when I get my results. Hopefully will be a strong one - fingers crossed! The line on the FRER was as dark as the control line so I'm pleased. 

X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmushy

Hi sllyrbbt. Hope everything went well on your transfer today and hopefully another BFP in 2 weeks!!!

A BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU EMOTIONAL!! 

Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

emotional - Huge congratulations on your BFP!  That is lovely news   Well done for waiting as long as you did too!

sllyrbbt - I think I recognise you from an earlier FET board!  I hope your transfer went well today - good luck for the 2WW!

I hope everyone else is doing OK?

AFM - No sign of positive OPK yet but it should be close.  Tomorrow if not Wednesday!  Transfer should be 23rd, 24th or 25th Oct! xx


----------



## Efi78

emotional said:


> Ladies - I got myself so worked up today that I figured it was better to know than wait so I tested.....it's a BFP!!!!!!!!!! Xx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Emotional!all the best

I am booked in for today. Waiting for the thaw/non thaw news. Fingers crossed.


----------



## shootingstar777

Good luck today Efi78!

I hope you’re feeling well emotional!! 😀

AFM - positive OPK today so transfer will be 23rd Oct! xx


----------



## emotional

Thanks everyone - beta results are in today and it was 596 so a nice strong result I think. Scan is in 2 weeks time!!

Efie - how did the thaw go?

Shooting star - I'm over the moon! Transfer is getting close!!

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lec246

Thats great emotional so pleased for you! Was that the first beta do u have to repeat 48 hrs later xx


----------



## emotional

That was the first beta - no need to repeat my clinic said because it was high enough. Scan is in 2 weeks x


----------



## Efi78

Hello everyone!
Thaw went well. One blasto on board one more frostie remaining.


----------



## Lec246

That's great emotional! Wish u the best of luck efi78 xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Lec246, Jmushy and Tilly8888 - How are you all doing?  I hope you're OK?

Efi78 - Congratulations on being PUPO!  Best wishes for the 2WW.  I'm on the FET October board, are you on there too?

emotional - What a lovely feeling, and a great hCG result!  Wishing you all the very best for the coming weeks.

I'll probably migrate over to the FET October board now, I think everyone's results are in?  Loads of BFPs on this thread - what a lovely bunch of supportive people here  xx


----------



## Jmushy

Efi - well done, best of luck on the next 2w.

Emotional - Well done!! And the wait continues...

Xx


----------



## Efi78

shootingstar777 said:


> Lec246, Jmushy and Tilly8888 - How are you all doing? I hope you're OK?
> 
> Efi78 - Congratulations on being PUPO! Best wishes for the 2WW. I'm on the FET October board, are you on there too?
> 
> emotional - What a lovely feeling, and a great hCG result! Wishing you all the very best for the coming weeks.
> 
> I'll probably migrate over to the FET October board now, I think everyone's results are in? Loads of BFPs on this thread - what a lovely bunch of supportive people here  xx


Hi Shootingstar77!

I have joined the October thread but have lost count of the messages now, so in the meantime I will stay here because I feel I "know" who is who. OTD next Thirsday for me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tilly8888

Hey ladies! I had my scan, it was ok. But bubs measuring 4 days small, Dr didn't seem too concerned but it has stressed me out. What do you think? Xc


----------



## emotional

Hi Tilly,

I think there's a bit of leaway isn't there? And also with a FET they can be late implanters remember. What was your beta score? 

Try not to stress, although I know that isn't easy!

Xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Tilly8888 - I don't think 4 days is anything to worry about.  I think the usual range is +/- 5 days at this stage and there is always the variation between scanning machines and the people doing the scan.  If they are not concerned, then I wouldn't be either.  Did they see a strong fast heartbeat?  I know it's hard not to worry but 4 days really isn't much at all and they literally are measuring with fractions of millimetres at this stage.  When is your next scan? xx

Efi78 - I think I'll hang around here too if you are.  I feel comfortable here and it's a very positive thread!  I'll pop on and off the FET October thread but it seems a bit quiet there!

Hope everyone else is doing OK!

AFM - Transfer is booked for 23rd Oct, and now I just have to wait.  It feels like it's ages away even though it's only 5 days.  I'm going to try not to test early this time - I would love to be able to wait until OTD!


----------



## Tilly8888

Thanks ladies, next scan in 2 weeks. I have had several miscarriages so just trying to think logically and not get my hopes up. 

I'm glad you two are sticking around on this board, I will stay around until the last of us gets our bfp. Then we can all move on together. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Haha Shootingstar, not testing until otd. If you do you are a stronger woman than I, I can't get past 3dp without testing 😂 x


----------



## emotional

Hey all,

I will stick around too - I like this thread!

Shootingstar - I don't test early so I get it. See how long you can hold out! 

Tilly - stay positive. Sending hugs.

Wonder if we can just start a new thread after all results are in? The other thread have too many people and I can't keep up! X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

We can just keep this thread going, up until birth and beyond 😀


----------



## shootingstar777

I've decided to stick to this thread too!  Great idea Tilly8888 - we should keep this thread going!  I love it here - you ladies are great.

You're right emotional, the other threads seem to either be too quiet or have too many people!   How are you feeling?

Tilly8888 - LOL I doubt I will ever make it to test day!  Once an early tester, always an early tester...not only that, I'm a serial tester at this stage!  I have a stock of internet cheapie tests which I bought just after by BFN, and I'd be constantly thinking they are going to waste...   How are you doing today?

Efi78 - How are you doing? xx


----------



## Kjg-kj

Hi guys

I'm sorry I have been missing in action for a while.

So lovely to look at the last few pages and catch up on all your news. So many BFPs which deserve congratulations! It is a lovely positive board and you have all helped me loads going through all this. 

So I am currently approx 17dp5dt and 5w2d pregnant! (It's still weird to say that). Since about 6dp I have had brown spotting on and off, not really enough to get on any underwear, just on toilet paper, but has still been worrying me. Guys have told me that as long as anything is light and brown that I shouldn't worry. Perhaps it is the cyclogest I am using twice a day, or just the fact something is growing inside...

Booked a doctors appointment tomorrow to get in the books and inform them I'm pregnant, will mention the spotting and try to persuade them to let me have a hcg blood test to put my mind at ease. However I did an FRER this morning and the test line was way darker than the control line now so I think things are still progressing ok...

8 week scan booked for 10th November, will be able to breathe a sigh of relief hopefully after that! 

Keep the BFPs coming!! Xx


----------



## sllyrbbt

Yes I believe I was on another board but couldn't remember which one! So question for the ladies in waiting...did anyone come down with cold/flu like symptoms after their transfer I have a headache, runny/stuffy nose and achy. Not sure if these are symptoms or somehow I picked up a bug. I'm so tempted to test! Had my transfer on Monday so it's only been 4 days past.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone!

sllyrbbt - When I got pregnant with my little boy, I had cold like symptoms not long after transfer - that was a fresh transfer.  Apparently a lot of ladies get the same thing!  However, a day before my last transfer (FET), I came down with what I can only describe as the worst cold I've ever had!  Wishing you luck for the 2WW!

Kjg-kj - Glad to hear you are going on OK.  Spotting must be a worry but as long as the clinic are not worried, it all sounds good!  I always use Cyclogest "the back way" which avoids any irritation and mess.  Maybe worth considering that if you think the bleeding is linked to it?  A hCG test would be useful while you wait for you scan, just to put your mind at rest.  Once you are 6 weeks, the NHS might do a earlier scan for you if you are spotting?  The FRER sounds good!

Hope everyone else is OK!  

AFM - I'm all booked in for transfer on Monday.  It seems to have come around fast!  Trying to be as healthy as possible, eating brazil nuts, drinking lots of water and POM juice xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Wow Shootingstar that has come round quick. I have good feelings about this transfer for you. Keeping everything crossed.

How is everyone else? I'm Ok, just counting down the days until my next scan x


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - this is the one!! Everything crossed for you. 

Tilly - I know what you mean - the days are dragging. I wish I could wake up and it's my 12 week scan - I know how ridiculous that is but these early days are fully of worry. 

Hope everyone is feeling ok? I'm 5 weeks today (my goodness that feels amazing to write down) and feeling very tired - I fell asleep at 8.30pm last night! Ooops. 

Xx


----------



## Efi78

Hi everyone

10dp5dt today. Absolutely no symptoms to report not even sore boobs. OTD is coming Thursday. I will keep you updated.xxx


----------



## emotional

Efi78 - Just remember symptoms mean nothing - they are soooo overrated! Hang in there xx


----------



## Efi78

Well not even period symptoms though. No bloating, can't "hear any movement. I had some cramping and bloating three days ago but that's it. Nevermind. We'll see. Previous pregnancy I also had no sore boobs and was pregnant. Who knows?


----------



## shootingstar777

In waiting room ready for my FET! Wish me luck girls 😀 xx


----------



## emotional

Wishing you lots of luck!! Xx


----------



## Kjg-kj

Good luck!!!! Xx


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - how are you? How did transfer go??

Efi78 - how are you doing? 

AFM - I am shattered and I mean shattered. Could literally drop off right now and can’t stop yawning.

How is everyone else doing? X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Thanks both!

Transfer went really well and I now have a beautiful 3BB embryo on board!  At my last transfer, I had thought that it was the 3BB that they had transferred and that it had improved to a 4AB after defrosting, but it was the 4AB embryo that they transferred last time.  I'm not concerned with the lower grading because apparently the 4AB had the lower EmbryoScope score (not sure exactly what the scoring means but the 3BB is scored higher which has to be good!).  I now have to think positively for the next 11 days as OTD is 3rd November.  Early night for me - going to let my body rest as much as possible to give this embryo the very best chance!

So, I'm 0DP5DT and have so far managed to avoid testing  

I hope you are both well?  Emotional - I remember the tiredness in the early weeks.  It's an excellent sign that things are progressing as they should be


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar- I am so pleased to hear that transfer went well - this is your time!! I wouldn’t give gradings a second thought - I really don’t think it means much. My last fresh embryo was a higher grading than the FET we had put back that that was a BFN and this one was a BFP! If it had gone on grading then it should of been the other way around. 

Try to relax as much as possible. 

I am still not eating any caffeine - including chocolate- never knew what life was like without chocolate! 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

Whoop whoop congrats Shootingstar, well done for not testing today 😀 xx


----------



## Lec246

Hi all

Hope u all well. Congrats shootingstar fingers crossed for u! 

How r u feeling emotional? Any sickness yet? I'm super tired and seem hungry all the time no sickness at the moment!!!! 2 weeks today until 8 week scan! Desperate to k ow if all is ok in there!! Xx


----------



## emotional

Lec - is the 8w scan your first scan? My clinic does a scan at 6w and 9w so I have my first next week!! 

I’m feeling good - obviously panic every time I go to the loo - does the knicker watching ever stop?? 

I’m been super exhausted but think I’m starting to get waves of nausea now only after eating. It’s not bad yet at all but I feel a bit off. 
Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Tilly8888 - Hahaha!!  Thank you    I hope I can manage this every day up until OTD.  It will certainly be a first!

Thanks Lec246 - my fingers and toes are tightly crossed.  Really nervous about whether this will work but I have put everything into it so it's all now down to luck.  Glad to hear sickness has not kicked in.  It didn't at all with my little boy - I just never felt sick at all.  Hang on in there, two weeks and counting!

AFM - Evening of 0DP5DT and so far no symptoms.  I think it's too early just yet...   xx


----------



## Efi78

Shootingstar77 - all the best with your transfer! We also transfered a 3BB. It's actually considered very good quality so don't be disheartened. To be honest I am not sure whether this quality grading is of huge value. I have two friends who had transfered atrocious quality of embryos and ended up with healthy children. One of tgem is my niece. A 3BB looks so pretty by the way. When I looked at the picture I thought It must be one of the prettiest elbryos I've ever seen. lol

Emotional - i am doing fine. Very busy with work and social life so haven't really thought of the transfer too much. i have literally zero symptoms and OTD is on Thursday. Looking back to my previous pregnancies, on the natural conceptions I had breast tenderness. On the IVF one nothing and I thought it be BFN. Other than breast temderness I never get any other symptom anyway. No nausea, no headaches, no mood swings, nothing. So breast tenderness would be the only tell sign for me. Oh that and implantation bleeding which I thought was my period coming! Under normal circumstances I would be expecting period today as luteal phase is 12 days but I guess you can't have your period until you stop progesterone suppositories? Logically you can't. Or it is delayed. 

Anyway. If this one fails we will try naturallly this month and transfer the remaining 3BB blasto in the December cycle. I have ended up that it's all down to luck after all! 

Good luck to everyone else on this forum as well. I can't keep up with messages! It's such a good and positive forum though. I am thinking we should keep it open to tell our news. 

xxx


----------



## Lec246

Yes emotional first scan at 8weeks I did look at booking a private scan at 6weeks but so nervous I don't want my bubble to burst!! I too am on knicker watch Haha! 

Thanks shootingstar. My fingers are crossed for u too xx


----------



## emotional

Lec - I don’t blame you. You want to know but also don’t want to know. I totally get it! Not too long to wait now until your scan though - even if it does feel like a lifetime!

Efi78 - totally agree that 3bb are good embryos. This pregnancy was a 5bb but all that means is that the outer shell has moved on a little further which happens in time anyway! The B.B.  bit I imagine wouldn’t change. There’s also a theory that earlier blasts could be girls as they tend to go a little slower (marathon not a race) so it would be interesting to know!! Just a little food for thought and a bit of fun really. 

Shootingstar - def too early for symptoms. Try to relax and enjoy being pupo. 

AFM - the hip pain I get in every pregnancy at night has well and truly kicked in! I have turned over all night - this always happens! Taking it as a good, if not painful, sign xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

emotional - Haha, yes definitely too early for symptoms, at least reliable ones!  I've had period type cramps on previous BFP cycles around 1-2DP5DT, but that could also be from the transfer procedure or progesterone.  Yes, I'd heard that about the earlier blasts possibly being female - will have to wait to find out on that one if this is successful!   Sorry to hear about your hip pain, but good that it is a positive sign!

Lec246 - Not too long to go until scan day.  Do you have plenty of things going on to keep you occupied until then?

Efi78 - I completely agree - 3BB is great quality!  I think I might have sounded a little negative in my earlier post when I mentioned the grading.  I just meant that it was lower than the one that didn't work (4AB), but was feeling positive that the embryo scope score was higher for the 3BB (hence not being that concerned).  But you're absolutely right, grading doesn't mean that much - I think they only grade so that they can prioritise and decide which ones can be frozen.  Haha - I thought exactly the same when they put the picture of the embryo up on the screen - it looked like a little jewel!    Very very pretty!!  Wow, it's not long until OTD for you!  Wishing you luck for Thursday.

AFM - It is 1DP5DT and I'm going strong with the no testing!  Haha!  I have had the mildest of period type cramps throughout today but that could be due to anything at all - progesterone, the transfer procedure or imagination.  I'm enjoying the PUPO bubble so far.  I wonder how long I'll hold off testing?  Aiming for OTD this time xx


----------



## Efi78

8dp5dt: still no sore boobs, had some very light cramping yesterday but gone now, no bloating, no implantation bleeding, woke up and run to the toilet twice during the night. OTD is tomorrow but will wait until Saturday so that I don't test and then devastated go to work. The only tell sign for me would be sore boobs. I don't have those at all. But again, didn't have at my IVF last year and got a BFP. Who knows. Maybe my body got used to the hormones and is not sensitive to those anymore? Anyway. I will know soon but not too hopeful


----------



## shootingstar777

Wow Efi78 - that's pretty good waiting until two days past OTD to test!  Wishing you lots of luck for Saturday xx


----------



## Efi78

Haha!Well it's not like the result is going to change. It will be the same either on Thursday or Saturday. Better to deal with it at home and not at work. I guess there is a hope that my body will tell me before the test if i give it more time?


----------



## emotional

Efi78 - you are doing so well to hold out! I would end up testing after work because I wouldn’t be able to cope! I admire your strength xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Efi78 - Did you manage to hold off testing?  I hope that you get your BFP!

I hope everyone else is well??

AFM: It is 3DP5DT today and I am getting a fair amount of lower backache.  I had a little cramping on 1DP5DT but this has stopped now.  I am not very hopeful as usually with a BFP I get cramping pretty much straight away and it lasts for weeks - and this is consistent with every time I've had a BFP.  But I am having some vivid dreams and have a noticeably dry mouth at night time.  I wonder if I am just thinking wishfully?  8 days to go...


----------



## emotional

Efie - how are you getting on? Have you held off testing?

Shootingstar- I felt very thirsty at night when I got my bfp so have hope. When will you test? 

AFM - panicked myself stupid as there was a hairline streak of red in my cm yest and so now I’m a fearing the absolute worst. Nothing at all since. This journey is just so tough! 
Feeling a bit sickly today too but I’m embracing it and hoping it’s a good sign. This just never gets any easier. Sorry for such a miserable message. Hope everyone else is doing very well. Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

Efi- good luck for testing tomorrow, everything crossed for you.

Shootingstar- how's it going? I found 5dp5dt the hardest day as it's the day I always crack and test. 

Emotional- hope you are feeling ok, not long to go until your scan. It will be lovely to see your baby.

AFM- I had a scan and everything seemed ok, measuring right on track and the baby was moving around. Next stop 12 week scan in about 3/4 weeks xx


----------



## emotional

Tilly - wonderful news!! So happy for you!! Xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Thanks emotional. The worry never stops though does it, I'm happy for 2 minutes then it sets in again. Crazy eh x


----------



## Efi78

Hi girls

Yes still holding off until tomorrow morning.However I don't have much hope as I have no symptoms at all. No sore boobs, no implantation bleeding, absolutely nothing. And I am still on cyclogest 2*400mg per day which postpone period from coming. But I don't even have bloating or period cramping. 

Anyway. I will no tomorrow for sure but I think I know the answer already. Then I have one more 3BB blasto left. Do I do another transfer or a fresh cycle? What do you think?


----------



## Tilly8888

I had no symptoms whatsoever and normally have crazy sore boobs, don't count yourself out yet. Can't you just test tonight get it over with? 

I would use the frozen, why put body through all the stress of fresh if don't need to xx


----------



## Efi78

I could test but prefer to do it with morning urine first thing tomorrow. Actually i will test once in the morning and once in the afternoon. In my second pregancy (another epic failure) I had a false negative in the morning and then retested at lunch and positive. Also hubby and I would like to be together when we do the test. He is out with colleagues tonight.

I don't know. I was thinking that because of my age maybe I should give it another chance to get some more blastos ie more frozen embryo transfers.


----------



## Tilly8888

I thought the same, and asked my consultant about it. I had one frostie left and thought why not just do fresh instead and get a new batch before I get too old. The consultant told me the biggest issue in ivf was the stimulation phase and it was silly to go through it whilst I still had a blastocyst. It annoyed me that they wouldn't let me. But hey it worked and I'm pregnant. 

I think do the last frostie and then if it fails do a fresh, you will only waste a couple of months and it could be totally worth it.

I see it from both sides, as I felt exactly the same as you do. Good luck with whatever you decide to do. And extra good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Tilly8888 - Great news about your scan!  Congratulations on this milestone, that is the very best possible news that everything is ok track and all looked good.  Wishing you all the very best for the coming weeks!  I hope we can all stay on here and chat as it's such a lovely and supportive thread.

emotional - I'm sorry to hear about the streak of red that you saw.  Have you had anything else since?  Give the clinic a quick call if you are worried, but I think these things are very normal in lots of pregnancies.  Feeling a little sick is a good sign!  Thinking about you xx

Efi78 - I'm sorry you're not feeling positive about your cycle.  I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow.  You said yourself that 3BB is a very good blast, I would definitely transfer all embryos before IVF again (this was my last blast and was a 3BB).  IVF is very tough on the body.  Thinking about you xx

AFM - I have already cracked, and got a non-conclusive result on my HPT which is my own fault.  OK, so 1DP5DT, I recall having a few AF type cramps but not thinking much of it as they were very mild.  Vivid dreams since then too and a dry mouth at night.  But as the dry mouth started very soon after transfer, I'd put this down to progesterone.  Evening of 2DP5DT until today, I've had very noticeable lower backache, but I didn't get that so early with my last pregnancy, so I didn't think much of that and it does feel more like a strain.  I spent all day yesterday convinced it hadn't worked as no cramping, which is always a sign for me.  So this morning, being 4DP5DT, I did a test.  It was totally negative.  So, I took the test apart - about 5 minutes after doing it - to see if I could see any line at all (it was a Clearblue Early Result test).  I left it for a minute on the side and I saw a blue line appearing - a definite blue line, but of course I worried if I had invalidated the test by messing with it.  From lunchtime, I've had cramping on an off so I'm sure the embryo is trying to implant at least.  I repeated the test tonight and still a faint (very faint) line on Clearblue and FRER is totally negative.  Obviously, FRER is known for its sensitivity so I've just entered the early testing rollercoaster ride!  I'll repeat tomorrow with FMU and if I get any line, I'll just stop until OTD! xx


----------



## Tilly8888

To get a line this early is fantastic news. I didnt have anything on a clearblue on this day. Ohh lots of positive news to hear tomorrow morning!! I totally understand you testing, I just literally can't stop myself, the urge is too great xxx


----------



## emotional

Efie - You really cant tell with symptoms. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. I would def use the frostie first if you need to rather than go through the whole fresh cycle. 

Shootingstar - the testing rollacoaster has really started for you. Is very early to get any true result yet so I wouldn’t worry about not getting a line yet. 

AFM - had nothing but clear cm all day so I’m trying not to stress. I have my scan on Tuesday so will know more then. Symptoms seem to be getting stronger so I’m feeling better. Did anyone else find nausea comes and goes for them? 
I did have spotting straight after transfer which wasn’t a complicated one! they said was my cervix and not to worry so I’m hoping that’s all it was. It was literally a tiny streak that I wouldn’t even have noticed if I hadn’t been on crazy knicker watch!! X




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Efi78

Hi. Tested this morning. It's BFN. Such a disappointment. Everything had gone so well. Good embryo, great endometrium, perfect transfer. But I guess even then chances are 50-50.%. We are so unlucky in this area. So unbelievably unlucky...

Anyway. I think I am going to leave one cycle and transfer in the November one. Hubby is keen for us to do another cycle though. I am not sure it worths it as you never know how it will go and I have already done two this year. The second one was a disaster the first one great but ended in miscarriage  

Anyway. Keep in touch and good luck to all of you. xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Efi78 - So very sorry to read your news.  Good idea to take some time out for both you and your husband before the next transfer.  It's so gutting after everything we invest in a cycle.  But please don't give up hope.  I've had four transfers this year (very mixed results - one miscarriage, a chemical pregnancy and a BFN).  I have read so many have luck with their last embryo.  I'm hanging all of my hopes on this last one transferred too.  A 3BB is really good and a 50-50 chance of success is excellent.  I know at the moment this might not bring any comfort but sending you best wishes for November and a big hug xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Sorry to read that too Efi. I have had 5 losses in total so know how it feels. It's a numbers game and you just have to keep on plodding through. You will get there, I got pregnant on my last frostie. Good luck to you xxx


----------



## Tilly8888

What's your test look like Shootingstar x


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi Tilly, still inconclusive but I do see an extremely faint line on a FRER this morning. It's so so faint that I would almost think I'm imagining it! I think I'm going to have to wait a bit before testing again... Hope you are feeling well! xx


----------



## Efi78

Tilly did you ever find what these losses came from? I have had three so far and one of the three was a tfmr.


----------



## Tilly8888

One of my was a TFMR too. I took 150mg of aspirin. And once pregnant the fact it was ivf seemed to help too- better quality embryo I guess xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Have you had any testing done? Like nk cells etc xx

Good Shootingstar, it's progress as no line on frer yesterday. Are you 5dp5dt today? X


----------



## Efi78

Shootingstar!congratulations!a line is a line!

Tilly8888, i haven't done NK cells. I was about to, but then I did some research and doesn't seem that there is much evidence to support that it works. There are women who have succeeded while they had previous miscarriages but still not enough to support this. Plus these drugs have caused women kidney failure, liver problems. I have used clexane this time. To thicken the endometrium I used 75mg baby aspirin, vitamin E and l'arginine (which increases your libido a lot!!!).

In terms of embryo quality, i am approaching 40 so not a spring chicken. We have had male factor which after years and after my insistence we went to a urologist and found it was due to a pituitary tumor. Now hubby is back to normal, tumor treated and gone with cabergoline and is on clomid to increase count. The unfortunate thing is that the crash of the tumor coincided with the June IVF. Due to the prolactin going down and testosterone going up we had a hormone imbalance which affected his FSH and sperm quality thus no embryos...my question is, when we have had sperm in the past I conceived within 2-3 months. First IVF at Lister positive and three good quality blastos. So, our problem is not conceiving is keeping. And this time that everything was great, i was also put on blood thinners, bum!no conception. Anyway. Hubby insists that we should continue trying until I turn 42. He will test sperm mid November so let's see how this goes.

Sorry for tiring you!just wanted to share my random thoughts with someone. 

Kisses everyone and please post news from your pregnancies and scans.

I am going on a shopping therapy. After all, I deserve it
xxx


----------



## emotional

Efi78 - I am so very sorry. Retail therapy is def called for - along with a large glass of wine! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Efi78

Thank emotional.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi everyone,

Efi78 - Thanks for this.  I'm very nervous though as a few times in the past it has changed to a BFN.  I don't understand why I torture myself with early testing.  I'm also 39.  I was chatting to my consultant about things I could try as extras because of very early losses.  He said that the only thing that there may be evidence to support is endometrial scratch, and did say exactly what you have said about all of the other add-ons, just no evidence.  He didn't think implantation was my issue as the last pregnancy got to 9 weeks, and I did have a little boy in 2015.  But I always wonder whether those chemical pregnancies I had may have been due to implantation issues.  Have you tried an endometrial scratch, and if not, would it be worth asking about it if you are taking a month's break before your next transfer?  They do the scratch on the cycle before.  I hope you enjoy your well deserved shopping therapy xx

Tilly - Thanks for this - I'm really hoping it's good news.  I don't know what my next steps will be if this turns out to be BFN.  None in the freezer and I'm not very keen on IVF again as I had OHSS last time.  I don't want to think about that at the moment, so holding onto the hope that this is BFP.  I will stop testing if I see a definite line which (fingers crossed) will be in the morning.  Yes, it's 5DP5DT today.  I had a BFP on 4DP5DT with DS who was a 5BA embryo, so it does make sense this one is slightly behind... xx

emotional - How are you doing today?  Symptoms all sound good, especially if getting stronger.  When I had morning sickness, it  did come and go.  Wishing you all the best for Tuesday xx

AFM - Still in limbo (my own fault).  I can feel things happening, so I hope that it's just implantation completing or pulling and stretching.  The FRER line is there but it's so faint - a real squinter.  Its not one I would call a definite line, and until I can take a photo of it and the photo shows it clearly, I'm considering it inconclusive.  5DP5DT is really early and I have to keep remembering that xx


----------



## Efi78

Shootingstar77 It seems that we have very similar profile. The thing is, if you look at it logically, if you are to convceive relatively easily then first you know that embryo quality is not that bad. If you manage to conceive and then either miscarry or carry to term then implantation shouldn't also be an issue. That leaves is with blood clotting issues. Unless, I don't know, this NK cells is a real thing and would work. My gut feeling is that it is b/s.

May I ask the reason for starting IVF in the first place? Ours was male factor. To be honest I am flabbergasted by doctors' ignorance. Ours was a low sperm count initially. Hubby's testosterone was low. He was placed on clomid and numbers went up to over 100mn and conceived twice but sadly had m/c amd TFMR. The results of clomid last only for three months. After the second m/c I was alarmed and quite frankly I was a bit worried about low testosterone and also didn't want a gynecologist to prescribe clomid empirically. After all low testosterone can cause long term health issues. To cut the long story short I asked several fertility "specialists" whether we should see a urologist and they all were like: " no what a urologist is going to tell you?". Well there you go, a pituiaty tumor, high DNA fragmentation due to high prolactin and low testosterone. I really think that fertility doctors are irresponsible and pay attentions only to the woman. Hello!it takes two to tango! Anyway. Due to their ignorance we are now at the position that I am approaching 40 and still no baby.


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi Efi78, you're quite right.  The clinics do tend to focus more on the woman than the man.  It would be a good idea to ask your clinic if it's worth testing for the NK cells.  I don't know an awful lot about it really, apologies that I can't help more.  However, I did ask one of the doctors once if I should just take baby aspirin or if they would prescribe it.  But they told me that they wouldn't prescribe as I hadn't had three later miscarriages (all after confirmation of heartbeat), and her reason for not wanting to prescribe empirically was that aspirin was thought to occasionally be toxic (not sure if that's the actual word she used) to very young embryos.  Before speaking with her, I'd thought that many people were prescribed aspirin just in case there were clotting issues.  Something else perhaps to enquire about?  A lot of people I know use Clexane which apparently is safe (as far as they know).  I had donor IVF as no male partner.  But obviously my age has perhaps resulted in a fair few failed cycles xx


----------



## Tilly8888

I saw prof Regan and she prescribed the aspirin as I have a raised teg during pregnancy. I also saw Dr gorgy who tested nk cells and other things. Tbh I didn't take anything he recommended, just the 150 aspirin. 

It's a minefield out there, but you should get recurrent miscarriage testing on the nhs after 3 losses, but they don't look at very much, just the basics. Maybe see quenby instead she tests the cells in the uterus and is getting good results xx


----------



## Efi78

Thanks for the advice girls. I really appreciate this. 

I have done rec miscarriage privately. All but NK cells. I don't know. Will see what my doctor says. But I think we are super unlucky as well. Two people in so good health, conceived  three times and losing the babies, and on top of that the only time I didn't miscarry to be TFMR, come on. This is super bad luck. Anyway. Thanks for listening to me. I'm done with my negativity. This forum is to celebrate the BFPs not for moaning. All the best to all of you.will keep checking your updates.xxx


----------



## emotional

Efi78 - lots to think about and I wish you the very best of luck with it all. I really hope you find the answers you are looking for. I totally agree that fertility doctors often just treat the symptoms rather that the cause if it lies with Male. We are Male factor too and were told nothing could be done except icsi as it was the way he was born. Always had 0% morphology. He went on a major health kick with vit etc and low and behold better everything including morphology being 3% and classed as almost in normal realms. Just shows that there are things can be done.

Shootingstar - I have a good feeling for you! 

Tilly - are you taking aspirin now? How did you get diagnosed with raised teg? Did the clinic mention to you??

AFM - thought I had felt better today overall then this evening I have felt so sick. Passing now I think - only lasted an hour or so x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

I got tested by my own research, got fed up with multiple losses, yes on aspirin now, will take to 36 weeks if get that far. 

What you doing about the clocks going back and taking meds?

Hoping for a good line tomorrow Shootingstar xx


----------



## emotional

Tilly - was just contemplating that! I have been taking progynova at around 7am and 7pm each day so will slowly adjust the timings over the next few days. I took it at 7.15 tonight so can do 6.30 tomorrow (which will really be 7.30 won’t it?!) 
Pessaries are a bit trickier, being on 3 a day. Will try to do same though, I usually take at 7,3,11 to evenly space. I will just add on 15mins  tonight and 15mins in morn until I set the new time. If that makes any sense?! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sllyrbbt

Shootingstar777- How's the testing going How far along are you now?


----------



## shootingstar777

I got my line! I used a Clearblue Early Detection this morning, and the line is faint but definitely there! A long way to go yet, but going in the right direction. I'm going to stop testing now and do one on OTD. Thanks for your words of encouragement girls 😀

Sllyrbbt - How are you doing? Have you tested since?

xxx


----------



## Chazza19

Ah wow congratulations amazing news! How many days are you now? Did you transfer 2? X


----------



## shootingstar777

Thanks Chazza19! It's really early days, but looking good! I'm 6DP5DT now. I only transferred one, it was my last embryo. How are you feeling, we are only about 4 days apart. Did you transfer on Friday? xx


----------



## Chazza19

That's amazing! Yes Friday so only 2dp5dt x


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - yay!!!! I knew I had a good feeling this was your one. Congratulations. X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

Congrats Shootingstar xx


----------



## Efi78

Congratulations Shootingstar!!!xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Thanks so much Efi78, Tilly8888 and emotional!  Wish me luck for the coming five days...these are going to be a LONG five days...  I hope we can stay on this thread for a while xxx


----------



## Efi78

Yes please keep us updated. 
Do they close the thread after a while? I imagine not. I am keen to keep it open or open a new one called "The Sep17 FET veterans" or something similar. I have met trully wonderful people in this thread. I am one of those people that are not fun of social mediaof any kind, however I have been really looking forward to checking messages on this thread


----------



## emotional

I don’t think they close the thread if it’s still active do they? 
If they do though, def create a new one that we can keep chatting on. Such a lovely group of people! Don’t want to lose it. 

Hope everyone is doing well this evening xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

Good luck for tomorrow Emotional, hope you are not too nervous, what time is your scan, hopefully in the morning xx


----------



## emotional

Thanks Tilly - it’s not until late afternoon! X


----------



## Efi78

Emotional
How did it go?


----------



## emotional

It’s not until tomorrow xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Beyond gutted girls... test turned negative today. I had tested positive with a very faint line with Clearblue Early Detection on Saturday evening and a slightly stronger line on Sunday morning. I had no line at all on my cheap internet test sticks on Sunday, then an extremely faint positive on Monday morning which I felt was good as they are not that sensitive. But no line on those last night and I could barely see a line this morning. Once I get a line on those, it increases daily. But not today. Checked with Clearblue Digital with Weeks Indicator and it was ‘Not Pregnant’. Symptoms appear to have gone too 😞


----------



## emotional

Hi ladies,

Shootingstar - I am so sorry to read your news. Does your clinic do a blood test? Have you used a FRER? When is actual OTD? Sorry for a zillion questions there!! Big hugs x

AFM - had my first scan today and all looks good - we got to see a little heartbeat flickering away on the screen. Obviously I burst in to tears! Next scan in 2 weeks time. 

Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

Aww man Shootingstar I'm gutted for you, I really thought this was it. I'm so sorry. Do you have any idea what you are going to do next. Big hugs xxxxx

Congrats Emotional, glad you had good news xx


----------



## shootingstar777

emotional - I'm so pleased to read your news!  Fantastic to hear that you saw a heartbeat and everything is looking good!  Great that it's not too long until your next scan too.  My clinic don't do blood tests routinely, and definitely not before OTD.  OTD is on Friday.  I'd had faint positives on CB Early Result (the one with the single vertical line showing positive in the test window) on Saturday evening and Sunday morning.  I thought I saw a line on Friday too.  I hadn't tested with any brand pregnancy tests since then until this morning when I got a negative on a CB Digital with Weeks.  I bought a couple of CB Early Result tests this evening on the way home and being the serial tester I am could not wait to test until urine was more concentrated.  So I've used fairly dilute urine and got an extremely faint positive (I'm sure I see a line).  So of course because this is not FMU or SMU and urine is so dilute, this means nothing except there is probably a small amount of hCG in my system.  I'll wait until tomorrow and test with SMU (which I find to be the best for me), but I'm not confident with 'a line is a line' because I've had a fair few chemical pregnancies now.  Some of my BFNs were actually chemical pregnancies but turned negative before OTD xx

Thanks Tilly8888.  If this turns out to be a BFN, I have no idea what my next steps are.  I don't really want to do IVF again as I had OHSS the first time and it's very expensive.  I could try IUI but the chance of success is so much lower.  I suppose I will just have a think about what next steps are and I might have to wait until after Christmas.  If IVF, it would certainly be a freeze-all due to OHSS risk and my clinic's labs close down over Christmas for a clean.  November would be too soon financially and practically.  I hope you are feeling well? xx


----------



## shootingstar777

I really don't know what to think tonight.  My CB Early Detection was very very faintly positive this evening with dilute urine.  I've since done two cheap internet stick tests (One Step) - I have loads of these - the first was such a faint line I could hardly see it (but have only been getting positives on those since yesterday morning).  The second was a much clearer albeit extremely faint line, darker than yesterday.  I'm sure that a very faint line on the One Step means a much darker line on a CB Early Detection because these One Step sticks are not sensitive at all.  What do you ladies think?  Am I kidding myself that there is a small chance this could turn out well?  I am kicking myself for testing early - I do it every time and kick myself every time.  There is no avoiding the rollercoaster.  I still have a bit of backache and a dry mouth...  But cant get past the negative on CB Digital xx


----------



## Tilly8888

How is the test this morning? Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777

Clearblue Early Detection shows a darker line than last night but it’s lighter than Sunday morning. I think I’m out but can’t understand why line taking a while to disappear as levels can only be low. I hope it’s not ectopic. Does anyone have positive experiences with lines not darkening between 6 and 9DP5DT? xx


----------



## emotional

Shootingstar - what an awful situation. I know it’s really hard but is it worth just holding out until your OTD to test properly as this must be driving you mad. I wouldn’t say you are out yet - not until there is no line at all. 

Really hope you are coping ok. Xx


----------



## Tilly8888

Sorry Shootingstar I have just got in from work and can't get internet during the day when there. I don't think it's ectopic, I have had one before and my numbers rose pretty normally early on. 

Have you tested again today, it doesn't sound like chemical either. The only time I had slow rising betas it turned out to be an empty sac. I hope that's not the case for you, I really don't. 

I don't think you are out yet though, it could still be a viable pregnancy. I guess you just have to wait it out, as hard as that is. 

I have been thinking of you all day xx


----------



## Efi78

Shootingstar
Sorry you are in this position. OTD is on Friday so better to wait until then. A line is a line though and looks like positive. I would suggest to do something to distract yourself. Organise a night out with friends etc. but definitely stop testing. No reason to panic. You will know on Friday


----------



## shootingstar777

This has happened so many times before... I've been pregnant and know what it feels like, and I don't feel pregnant anymore. I know this is a chemical. Realistically, in three days, tests should darken and not get lighter. Symptoms come and go but they don't stay away... And a digital test should register positive with a sensitivity of 25 mIU if there has been a positive three days earlier on any other brand of test. My levels are just not rising as they should be (if at all now). Thanks for trying to be positive for me...but this cycle is almost surely not successful. I really don't like being negative about a cycle I felt so positive about but I also have to be realistic. I think IUI will be my next step xx


----------



## milliekinillie

Hi shootingstar, so sorry to step in without any of u knowing me.... ive been reading from sidelines as im planning on stepping back onto this crazy rollercoaster soon myself. Ive been following u with my fingers crossed and felt my heartsink catching up just now. I wish it could have been different for you. Im genuinwly so sorry it didnt work out this time x I felt compelled to write to just throw in there the route of donor egg... u prob arent in the head space to hear it now but when u are its another option maybe?. I got my twins from de ...first de cycle...with 7 blasts frozen. For the first time in a LONG journey of infertility it was easy. Bang.bang.bang.... pregnant. No problems, no what ifs, no funny numbers... it just worked like a dream from start to finish and i feel thats because the eggs i used were really of great quality..... mine never were. My babies are almost 2 now.... and i wouldnt change a hair on their head. Theyre literally perfect. Anyway hope i havent upset u further or overstepped, i just wanted to share that with you. I wish u well on ur journey going forward. Much love and light to you. Amanda xx


----------



## shootingstar777

Hi Amanda, thank you so much for your kind words and for your well wishes.  Huge congratulations on your success with your family and for sharing your story.  At the moment, I'm still exhausting options with own eggs but yes, donor egg would certainly be a potential avenue to consider if the next rounds of IUI / IVF are unsuccessful.  I'm in touch with quite a lot of women who have used double donor and have said all the same things as you.  So it certainly would be a possibility for the future   Wishing you the very best on your FET - when are you hoping to start again?

I am still having faint positive tests - I had to test today as it was OTD and a Clearblue Easy revealed a very faint line.  This is not at all giving me any hope that things will turn around but of course is making me concerned as to why my levels are not going down.  I have had AF type cramps and backache today which are more like AF than pregnancy cramping - I know the two are very similar.  It feels exactly like my first ever chemical pregnancy.  So here is what I am going to do next.  I'll test on Monday and am sure it will be BFN.  My clinic have agreed to put me back onto natural IUI (stimulated IUI is too complicated and much more expensive).  Apart from my 39 year old eggs, I have no known fertility issues and have carried to term / normal delivery, so IUI working is not out of the realms of possibility (although I know the stats).  I'll try two IUI then re-evaluate what I want to do i.e. carry on with IUI or do IVF.

I hope that everyone else is feeling well? xx


----------



## shootingstar777

My cycle started today girls, so I'm definitely out.  But it's a relief in one way as was starting to wonder about ectopic.  So I'm officially on my November natural IUI cycle xx


----------



## Tilly8888

How is everyone getting on? Xxx


----------



## Efi78

Hi everyone
So on my side so and so. I was due for another FET this month but decided not to proceed yet. Hubby visited doctor and although parameters improved, the doctor advised us to do a dna fragmentation test. Depending on the results we will make decisions but there is a possibility he may tell us to stop trying. Although i am thinking we could still do TESA? On the other hand I am thinking of going to IVI in Spain for next cycle as they have some highly developed techniques like MACS. Anyway. I am tired of it all and need a break I think


----------



## emotional

Tilly - your inbox is full xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly8888

Have deleted lots


----------

